# Hagstrom Serial Number



## YaReMi

Can anyone tell me what year my Hagstrom Swede is?
s/n is 53 895066.

I know there is a book published by Albin Hagstrom in Sweden that has this information but I don't have it.
Thanks


----------



## Maxer

Try finding and going to a Hagstrom fan forum. Lots of info probably there, I'll bet. Or try typing in "Hagstrom guitar" + SN in your Google search field... that might take you to a good site. I know of sites for various guitar makes, but not Hagstrom.


----------



## davetcan

Boy, not much out there.


----------



## davetcan

http://hem.passagen.se/awe/hagstromenserialno.htm


----------



## big frank

If it's an older made in Sweden Hagstrom the first three numbers indicate the batch number.
I have a Viking with a 695 batch number and it's from 1967 or possibly late '66. There was a Canadian website for Hagstrom; but sadly, the gent passed away. Try the U.K. site for info.​


----------



## Thornton Davis

YaReMi said:


> Can anyone tell me what year my Hagstrom Swede is?
> s/n is 53 895066.
> I know there is a book published by Albin Hagstrom in Sweden that has this information but I don't have it.
> Thanks


Your Swede was made in production run # 895, which produced 500 Swede guitars in 1974. Yours was the 66th one made in that run.

TD


----------



## big frank

Sorry folks; I was looking for a Hagstrom web site and ran across this post on a google search and didn't realize it was over 3 and a half years old.
I'll go back to sleep now.


----------



## YaReMi

Thornton Davis said:


> Your Swede was made in production run # 895, which produced 500 Swede guitars in 1974. Yours was the 66th one made in that run.
> 
> TD


 I haven't been here for ages and now, when the Swede is up for sale I found my answer ... thanks TD!


----------



## jjar

*Hagstrom Dates needed from serials*

Hello all. I have a few vintage Hagstroms I need dates for if anyone will be so gracious to help out.

HIIBN 846134

Swede 53 932066

Swede 53 895385

swede 53 910018

swede 53 895401

swede 811093

THANK YOU to whoever sees this and and answer!!


----------



## Thornton Davis

jjar said:


> Hello all. I have a few vintage Hagstroms I need dates for if anyone will be so gracious to help out.
> 
> HIIBN 846134
> 
> Swede 53 932066
> 
> Swede 53 895385
> 
> swede 53 910018
> 
> swede 53 895401
> 
> swede 811093
> 
> THANK YOU to whoever sees this and and answer!!


PM relied to.

TD


----------



## Shredder

Hi. I have a Hagstrom Swede serial number 811050 and would appreciate any information regarding its date. Thx very much.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Shredder said:


> Hi. I have a Hagstrom Swede serial number 811050 and would appreciate any information regarding its date. Thx very much.


Your Swede was made in production run 811 which produced 150 units in 1971. Yours was the 50th one made in that run.


----------



## messchaster

I recently acquired a Hagstrom Swede with SN 53 021459
Would like to know the year of production and any other detail about it.
Anyone here with 'the book'?


----------



## cheezyridr

swedes.....


----------



## Thornton Davis

messchaster said:


> I recently acquired a Hagstrom Swede with SN 53 021459
> Would like to know the year of production and any other detail about it.
> Anyone here with 'the book'?


Your Swede was made in production run 021 which produced a total of 600 units with your being the 459th made in that run. 021 commenced in 1977 and finished in 1978. It would be safe to bet that because your guitar was the 459th out of 600 produced in 021 that it was made in 1978.

TD


----------



## Rollin Hand




----------



## Scotty

Rollin Hand said:


>


 I preferred cheesy's post to this


----------



## messchaster

Thanks for the info's and the babes!


----------



## Dash

I bought my used Hagstrom Swede Bass in 1986 in Boston (sn 53 933130). It's Black Gloss with what I was told is Mother of Pearl neck and head inlays. I'm pretty sure it is was made in 1976. MR. DAVIS, can you confirm that please?

I'm also curious about the runs. Did Hagstrom do runs that were all the same guitar with all the same colour? Is it possible to find out how many guitars Hagstrom made in total of a certain model and colour from the runs between 71-76?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Dash said:


> I bought my used Hagstrom Swede Bass in 1986 in Boston (sn 53 933130). It's Black Gloss with what I was told is Mother of Pearl neck and head inlays. I'm pretty sure it is was made in 1976. MR. DAVIS, can you confirm that please?
> 
> I'm also curious about the runs. Did Hagstrom do runs that were all the same guitar with all the same colour? Is it possible to find out how many guitars Hagstrom made in total of a certain model and colour from the runs between 71-76?


Not in the true sense that you'd think. Body's were finished separately ahead of final assembly so if they intended to produce 1000 units of a particular model they would finish the bodies in various finishes (Sunburst = 450 units, Black = 260 units, Red = 200 units, White = 90 units before hand. Then those bodies were assembled with electronics and necks and given a production run serial number. Very rarely would a production run produce only one colour of a model. 

I can tell you that your Swede bass (53-933130) was most likely made in 1974. It was made in production run 933 which produced 500 Swede basses between 1974-75. Yours was the 130th Swede bass made in that particular run. Because the bass was number 130 of 500, it's safe to assume that it was made in 1974. 933 was the 2nd last production run of Swede basses. Run 934 was the very last run of them in 1976 which produced 300 more then production of the Swede bass ended.

I can tell you how many guitars or basses made of any model between the years of 71-76. Which models did you have in mind?

TD


----------



## Patrick Fern

Mr. Davis, thanks for your support of all these requests! I hope you don't mind one more...

My cherry red Swede bass has a serial number of 815227. Could you provide a lookup for the production year for me please?

It's in need of new pickup rings, and I know that original knobs are tough to find, but it now sports 4 Telecaster style knobs. I do love a challenge though. If anyone knows of where these parts would be available I'd love to hear from you. I'm keeping an eye on eBay so far.

Thanks!

PF


----------



## Thornton Davis

Patrick, serial # 815227 was made in 1972. It was the 227th Swede bass made in production run 815. That particular run produced 250 Swede basses.

TD


----------



## Tor Egil Tvedt

I also wonder how old my hagstrom super swede is
S/O is 53 065030? 
Can anyone tell me? 

Thanks


----------



## greco

@Tor Egil Tvedt Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy bring here.... the best guitar forum on the planet.

Post and start new threads often.

*By chance*, *do you live in* *Kragerø*? I have a friend there and it is a small community (especially in the winter...LOL). If you are from that location, you might know of him as he had a business in that community.


----------



## Tor Egil Tvedt

greco said:


> @Tor Egil Tvedt Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy bring here.... the best guitar forum on the planet.
> 
> Post and start new threads often.
> 
> *By chance*, *do you live in* *Kragerø*? I have a friend there and it is a small community (especially in the winter...LOL). If you are from that location, you might know of him as he had a business in that community.


Sorry, I live about 1,5 hours away, but it's a very nice place, probably mostly in the summer, winter is dead


----------



## Thornton Davis

Tor Egil Tvedt said:


> I also wonder how old my hagstrom super swede is
> S/O is 53 065030?
> Can anyone tell me?
> 
> Thanks


Tor, your Super Swede was made in 1980. It was the 30th Super Swede made in production run 036 which produced 300 of them.

TD


----------



## Tor Egil Tvedt

Thanks man 
Not that I'm selling, but anybody pay good money for these, or it's just like any other gitar from that time?


----------



## Ronstango

Can anyone tell me what year my Hagstrom II is? S/n 707372


----------



## Thornton Davis

Ronstango said:


> Can anyone tell me what year my Hagstrom II is? S/n 707372


Sure, It was made in Hagstrom's production run #707 which started in 1967 and concluded in 1968. Your guitar was the 289th Hag II made in that run which produced a total of 1000 units. Safe to say it was most likely made in 1967.

TD


----------



## Ronstango

Thornton Davis said:


> Sure, It was made in Hagstrom's production run #707 which started in 1967 and concluded in 1968. Your guitar was the 289th Hag II made in that run which produced a total of 1000 units. Safe to say it was most likely made in 1967.
> 
> TD


Thank you for a quick reply! Appreciate it.


----------



## Ronstango

Thornton Davis said:


> Sure, It was made in Hagstrom's production run #707 which started in 1967 and concluded in 1968. Your guitar was the 289th Hag II made in that run which produced a total of 1000 units. Safe to say it was most likely made in 1967.
> 
> TD


I'm sorry, s/n is actually 707327. I assume that doesn't make much of a difference and it was still likely made in 1967, right?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Ronstango said:


> I'm sorry, s/n is actually 707327. I assume that doesn't make much of a difference and it was still likely made in 1967, right?


Correct.

TD


----------



## jgb72

Hagstrom II
Serial # 624185

Hi all

Looking for a date of manufacturer?
Thanks


----------



## Thornton Davis

jgb72 said:


> Hagstrom II
> Serial # 624185
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Looking for a date of manufacturer?
> Thanks


According to the production records it's a Hagstrom III made in production run 624 which produced 1000 units. This particular Hag III was the 185th one made in that production run during 1964.

TD


----------



## jgb72

Thank you for the information.
Interesting because it has a hagstrom II sticker on it?


----------



## Thornton Davis

jgb72 said:


> Thank you for the information.
> Interesting because it has a hagstrom II sticker on it?


My Hagstrom factory production notes clearly shows that production run 624 was a run of Hagstrom III guitars. If your guitar has 2 pickups then it's a Hagstrom II but if it has 3 pickups it's a Hagstrom III.

TD


----------



## jgb72

yes just 2 pickups
but im pretty sure
it is a 64
thanks for your help dude


----------



## JMACTHEFATCAT

Hey @Thornton Davis 

I'm wondering if I could get some info on my Hagstrom Swede serial number # M0 8101359

many many thanks.


----------



## Thornton Davis

JMACTHEFATCAT said:


> Hey @Thornton Davis
> 
> I'm wondering if I could get some info on my Hagstrom Swede serial number # M0 8101359
> 
> many many thanks.


I have no production info on run 810. Sounds to me like your Swede could be a reissue and not a Made in Sweden 70's original. The Swedish factory never used a prefix of M0 for any of their instruments, the only prefix they used was 53 which started in the late 70's.

Sorry, I can't help any further.

TD


----------



## Rob Vance

I acquired a Hagstrom A few years and would like to know some information on it. S\n 787127
If anyone knows of a website with the history of these guitars I would love to have it passed on. 


Thanks


----------



## Thornton Davis

Rob Vance said:


> I acquired a Hagstrom A few years and would like to know some information on it. S\n 787127
> If anyone knows of a website with the history of these guitars I would love to have it passed on. Thanks


Rob your Hagstrom is a H-1 that was made in 1970. It was the 127th H-1 made in production run 787 which only produced 200 of them in that run. Hagstrom only made a total of 550 H-1's so their considered to be one of the rarer Hagstrom models.

Check this website out. Hagstrom-Vintage-Guitars.se Home Page

TD


----------



## JMACTHEFATCAT

Thornton Davis said:


> I have no production info on run 810. Sounds to me like your Swede could be a reissue and not a Made in Sweden 70's original. The Swedish factory never used a prefix of M0 for any of their instruments, the only prefix they used was 53 which started in the late 70's.
> 
> Sorry, I can't help any further.
> 
> TD


No worries man, sorry for the late reply. I didn't think mine was gonna be from the 70's it's probably no earlier than 2010.


----------



## Junecleavage8

Hi there, I have a vintage Viking with ID # 680843... I bought it used in 1979... was my first electric guitar, and I've cherished it ever since. I've recently become curious about it. I was looking at some other mid-1960s Vikings online (as well as vintage catalog specs) and notice that the Vikings with dot-inlay necks were supposed to have chrome hardware. Mine has gold... but it has dot inlay fret position markers.... and the shape of the tailpiece is like the tailpiece on the Viking I (but it is gold, not chrome). So I'm curious for info, if anyone can help me: what year it was made ... and what it is, exactly. Were there Viking I guitars fitted with gold hardware (which mine apparently was). Thanks very much!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Serial # 680843 is indeed a Viking 1 which was the 843rd Viking made in production run 680. That particular production run commenced in 1965 and finished in 1966 producing 1000 units. It's safe to say that since yours was made towards the end of the run that it was made in 1966. Viking 1 guitars were available in 2 models the Standard and the Deluxe. Standard models were just that standard with chrome hardware, dot inlays, unbound neck and headstock, decal Hagstrom headstock logo while the Deluxe versions had gold hardware, bound neck and headstock, large MOP inlays, raised plastic Hagstrom headstock logo. 

From your description your Viking seems to be a hybrid with a combination of parts from the Standard and the Deluxe. Hope this helps.

TD


----------



## Jakob Bryson

I have a Hagstrom H II B with the serial number 679309. all sources point to 1964 manufacture, would I be correct with this?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jakob Bryson said:


> I have a Hagstrom H II B with the serial number 679309. all sources point to 1964 manufacture, would I be correct with this?


Nope it was made 1966 and was the 309th Hagstrom II-B made in run 679 which produced 1003 of them. Actually that run commenced in 1966 and concluded in 1967. There's no way to determine which month it was made in so because it was the 309th made in the run, I would assume it was made during the 1966 portion of the run.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## capnjim

I just got a cool old Hagstrom Viking. Serial number: 53 895189
Cheers!


----------



## Thornton Davis

capnjim said:


> I just got a cool old Hagstrom Viking. Serial number: 53 895189
> Cheers!


If your guitars serial number is (53) 895189 as you indicated then it was produced in run 895 which was a run of Swede guitars not Vikings. That run produced 500 Swedes in 1974. The serial number indicates that it was the 189th guitar made in the run.

TD


----------



## Michael Savage

Hi,
I’m new to this forum. I just acquired a Hagstrom Swede with the serial number 53 910053. Awesome guitar.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Michael, your Swede was made in production run number 910 during 1974. That particular run produced 500 units and yours was the 53rd one off the line.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## capnjim

Wow, Michael, yours is very close to mine. Does yours have the original pickup rings? Someone did a horrible job on mine and screwed the pickups right to the body. I need to get some nuts and bolts and springs. 
Can you post a picture?
Did the height adjusting screws go right into the pickups? Or was there a sort of nut attached to the pickup arm??
Thanks.


----------



## Chissy

Any help would be a great I have acquired a Hagstrom Super Suede Sunburst with Serial number 53 078099 can anyone tell me what year this is Im thinkng the last year 82-83 and 99th out of ?
Cheers and thanks!


----------



## Chissy

Any help would be a great I have acquired a Hagstrom Super Suede Sunburst with Serial number 53 078099 can anyone tell me what year this is Im thinkng the last year 82-83 and 99th out of ?
Cheers and thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Chissy said:


> Any help would be a great I have acquired a Hagstrom Super Suede Sunburst with Serial number 53 078099 can anyone tell me what year this is Im thinkng the last year 82-83 and 99th out of ?
> Cheers and thanks!


It was made in 1983 in production run 078 and you are correct that it was the 99th one made in that run. The run produced 250 of them. BTW, this was the very last Hagstrom production before all production ceased.

TD


----------



## Chissy

thanks So much, ITs in Mint Condition pretty sure its never been played, may have to look at Actions and see what it may be worth


----------



## sirbeardicus

Hi guys! I'm new to the forum and am hoping someone can tell me a little bit about my Hagstrom Swedes.

I've got two, one is cherry red (SN 814021) and the other is black (SN 53 895393). My dad bought them in the early 80s, I believe, and gave them to me when I turned 18. They've seen a ton of action live and in studio work since I've had them and there's no telling how much work they did for my dad, but they're still holding up like champs! Can anyone tell me the year and number these bad boys were made?


----------



## Thornton Davis

sirbeardicus said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to the forum and am hoping someone can tell me a little bit about my Hagstrom Swedes.
> 
> I've got two, one is cherry red (SN 814021) and the other is black (SN 53 895393). My dad bought them in the early 80s, I believe, and gave them to me when I turned 18. They've seen a ton of action live and in studio work since I've had them and there's no telling how much work they did for my dad, but they're still holding up like champs! Can anyone tell me the year and number these bad boys were made?


814021 was made in 1971 in production run 814. That particular run produced 150 Swede guitars. Yours was the 21st guitar made in that run.

53 895393 was made in 1974 in production run 895. That particular run produced 500 Swede guitars. Yours was the 393rd guitar made in that run.

TD


----------



## sirbeardicus

Thornton Davis said:


> 814021 was made in 1971 in production run 814. That particular run produced 150 Swede guitars. Yours was the 21st guitar made in that run.
> 
> 53 895393 was made in 1974 in production run 895. That particular run produced 500 Swede guitars. Yours was the 393rd guitar made in that run.
> 
> TD


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it, Thorton! How did you come by this knowledge?


----------



## Thornton Davis

sirbeardicus said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate it, Thorton! How did you come by this knowledge?


I own a copy of the Hagstrom's production records. It includes all models.

TD


----------



## Pista

any chance to date my new old Hagstrom HIIN SN 659430


----------



## Thornton Davis

Pista said:


> any chance to date my new old Hagstrom HIIN SN 659430


Are you sure of that serial number? My production records show production run 659 was a run of 100 left hand H-III's that were produced in 1966. The HIIN model didn't start to see production until 1971. 

Double check and let me know.

TD


----------



## Pista

I see a little better after putting my eyes on.... 859430 LOL


----------



## Thornton Davis

Pista said:


> I see a little better after putting my eyes on.... 859430 LOL


That's more like it. Production run 849 produced a total of 15 H-II-N guitars in 1972.

TD


----------



## Pista

Wow only 15 made that run!! Or was that a typo?? Thanks for the info...


----------



## Thornton Davis

Pista said:


> Wow only 15 made that run!! Or was that a typo?? Thanks for the info...


No not a typo, 15 in that run. The factory produced a total of 4,868 H-II-N guitars in 21 production runs between 1969 and 1976. That total number includes the H-II-N guitars with the OT (Tremolo bar) option.

TD


----------



## Pista

Thank you TD. I had a HIIN bought new back when I was a kid and sold it when I was 21 ish when life kicked in and I stopped playing. 20 Years later I picked up a guitar again haven't stopped looking for the guitar that would totally please me... I found this one locally last week and had to have it. It plays pretty good. Neck is incredible. No wonder I keep talking about the one I let get away from me.It has the same Dimarzio bridge pickup that I had installed when I got the guitar. I think it may be my guitar 38 years later... I can't remember if I had the trem bar or not... What are the odds of finding another with the same Dimarzio pickup... Wish I had a pic of it from back in high school... Thanks for your help.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Pista said:


> Thank you TD. I had a HIIN bought new back when I was a kid and sold it when I was 21 ish when life kicked in and I stopped playing. 20 Years later I picked up a guitar again haven't stopped looking for the guitar that would totally please me... I found this one locally last week and had to have it. It plays pretty good. Neck is incredible. No wonder I keep talking about the one I let get away from me.It has the same Dimarzio bridge pickup that I had installed when I got the guitar. I think it may be my guitar 38 years later... I can't remember if I had the trem bar or not... What are the odds of finding another with the same Dimarzio pickup... Wish I had a pic of it from back in high school... Thanks for your help.


My pleasure Pista, enjoy your (new) old friend!

TD


----------



## YaReMi

Thornton Davis said:


> Your Swede was made in production run # 895, which produced 500 Swede guitars in 1974. Yours was the 66th one made in that run.
> 
> TD


I’m looking back here again after some years. Thanks TD for all your good work here.
Let me throw another question here: My ‘74 Swede does not have a pick guard. It looks like it has never been installed on my guitar - no vacant screw holes where you would expect them; not a sign. I thought that all Swedes came with pick guards that were then religiously discarded by owners. Any thoughts?

I ended up keeping my Swede. Original pickups were shot when I bought it so after several changes I ended up with JLollar P90s. These sound and look amazing.
Cheers!


----------



## davetcan

You're back !! How are you?


----------



## YaReMi

davetcan said:


> You're back !! How are you?


I'm not sure for how long this time. I'm obviously not a forum-type. Totally surprised how my simple question from ten years ago grew into a decent thread.
I'm back to offer few items for sale and we'll see how it goes from there.


----------



## Thornton Davis

YaReMi said:


> View attachment 231410
> 
> I’m looking back here again after some years. Thanks TD for all your good work here.
> Let me throw another question here: My ‘74 Swede does not have a pick guard. It looks like it has never been installed on my guitar - no vacant screw holes where you would expect them; not a sign. I thought that all Swedes came with pick guards that were then religiously discarded by owners. Any thoughts?
> 
> I ended keeping my Swede. Original pickups were shot when I bought it so after several changes I ended up with JLollar P90s. These sound and look amazing.
> Cheers!


The Lollar's look great in your Swede. Regarding the pickguard all Swede basses left the factory without a pickguard mounted onto them. There were a few (I have pics) of Swede guitars like yours that also left the factory without a pickguard mounted onto the body, but as a rule the factory did put a pickguard onto each Swede guitar and that includes the Super Swede and Ultra Swede models.

I'd love to see your Swede in person as I'm regularly in Collingwood on business.

TD


----------



## StratCat

YaReMi said:


> View attachment 231410
> 
> I’m looking back here again after some years. Thanks TD for all your good work here.
> Let me throw another question here: My ‘74 Swede does not have a pick guard. It looks like it has never been installed on my guitar - no vacant screw holes where you would expect them; not a sign. I thought that all Swedes came with pick guards that were then religiously discarded by owners. Any thoughts?
> 
> I ended keeping my Swede. Original pickups were shot when I bought it so after several changes I ended up with JLollar P90s. These sound and look amazing.
> Cheers!



Having the good fortune to call you friend, I’ve had the good fortune to play this guitar with the p90s. And I can confirm, they sound and look amazing.

Welcome back! What’s for sale???


----------



## StratCat

Thornton Davis said:


> ...
> I'd love to see your Swede in person as I'm regularly in Collingwood on business.
> 
> TD


It’s a beaut!


----------



## YaReMi

From a book "Super Swede - Hagströms Gitarrer 50 År" by Mikael Jansson (2008), some info related to the Swede:
Hagstrom LP (1970-1971), Swede/HG-803 (1970-1982).
Body and neck - mahogany,
Fretboard - ebony.
Bolt-on neck (from 1976 bolt-on and glued-in). The first series had one neck bolt, latter series had two.
Scale length 630mm (24-3/4").
Swede De Luxe (1977-1980) and Super Swede (1980-1983) had set neck and 655mm (25-3/4") scale.
A little ove 8,000 LP/Swedes were made, some 1,500 DL/Super Swedes.


----------



## allthumbs56

The III that I let get away:


----------



## marcorai515

I was wondering what year my Hagstrom H2N serial number: 859008 was made in?


----------



## Thornton Davis

marcorai515 said:


> I was wondering what year my Hagstrom H2N serial number: 859008 was made in?


It was made in 1972 and was the 8th H-II-N made in run 859 which produced 500 of them in that run.

Enjoy.

TD


----------



## marcorai515

Thank-you so much Thornton for the specific information on my Hagstrom guitar.

I was considering selling it. Do you think I’d be better off keeping it in terms of its potential future value.


----------



## Thornton Davis

marcorai515 said:


> Thank-you so much Thornton for the specific information on my Hagstrom guitar.
> 
> I was considering selling it. Do you think I’d be better off keeping it in terms of its potential future value.


Unfortunately, the H-II-N isn't one of those vintage instruments that's in high demand so their value will never increase the way a Gibson SG from the same era will although they will increase in value just like most things. My suggestion is, if you're enjoying playing it keep it.

And you're welcome. I'm happy to provide the specific manufacturing info when I can. 

TD


----------



## Florent

Hey Guys 

I found an amazing Hagstrom Viking from the 60"s and I would like to know the precise year. 
The serial number is : 693817

Thanks a lot for your help 

XX


----------



## Thornton Davis

Florent said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I found an amazing Hagstrom Viking from the 60"s and I would like to know the precise year.
> The serial number is : 693817
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help
> 
> XX


The serial number of your Viking identifies it to having been made in production run 693 which produced 1,000 of them in 1966. Your guitar was the 817th Viking made in that run.

Enjoy.

TD


----------



## nille

Wondering what year my Hagstrom guitars were made?
Super Swede serial# 53 076006 and an Hagstrom II guitar w serial 707932

Thanks for your help


----------



## Thornton Davis

nille said:


> Wondering what year my Hagstrom guitars were made?
> Super Swede serial# 53 076006 and an Hagstrom II guitar w serial 707932
> 
> Thanks for your help


Your Super Swede was made in 1980 in production run 076. It was the 6th guitar made in that run which produced only 250 of them.

Your Hagstrom II was made in 1968 in production run 707. It was the 932nd guitar made in that run which produced 1000 of them.

Enjoy.

TD


----------



## chrisehyoung

I have a Hagstrom HJ-600 with a serial number M06090307. Trying to get a date of manufacture.


----------



## Thornton Davis

chrisehyoung said:


> I have a Hagstrom HJ-600 with a serial number M06090307. Trying to get a date of manufacture.


There is no information on your HJ-600 available because it's a Chinese made reissue. It's not an original Swedish made Hagstrom from the 60's-70's-80's.

With the most guitars made over the past 20 years or so the first 2 digits of the SN will indicate the year of manufacture, after that it's anyone's guess.

Sorry I can't help you.

TD


----------



## Jesper Emil Andresen

I have a Hagström Ultra Swede with Flame Burgundy Burst finnish. The serial number is G12071178 and i bought in Denmark  Is there any possibility that you can find out where this guitar was made ?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jesper Emil Andresen said:


> I have a Hagström Ultra Swede with Flame Burgundy Burst finnish. The serial number is G12071178 and i bought in Denmark  Is there any possibility that you can find out where this guitar was made ?


Jesper, there is no information on your Ultra Swede available because it's a Chinese made reissue just like the HJ-600 mentioned in the posting above. It's not an original Swedish made Hagstrom from the 60's-70's-80's.

With the most guitars made over the past 20 years or so the first 2 digits of the SN will indicate the year of manufacture, after that it's anyone's guess.

Sorry I can't help you.

TD


----------



## Ric88

Hello. 

I’m interested in buying a Viking with serial number 731572. The seller dates it as a ‘69. Any information would be appreciated . Thank you

Ric


----------



## Thornton Davis

Ric88 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I’m interested in buying a Viking with serial number 731572. The seller dates it as a ‘69. Any information would be appreciated . Thank you
> 
> Ric


This particular Viking was made in 1968. It was the 572nd one made in production run 731 which produced 1000 of them.

Don'tell the seller it's a 68, he'll want more money for it.

Good luck.

TD


----------



## Ric88

Thank you just curious where you get this information? 


Thornton Davis said:


> This particular Viking was made in 1968. It was the 572nd one made in production run 731 which produced 1000 of them.
> 
> Don'tell the seller it's a 68, he'll want more money for it.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> TD


!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Ric88 said:


> Thank you just curious where you get this information?


About 18 years ago I owned probably the largest Hagstrom bass collection in the country which I've since sold off. I became friends with Karl-Eric Hagstrom Jr during that time as he was a great resource and able to provide me with NOS parts when I needed them. I was able to obtain a copy of Hagstrom's production records from 1958-1983 which includes all models, serial numbers, production totals, etc. 

That's where I get my information from.

TD


----------



## Eugene Blanchard

What year would this Hagstrom HIIN be SN 768211 ? It's a strange one as it looks to have a HII neck instead of the HIIN.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Eugene Blanchard said:


> What year would this Hagstrom HIIN be SN 768211 ? It's a strange one as it looks to have a HII neck instead of the HIIN.


It was made in 1970 and was one of the last guitars made in that particular run which produced 250. That run was the very first run of the new HIIN model, so I suspect that they used HII necks/headstock (inline 6 tuners) that were readily available while they worked on the final version of the HIIN headstock (3+3 tuners) which was introduced in 1971.

TD


----------



## Ric88

Thornton Davis said:


> About 18 years ago I owned probably the largest Hagstrom bass collection in the country which I've since sold off. I became friends with Karl-Eric Hagstrom Jr during that time as he was a great resource and able to provide me with NOS parts when I needed them. I was able to obtain a copy of Hagstrom's production records from 1958-1983 which includes all models, serial numbers, production totals, etc.
> 
> That's where I get my information from.
> 
> TD


Awsome! Very cool story. Thanks for the help.

Eric


----------



## Hagstrom Poland

Hi,
Could you please help me with dating my guitar? Serial number: 53 932247


----------



## Thornton Davis

Hagstrom Poland said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me with dating my guitar? Serial number: 53 932247


Your Hagstrom is a Swede guitar that was made in 1975. It was the 247th Swede made in production run 932 which produced 500 of them.

Enjoy.

TD


----------



## Hagstrom Poland

Thank you so much! <3 Do you know how much a guitar like that could be worth?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Sorry, I can't help you with that especially seeing that you're in Poland. Check Ebay and Reverb to see what they're selling for.

TD


----------



## greco

Hagstrom Poland said:


> Thank you so much!


Just out of curiosity, where are you located on Poland? My wife is Polish and I have visited three times. She is originally from Czestochowa.


----------



## E. Vascotto

I found a Coronado at an auction with the number 589020. Wasn’t sure if it was legit or not!


----------



## Thornton Davis

E. Vascotto said:


> I found a Coronado at an auction with the number 589020. Wasn’t sure if it was legit or not!


Yup it is legit. Production run 589 produced 200 Coronado-1 basses between 64-65. Seeing this one was the 20th Coronado off the line it's safe to say that it was made in 64.

TD


----------



## Hagstrom Poland

greco said:


> Just out of curiosity, where are you located on Poland? My wife is Polish and I have visited three times. She is originally from Czestochowa.


From Szczecin (german name Stettin).  it is 15km ish from the german border and 150km south-east of Berlin. It's quite far from Częstochowa ( 430km so around a 6h drive on polish roads), there is a beautiful and famous monastery in Częstochowa and it is close to Kraków, Oświęcim (Auschwitz) and the Wieliczka salt mines among many things. The whole region is generally a very good destination for tourists


----------



## Hagstrom Poland

Thornton Davis said:


> Sorry, I can't help you with that especially seeing that you're in Poland. Check Ebay and Reverb to see what they're selling for.
> 
> TD


Thanks anyway


----------



## greco

Hagstrom Poland said:


> From Szczecin (german name Stettin).  it is 15km ish from the german border and 150km south-east of Berlin. It's quite far from Częstochowa ( 430km so around a 6h drive on polish roads), there is a beautiful and famous monastery in Częstochowa and it is close to Kraków, Oświęcim (Auschwitz) and the Wieliczka salt mines among many things. The whole region is generally a very good destination for tourists


Thanks for your response. 

I spent several days in Kraków (my wife graduated from Uniwersytet Jagiellonski), declined going to Oświęcim (I cried at Westerplatte, so I would never manage Auschwitz) and have toured the Wieliczka salt mines. 

I'm assuming you are referring to Jasna Góra in Częstochowa. My mother-in-law lives within a short walking distance from it.

Mt wife spent a week with an 'all-woman' gathering of three generations of her family in  Świnoujście near Szczecin.


----------



## blastoffb

Add me to the list of the curious! I've got really beautiful Viking with 714699 imprinted on the neck plate. '67??

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Twelvestring

I have a Hagstrom bass, I think an H11B, serial number 633400. About what year was this produced? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Hagstrom's records show production run 633 as having made 500 Hagstrom De Luxe basses (H-II-B). The production run took place in 1965 and your bass was the 400th made in the run.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## blastoffb

Hey TD, 

Any luck on my 60's Viking? 714699 imprinted on the neck plate! 

Thank yoU!


----------



## Thornton Davis

blastoffb said:


> Hey TD,
> 
> Any luck on my 60's Viking? 714699 imprinted on the neck plate!
> 
> Thank yoU!


Production run 714 started and finished in 1967. It produced 1001 Viking guitars. Yours was the 699th Viking off the line in that run.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## mantaradar

Hey TD -

I wanted to verify the dates on two Hagstrom Swedes, both I think from the mid-70s. 

The first has a serial number of 53-932472. Following your recent post to another query I think this would mean that it was made in 1975, production run 932 of 500 units, this is the 472nd of them. 

The second has a serial number of 53-938242, which might make it a 1976 model (?). 

If you can verify either/both of these I'd be most grateful. 

Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

mantaradar said:


> Hey TD -
> 
> I wanted to verify the dates on two Hagstrom Swedes, both I think from the mid-70s.
> 
> The first has a serial number of 53-932472. Following your recent post to another query I think this would mean that it was made in 1975, production run 932 of 500 units, this is the 472nd of them.
> 
> The second has a serial number of 53-938242, which might make it a 1976 model (?).
> 
> If you can verify either/both of these I'd be most grateful.
> 
> Thanks!


My responses are in red type.

The first has a serial number of 53-932472. Following your recent post to another query I think this would mean that it was made in 1975, production run 932 of 500 units, this is the 472nd of them. This is correct

The second has a serial number of 53-938242, which might make it a 1976 model (?). This run started in 1975 and finished in 1976. Seeing that it was the 242nd Swede made in the run it could be from either year, you choose and I'll agree!

TD


----------



## mantaradar

Thornton Davis said:


> My responses are in red type.
> 
> The first has a serial number of 53-932472. Following your recent post to another query I think this would mean that it was made in 1975, production run 932 of 500 units, this is the 472nd of them. This is correct
> 
> The second has a serial number of 53-938242, which might make it a 1976 model (?). This run started in 1975 and finished in 1976. Seeing that it was the 242nd Swede made in the run it could be from either year, you choose and I'll agree!
> 
> TD


Thanks! Since the exact date of the second guitar is a tossup, I assume that the 938xxx run was of 500, like a lot (most) of the other runs.

And now I get to lose sleep over whether it is a 75 or 76 model (sigh)... Is there any indication of what month in 1975 the run was started? Or if no month is given perhaps how many runs after it were also started in 1975?


----------



## Thornton Davis

mantaradar said:


> Thanks! Since the exact date of the second guitar is a tossup, I assume that the 938xxx run was of 500, like a lot (most) of the other runs.
> 
> And now I get to lose sleep over whether it is a 75 or 76 model (sigh)... Is there any indication of what month in 1975 the run was started? Or if no month is given perhaps how many runs after it were also started in 1975?


Is there any indication of what month in 1975 the run was started? Unfortunately my production records doesn't show the month only the year(s). Or if no month is given perhaps how many runs after it were also started in 1975? During 1975 the factory scheduled 3 production runs of Swede guitars, they were production run #913, 932 and 938. Each of these runs produced 500 instruments. Between 1971 and 1982 there were a total of 21 production runs of "standard Swede" guitars producing a total of 5,880 of them. The last production run of Swedes was completed in 1982 just before the factory closed. Note: The information above does not include the Super Swede, Ultra Swede or Swede Patch models.

TD


----------



## mantaradar

Thornton Davis said:


> Is there any indication of what month in 1975 the run was started? Unfortunately my production records doesn't show the month only the year(s). Or if no month is given perhaps how many runs after it were also started in 1975? During 1975 the factory scheduled 3 production runs of Swede guitars, they were production run #913, 932 and 938. Each of these runs produced 500 instruments. Between 1971 and 1982 there were a total of 21 production runs of "standard Swede" guitars producing a total of 5,880 of them. The last production run of Swedes was completed in 1982 just before the factory closed. Note: The information above does not include the Super Swede, Ultra Swede or Swede Patch models.
> 
> TD


Thanks TD! I'm sure all us Hagstrom fans appreciate the detailed knowledge that you are sharing here - I know I do. 

I'll use this to make my best guess as to the date of the 938 run that I have and then sleep easy.


----------



## Thornton Davis

mantaradar said:


> Thanks TD! I'm sure all us Hagstrom fans appreciate the detailed knowledge that you are sharing here - I know I do.
> 
> I'll use this to make my best guess as to the date of the 938 run that I have and then sleep easy.


I was just going over the production records (and notes in Swedish using Google translate) and found a comment that run 079 from 1979 showing 250 Swedes never happened. It was scheduled but never actually did, so that means there were 20 production runs that produced a total of 5630 Standard Swede guitars and not the 5880 indicated in my post above.

TD


----------



## Ryan Imhof

Hey TD. I have a viking and I would love to know what year it is if you could help me out? s/n is 714075. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Ryan Imhof said:


> Hey TD. I have a viking and I would love to know what year it is if you could help me out? s/n is 714075. Any help would be appreciated.


Ryan your Viking was made in 1967 in production run 714 which produced 1001 Viking's. Yours was the 75th Viking produced in that particular run.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## YaReMi

Hagstrom Poland said:


> From Szczecin (german name Stettin).  it is 15km ish from the german border and 150km south-east of Berlin. It's quite far from Częstochowa ( 430km so around a 6h drive on polish roads), there is a beautiful and famous monastery in Częstochowa and it is close to Kraków, Oświęcim (Auschwitz) and the Wieliczka salt mines among many things. The whole region is generally a very good destination for tourists


You probably meant north-east of Berlin 
... and by the way, I’m originally from Gniezno (visited there last month).
Pozdrowienia z Ontario!
Jaremi


----------



## Matt sanregret

Hey TD I have a hagstrom h-45 #137184 just looking for any info at all, thanks for your time!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Matt sanregret said:


> Hey TD I have a hagstrom h-45 #137184 just looking for any info at all, thanks for your time!


Matt, Hagstrom didn't make any of their acoustic guitars, they were all OEM'd to Bjarton in Sweden and branded with the Hagstrom logo and model number. If you google Bjarton you can find the information you're after on their website.

Good luck.

TD


----------



## Miksel Jönsson

Hi.
New member here. I don't really play guitar, but my dad now aged 85, has become ill and a bit senile. And while looking through his house (looking for a Fender Stratocaster didn't find that) and found a Hagstrom guitar. It has a plaque saying design by Jame d'Aquisto. It might be a HJ800 (tried to google it). It has a serial number 53056114.
Any news on this would be helpful.

Best wishes

Mikael


----------



## Thornton Davis

Miksel Jönsson said:


> Hi.
> New member here. I don't really play guitar, but my dad now aged 85, has become ill and a bit senile. And while looking through his house (looking for a Fender Stratocaster didn't find that) and found a Hagstrom guitar. It has a plaque saying design by Jame d'Aquisto. It might be a HJ800 (tried to google it). It has a serial number 53056114.
> Any news on this would be helpful.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Mikael


That would be a Hagstrom "Jimmy". They were designed by James d'Aquisto for Hagstrom in the mid 70's as a jazz guitar. Yours was made in 1979 in production run 076 which produced 302 of them and was also the 2nd last production run of the Jimmy model that the factory produced. It was the 114th Jimmy made in that run.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## smugpuppet

I bought a pretty battered and bruised Hagstrom. I have watched the thread and I can probably guess the age of my guitar now. Serial 804397 ….........….1971? 397th made? Am I close?


----------



## Thornton Davis

smugpuppet said:


> I bought a pretty battered and bruised Hagstrom. I have watched the thread and I can probably guess the age of my guitar now. Serial 804397 ….........….1971? 397th made? Am I close?


804397 is a Hagstrom H-II-N that was made in 1971 and it was the 397th one made in that production run which produced 500 of them.

TD


----------



## C Cruger

Hello,
I recently acquired an older Hagstrom Swede and would like to know the manufacture date, by serial number:
53 934098

Thank you for any information you could provide !


----------



## John Reilly

Hi C Cruger , welcome yo the forum . I don`t have any info hope you get some answers .


----------



## C Cruger

Thank you John Reilly - ! Great forum, lots of good info aside from just my serial numbers query!
Chris


----------



## Yahman

Thornton Davis said:


> 804397 is a Hagstrom H-II-N that was made in 1971 and it was the 397th one made in that production run which produced 500 of them.
> 
> TD


Hi - I'm a new member interested in a Hagstrom III with serial #675845 and was hoping that you could provide me with information regarding its production - thanks very much for your consideration. 

Cheers, Robert


----------



## Thornton Davis

Yahman said:


> Hi - I'm a new member interested in a Hagstrom III with serial #675845 and was hoping that you could provide me with information regarding its production - thanks very much for your consideration.
> 
> Cheers, Robert


Robert your Hag III was made in 1966. It was the 845th Hag II produced in production run 675 which produced 1001 of them.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## Asher Ben Noon

Hello there, I have the guitar Hagstrom HJ-800 Serial M11030122 What products is it please?


----------



## Asher Ben Noon

Hello there, I have the guitar Hagstrom HJ-800 Serial M11030122 What products is it please?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Asher Ben Noon said:


> Hello there, I have the guitar Hagstrom HJ-800 Serial M11030122 What products is it please?


This is a reissue made in China Hagstrom and not made in Sweden. Judging by the serial number it appears to have been made in 2011. I can't tell you anymore than that since it's not vintage.

TD


----------



## Asher Ben Noon

Thank you very much dear friend


----------



## Loren Graham

Hello I just purchased a Viking the serial number is 712254 I was told it was a 1960s model but curious as to exact year. I'm guessing 1967.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Loren Graham said:


> Hello I just purchased a Viking the serial number is 712254 I was told it was a 1960s model but curious as to exact year. I'm guessing 1967.


Well let's see what the old production records have to say about your Hagstrom Loren. Good guess, it was indeed made in 1967 in production run 712 which produced 999 Viking guitars. Yours was the 254th Viking made in that production run.

Enjoy.


----------



## Loren Graham

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kickabrat

Just joined this site. I have a Hagstrom HII N Transition model Serial # 768156. I got the guitar when I was 12 in Montreal, a gift from my uncle who owned a music store. 

I believe its from 1969 maybe 70. It has a vibrato bar and a string damper on the tail piece. My understanding is that this model is relatively rare, but with the vibrato and damper even rarer. Any idea of how many of these models were made, and also how many were with the vibrato and damper. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Kickabrat said:


> Just joined this site. I have a Hagstrom HII N Transition model Serial # 768156. I got the guitar when I was 12 in Montreal, a gift from my uncle who owned a music store.
> 
> I believe its from 1969 maybe 70. It has a vibrato bar and a string damper on the tail piece. My understanding is that this model is relatively rare, but with the vibrato and damper even rarer. Any idea of how many of these models were made, and also how many were with the vibrato and damper. Any help would be appreciated.


Production records show that your H-II-N was made in production run 768 which produced 250 of them with yours being the 156th H-II-N made in that run This was also the very first production run of the H-II-N. It's impossible to say which year for sure it was made because the production run commenced in 1969 and finished in 1970 and with your guitar being made right in the middle of the run it's a flip of a coin to say for sure if it was made in 69 or 70.

As for the total number of H-II-N guitars made by Hagstrom, I count a total of 4,027 being produced between 1969 and 1976.

The other version of the H-II-N is the H-II-N-OT which does not have the vibrato tailpiece. These are more rare because the factory only produced a total of 863 of them.

Grand total of H-II-N & H-II-N-OT produced is 4,890 over 21 individual production runs.

Hope this helps. Enjoy your H-II-N.

TD


----------



## Kickabrat

Thornton Davis said:


> Production records show that your H-II-N was made in production run 768 which produced 250 of them with yours being the 156th H-II-N made in that run This was also the very first production run of the H-II-N. It's impossible to say which year for sure it was made because the production run commenced in 1969 and finished in 1970 and with your guitar being made right in the middle of the run it's a flip of a coin to say for sure if it was made in 69 or 70.
> 
> As for the total number of H-II-N guitars made by Hagstrom, I count a total of 4,027 being produced between 1969 and 1976.
> 
> The other version of the H-II-N is the H-II-N-OT which does not have the vibrato tailpiece. These are more rare because the factory only produced a total of 863 of them.
> 
> Grand total of H-II-N & H-II-N-OT produced is 4,890 over 21 individual production runs.
> 
> Hope this helps. Enjoy your H-II-N.
> 
> TD


Thank you very much. That’s a lot of info. I know the transition model has the body of the later H-II’s but the fender like 6 in a row head stock, thus “transition”. Do you know if any records were kept about how many were made with a string damper? I have yet to see any pictures of a Hagstrom of that era with a string damper except for mine. I’m wondering if it was an after market add on or original.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Kickabrat said:


> Thank you very much. That’s a lot of info. I know the transition model has the body of the later H-II’s but the fender like 6 in a row head stock, thus “transition”. Do you know if any records were kept about how many were made with a string damper? I have yet to see any pictures of a Hagstrom of that era with a string damper except for mine. I’m wondering if it was an after market add on or original.


Unfortunately my production notes doesn't indicate transition models so I can't tell you how many were made. They're basically all lumped in together except for lefties. I can't help you out on the string dampener question.

TD


----------



## rick-star

hello and thank you,

Please decode 

677844 — black Hagstrom III. and

709122 — red Hagstrom III

....also must locate a SET-SCREW for trem arm for one of the above? tyvm!


----------



## Stephenlouis

Numbers

Thats all I have for you. And welcome 

Hagstrom guitar musical instrument manufacturer in Älvdalen, Dalecarlia, Sweden


----------



## Thornton Davis

rick-star said:


> hello and thank you,
> 
> Please decode
> 
> 677844 — black Hagstrom III. and
> 
> 709122 — red Hagstrom III
> 
> ....also must locate a SET-SCREW for trem arm for one of the above? tyvm!


677844 was made in production run 677 which produced 999 of them in 1966. Yours was the 844th Hag III produced in that run.

709122 was made in production run 709 which produced 997 of them in 1967. Yours was the 122nd Hag III produced in that run.

TD


----------



## rick-star

Thank you, TD ... Looks like my new black one _could_ be the the black Hagstrom III of my youth! — subject of my receipt dated December 5, 1966! Now to source a match for the case — a no-logo black fender rectangle with orange plush. I’ve started saving-up.


----------



## Roy MacArthur

Hello, I have a Swede serial number 851056. What can you tell me about this guitar.
Thank your RM


----------



## Thornton Davis

Roy MacArthur said:


> Hello, I have a Swede serial number 851056. What can you tell me about this guitar.
> Thank your RM


Sure Roy, your Swede was the 56th Swede made in production run 851. That production run produced 200 Swede guitars between 1972 and 1973. It's impossible to tell 100% which year it was made in but I'd assume that since it was made in the first quarter of the run, that it's a 1972.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## Roy MacArthur

Hello, I have a Swede serial number 851056. What can you tell me about this guitar.
Thank your RM


Thornton Davis said:


> Sure Roy, your Swede was the 56th Swede made in production run 851. That production run produced 200 Swede guitars between 1972 and 1973. It's impossible to tell 100% which year it was made in but I'd assume that since it was made in the first quarter of the run, that it's a 1972.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> TD


----------



## Roy MacArthur

Thank TD...I bought it in 1997 from the original owner, with the hardshell case and the 1972 Guitar Player magazine that had prompted him to buy it. I don't plan on selling but wanted to verify the age. 
Appreciate your help.✌


----------



## Nadine

Hello I recently purchased a hagstrom swede. The sn# is M08091910 is there anyone who can tell me anything about it, like the year it was made and maybe the true value?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Nadine said:


> Hello I recently purchased a hagstrom swede. The sn# is M08091910 is there anyone who can tell me anything about it, like the year it was made and maybe the true value?


Your Swede is one of the recent reissues made in China by the new Hagstrom company. If it was an original 70's Swedish made Swede I could help you but I can't sorry.

Enjoy your guitar.

TD


----------



## Richard Nykoluk

Can you tell me about mine? Serial number 839027
Thanks
RN


----------



## Thornton Davis

Richard Nykoluk said:


> Can you tell me about mine? Serial number 839027
> Thanks
> RN


Sure your Hagstrom is a Viking 1N that was made in 1972. It was the 27th guitar made in production run 839 which produced 200 of them.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## Richard Nykoluk

Awesome Thank you much
best
RN


----------



## Richard Nykoluk

lol..the serial number tells some, if you know how to decode
thx again


----------



## Thornton Davis

Richard Nykoluk said:


> lol..the serial number tells some, if you know how to decode
> thx again


Richard, the serial number tells the production run number along with the sequential number of the instrument within the run. It doesn't tell you the year or how many were made in the run. I have a copy of Hagstrom's production records which is how I'm able to provide the information.

TD


----------



## Marjolein

Hey Thornton,

I'd like to pick your mind (and book) on this one.
I have a Hagstrom Coronado IV equiped with bisonics with sn 589188 which puzzles me. According to the SN it is from the 2nd Coronado 1 - run 1964 - 1965, BUT mine is a IV according to the label on the headstock. Anything you could add to what I found out myself?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Marjolein said:


> Hey Thornton,
> 
> I'd like to pick your mind (and book) on this one.
> I have a Hagstrom Coronado IV equiped with bisonics with sn 589188 which puzzles me. According to the SN it is from the 2nd Coronado 1 - run 1964 - 1965, BUT mine is a IV according to the label on the headstock. Anything you could add to what I found out myself?


Marjolein, all of the Coronado-1 basses made in production run 589 had the designation of Coronado-IV on the headstock. My personal Coronado-1 from the same run 589 is also identified as a Coronado-IV on the headstock. My bass was the 5th one made in that run which produced 200 of them between 64-65 as you've noted. Yours was the 188th and was made at the tail end of the run in 1965.

Hope this helps.

TD


----------



## Marjolein

Yeah that helps a lot, thank you!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Marjolein said:


> Yeah that helps a lot, thank you!


You're welcome.

TD


----------



## Lindiwe

1992, Ottawa, ON: I bought my one and only electric guitar, a Hagstrom II for $120 at Songbird Music.

2004, Vancouver BC: When my future husband and I were moving in together, he was surprised when he saw the guitar (I hadn't played since 1997). It turns out that he grew up pretty close to the Hagstrom factory in Sweden!

2011, Falun, Sweden: Dalarna's provincial museum picked up a collection of guitars and basses to be on constant display for the public! Now I get to oogle them each time we visit the in-laws.

2019, Vancouver: I realised that my guitar and husband might have been made, for export, in Dalarna Sweden around the same time. Could you please help? My guitar's serial number is 673312.

p.s. What amazing information you are sharing! I have read through the entire thread 2X since finding it last night!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Lindiwe said:


> Could you please help? My guitar's serial number is 673312.
> 
> p.s. What amazing information you are sharing! I have read through the entire thread 2X since finding it last night!


Sure glad to help you with your Hagstrom guitar which is a Hagstrom II that was made in 1966. It was the 312th Hag-II made in production run 673 which produced 999 of them between 1966-67. Because your guitar was the 312th guitar made in the run it's pretty safe to assume that it was made in 1966.

The Hagstrom museum is open to the public in the Alvdalen area if you're heading to Sweden. It wasn't open the last time that I was in Sweden, but definitely worth the time if you're in the area.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## Lindiwe

Thanks!!! My husband was born in 1965, but still, it’s pretty close.


----------



## patlaw

Would someone be so kind as to tell me when 695620 was made? It looks like 1966 or 1967. A friend's father passed away and left it behind. My avatar is a picture of the guitar. Thank you!


----------



## Thornton Davis

patlaw said:


> Would someone be so kind as to tell me when 695620 was made? It looks like 1966 or 1967. A friend's father passed away and left it behind. My avatar is a picture of the guitar. Thank you!


Sure, of course it's a Viking with an aftermarket Bigsby tremelo tailpiece that's been added to it. The guitar was manufactured in production run 695 and was the 620th Viking made in that run which produced 1000 of them. The run commenced in 1966 and finished in 1967. My production records don't identify the month that the instruments were made, just the year. Seeing that this particular Viking was the 620th one made in the run, I would tend to say it was made in 1967.

Looks like a beauty, enjoy.

TD


----------



## Eburnside

I just picked up a Hagstrom acoustic from a pawn shop, serial number 84592. Any chance on a date?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Hagstrom acoustics were made by Bjarton in Sweden and OEM's to Hagstrom so Hagstrom has no records of Bjarton's production totals but looking at the Bjarton website it would appear that this guitar was made in 1966.

TD


----------



## Eburnside

Thornton Davis said:


> Hagstrom acoustics were made by Bjarton in Sweden and OEM's to Hagstrom so Hagstrom has no records of Bjarton's production totals but looking at the Bjarton website it would appear that this guitar was made in 1966.
> 
> TD


Thanks dude!!


----------



## Bobby Sherbourne

capnjim said:


> Wow, Michael, yours is very close to mine. Does yours have the original pickup rings? Someone did a horrible job on mine and screwed the pickups right to the body. I need to get some nuts and bolts and springs.
> Can you post a picture?
> Did the height adjusting screws go right into the pickups? Or was there a sort of nut attached to the pickup arm??
> Thanks.


I have a Hagstrom Super Swede Custom ( probably a reissue ) serial number is G13030857 you probably won’t even get this but in case you do !!! Do you have any info ? It is the most beautiful metal flake gold finish I’ve ever seen


----------



## Thornton Davis

Bobby Sherbourne said:


> I have a Hagstrom Super Swede Custom ( probably a reissue ) serial number is G13030857 you probably won’t even get this but in case you do !!! Do you have any info ? It is the most beautiful metal flake gold finish I’ve ever seen


You’re correct, it is a Chinese made reissue. There’s no production information available for the reissues but looking at the serial number it appears to have been made in 2013.

TD


----------



## patlaw

Thornton Davis said:


> Sure, of course it's a Viking with an aftermarket Bigsby tremelo tailpiece that's been added to it. The guitar was manufactured in production run 695 and was the 620th Viking made in that run which produced 1000 of them. The run commenced in 1966 and finished in 1967. My production records don't identify the month that the instruments were made, just the year. Seeing that this particular Viking was the 620th one made in the run, I would tend to say it was made in 1967.
> 
> Looks like a beauty, enjoy.
> 
> TD


Thanks!


----------



## Bryano

Hi! Just found this forum. I have a Hagstrom II SN 673141. Previous owner removed all the switches and changed the neck pickup out...I'd like to restore it best I can but wanted to start by finding out when it was made. Any info? Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Bryano said:


> Hi! Just found this forum. I have a Hagstrom II SN 673141. Previous owner removed all the switches and changed the neck pickup out...I'd like to restore it best I can but wanted to start by finding out when it was made. Any info? Thanks!


Hi Bryan, your Hagstrom guitar is indeed a model Hagstrom-II and according to the production records it was the 141st Hag-II made in production run 673 which produced 999 of them. That run commenced in 1966 and finished in 1967. Your guitar was made in 1966.

If you're looking for original parts you might try contacting these good folks, they may be able to help you out. Spare parts

TD


----------



## Rokvox

Just bought a used Hagstrom 12....I don't know if it's considered an F12-S or an H12? ser#660841 Can you help identify this guitar for me? Black headstock, sunburst body with master volume and tone switch and pu switches. Thanks


----------



## Bryano

Thornton Davis said:


> Hi Bryan, your Hagstrom guitar is indeed a model Hagstrom-II and according to the production records it was the 141st Hag-II made in production run 673 which produced 999 of them. That run commenced in 1966 and finished in 1967. Your guitar was made in 1966.
> 
> If you're looking for original parts you might try contacting these good folks, they may be able to help you out. Spare parts
> 
> TD


Thanks Thornton! I check that link out for some parts too!


----------



## Rokvox

Not sure if I put my question properly in this thread?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Rokvox said:


> Just bought a used Hagstrom 12....I don't know if it's considered an F12-S or an H12? ser#660841 Can you help identify this guitar for me? Black headstock, sunburst body with master volume and tone switch and pu switches. Thanks


Can you post a picture or two of it?

TD


----------



## Rokvox

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10222906383674098


----------



## Rokvox

Thornton Davis said:


> Can you post a picture or two of it?
> 
> TD


Hope this helps...The bass was my dad's so when saw the 12 string had to have it to make the set


----------



## Thornton Davis

Rokvox said:


> Just bought a used Hagstrom 12....I don't know if it's considered an F12-S or an H12? ser#660841 Can you help identify this guitar for me? Black headstock, sunburst body with master volume and tone switch and pu switches. Thanks


It's an Hagstrom-12 (H12) from 1966 produced in production run 660. It was the 841st guitar made in that run which produced 1000 of them. Your bass is a H-II-BN.

Enjoy.

TD


----------



## Rokvox

Thornton Davis said:


> It's an Hagstrom-12 (H12) from 1966 produced in production run 660. It was the 841st guitar made in that run which produced 1000 of them. Your bass is a H-II-BN.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> TD


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mugwump

Hi & thanks for this resource! Thornton, my '60s Hagstrom bass s/n is 654729. What can you tell me about it? I bought it used in Autumn of '67 & the case is tiger-striped inside. It originally looked a lot like the picture I've linked, but it was (sadly) butchered many years ago & the neck is lost & gone forever.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Mugwump said:


> Hi & thanks for this resource! Thornton, my '60s Hagstrom bass s/n is 654729. What can you tell me about it? I bought it used in Autumn of '67 & the case is tiger-striped inside. It originally looked a lot like the picture I've linked, but it was (sadly) butchered many years ago & the neck is lost & gone forever.


Mug, your Hagstrom-IIB was produced in production run 654 which produced 998 of them between 1965-66. Your bass was the 729th made in that run which would date it to having been made in 1966.

Sounds like you need to get yourself another one since the original sounds like it's been pretty beat up.

TD


----------



## Mugwump

Thank you, sir! Yes, I'm casting about for a neck now. I still have all the guts/hardware, including tuners etc. The body was stripped years ago & will need refinishing, but I think the old girl can be resurrected with a bit of TLC. I've emailed hagstrom-vintage-guitars.se about a replacement neck. Here's hoping!


----------



## Darfielder

Can you get me a date for serial number 677502 please? 

Thanks! 

Nate


----------



## Rooker

I just picked this sweetie up at a thrift store. Wondering what the date could be.
Looks like a 67 model but the pickups look different than any models I am seeing pictures of.
Sn
713559


----------



## Thornton Davis

Darfielder said:


> Can you get me a date for serial number 677502 please?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nate


Nate, your guitar is a Hagstrom II made in production run 677 which produced 1,019 of them during 1966-67. Yours was the 502nd guitar made in the run. It’s impossible to say exactly which year yours was made in but seeing that it was made in the middle of the run it could be either one, so you decide.

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Rooker said:


> I just picked this sweetie up at a thrift store. Wondering what the date could be.
> Looks like a 67 model but the pickups look different than any models I am seeing pictures of.
> Sn
> 713559


Rooker, your Hagstrom is a Viking 1 that was made in production run 713. That run produced 1039 of them in 1967 and yours was the 559th guitar made in that production run.

Enjoy,
TD


----------



## Darfielder

Thornton Davis said:


> Nate, your guitar is a Hagstrom II made in production run 677 which produced 1,019 of them during 1966-67. Yours was the 502nd guitar made in the run. It’s impossible to say exactly which year yours was made in but seeing that it was made in the middle of the run it could be either one, so you decide.
> 
> TD


Thanks, you're awesome!


----------



## Darfielder

Thornton Davis said:


> Nate, your guitar is a Hagstrom II made in production run 677 which produced 1,019 of them during 1966-67. Yours was the 502nd guitar made in the run. It’s impossible to say exactly which year yours was made in but seeing that it was made in the middle of the run it could be either one, so you decide.
> 
> TD


It's actually a powder blue Hagstrom III I refretted for a customer.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Darfielder said:


> It's actually a powder blue Hagstrom III I refretted for a customer.


My apologies Nate, I was looking at the wrong information, this guitar is indeed a Hagstrom III, produced in production run 677 during 1966. That run produced 999 of them. It was the 502nd guitar made in the run.

TD


----------



## Dcat

Great to have this resource. I was interested in the player from Montreal who owned Transition HIIN #768156: mine is 768189, so I don't have to ask when it was made. I have read that the Fender-headstock models were not shipped to North America, but this doesn't seem to have been the case. After I'd played mine for a few years I put aside to find a more "serious" instrument. When I got back to playing it, basically on a whim, I ended up doing a few mods and gigging with it for pretty well the rest of my time in bands. The 24" scale is easy on the hands, and the mini humbuckers have a very wide tonal range, which was something I particulary wanted. It suited my needs very well, and though it's by now looking pretty rough, everything that needs to work does, as well as ever.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Dcat said:


> Great to have this resource. I was interested in the player from Montreal who owned Transition HIIN #768156: mine is 768189, so I don't have to ask when it was made. I have read that the Fender-headstock models were not shipped to North America, but this doesn't seem to have been the case. After I'd played mine for a few years I put aside to find a more "serious" instrument. When I got back to playing it, basically on a whim, I ended up doing a few mods and gigging with it for pretty well the rest of my time in bands. The 24" scale is easy on the hands, and the mini humbuckers have a very wide tonal range, which was something I particulary wanted. It suited my needs very well, and though it's by now looking pretty rough, everything that needs to work does, as well as ever.


So you're aware that your H-II-N was made in either 1969 or 70 and that only 250 of them were made in run 768. The straight six headstock were transitional units that allowed the factory to use stock necks that were left overs from Viking and Hagstrom I, II, III models which had been discontinued. Some of those transition units found their way to North America, they're are rare but I do seem them occasionally.

Glad to hear the old girl is still working for you. 

TD


----------



## Lacombe

Hi there,

I'd like to know the year of this model (Hagstrom Jimmy) compared to its serial number : 53 025041
I am thinking of buying it from a french seller and having a second model (already have this one : 53 056129) which I really like !

THX !


----------



## Thornton Davis

Lacombe said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'd like to know the year of this model (Hagstrom Jimmy) compared to its serial number : 53 025041
> I am thinking of buying it from a french seller and having a second model (already have this one : 53 056129) which I really like !
> 
> THX !


Well let's start with the first Jimmy Ser # 53-025041. It was made in 1978 in production run 025 which produced 100 of them. Your Jimmy Ser # 53-056129 was made in 1979 in production run 056 which produced 302 of them.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## Lacombe

Thanks a lot ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## hagfan

Hello,
I have a L.P. serial # 797103, I assume it is from '70 or '71 but would like whatever info you could provide.
I also used to have another L.P., serial # 789140, it was stolen quite a while back ... would also like the production info on it ... and if anyone knows it's whereabouts, it's safe return !!!

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Thornton Davis

hagfan said:


> Hello,
> I have a L.P. serial # 797103, I assume it is from '70 or '71 but would like whatever info you could provide.
> I also used to have another L.P., serial # 789140, it was stolen quite a while back ... would also like the production info on it ... and if anyone knows it's whereabouts, it's safe return !!!
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!


Sure I can help you out, let's start with the L.P. # 797103 since you have it in your possession. It was made in production run 797 during 1971 (sorry I can't tell you in which month) producing 200 of them. Yours was the 103rd made in that run.

L.P. 789140 was me in production run 789 during 1970-71 which produced 200 of them. This one was the 140th guitar made in the run. It's impossible to say which month but likely because of the higher (140) production number it was made in 71.

Both of the two production runs 789 & 797 ran back to back and were the last models to be identified as L.P. After these 2 runs Hagstrom changed the name of the L.P. model to the Swede.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## hagfan

Thank you so much for the information !!


----------



## TheLizardKing_67

Hello, I'm from Argentina and I own a Hagstrom III (which I believe is from 69/70), for 8 years now. I recently found out there is a hagstrom record book, so I wanted to try and find more info about it. The serial number is 784935. If someone has some real information about the precise guitar, it would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TheLizardKing_67

Thornton Davis said:


> Sure I can help you out, let's start with the L.P. # 797103 since you have it in your possession. It was made in production run 797 during 1971 (sorry I can't tell you in which month) producing 200 of them. Yours was the 103rd made in that run.
> 
> L.P. 789140 was me in production run 789 during 1970-71 which produced 200 of them. This one was the 140th guitar made in the run. It's impossible to say which month but likely because of the higher (140) production number it was made in 71.
> 
> Both of the two production runs 789 & 797 ran back to back and were the last models to be identified as L.P. After these 2 runs Hagstrom changed the name of the L.P. model to the Swede.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> TD


Hello, I'm from Argentina and I own a Hagstrom III (which I believe is from 69/70), for 8 years now. I recently found out there is a hagstrom record book, so I wanted to try and find more info about it. The serial number is 784935. If someone has some real information about the precise guitar, it would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Thornton Davis

TheLizardKing_67 said:


> Hello, I'm from Argentina and I own a Hagstrom III (which I believe is from 69/70), for 8 years now. I recently found out there is a hagstrom record book, so I wanted to try and find more info about it. The serial number is 784935. If someone has some real information about the precise guitar, it would be appreciated. Thanks


Well let's see now, serial # 784935 was made in production run 784 during 1970. That run produced a total of 955 Hag III guitars and yours was the 935th made in that run.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## TheLizardKing_67

Thornton Davis said:


> Well let's see now, serial # 784935 was made in production run 784 during 1970. That run produced a total of 955 Hag III guitars and yours was the 935th made in that run.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> TD


That's great. Thanks for the information man


----------



## Chris Durante

Thornton Davis said:


> Well let's see now, serial # 784935 was made in production run 784 during 1970. That run produced a total of 955 Hag III guitars and yours was the 935th made in that run.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> TD


You seem to be the goto guy here, I hope I am not breaking protocol or anything but I was wondering if a post to Electric Guitars gets here to this forum? Just got here so i have to figure my way around.
Seeing as how I am here, can you run down serial number 6391170, its my old hagI, had it forever.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Chris Durante said:


> Seeing as how I am here, can you run down serial number 6391170, its my old hagI, had it forever.


Well let me take a look, your Hagstrom is actually a Kent-1 that was produced in production run 639. That run commenced in 1965 and finished in 1966 producing a total of 3,202 guitars. Yours was the 1,170th Kent-1 made in that run. 

TD


----------



## David Gardiner

I have a Cherry Red Viking II with the Tremolo bar. It is in the original case which is mint, and even still has the original warranty card. Serial number 715344.
My Grandfather bought it brand new in Canada. Any idea what the date of manufacture is? Needs a fret job as some of the frets are worn down from my grandfathers propensity to bend notes as a blues and jazz guitarist.


----------



## Thornton Davis

David Gardiner said:


> I have a Cherry Red Viking II with the Tremolo bar. It is in the original case which is mint, and even still has the original warranty card. Serial number 715344.
> My Grandfather bought it brand new in Canada. Any idea what the date of manufacture is? Needs a fret job as some of the frets are worn down from my grandfathers propensity to bend notes as a blues and jazz guitarist.


David your Viking was made in 1967 in production run 715. That run produced 1001 of them with yours being the 344th made in the run.

TD


----------



## David Gardiner

Thornton Davis said:


> David your Viking was made in 1967 in production run 715. That run produced 1001 of them with yours being the 344th made in the run.
> 
> TD


Thank you so much! This is very exciting because I was told he bought it the year I was born. It was made in 1967 and he bought it from a music store brand new in 1968 which happens to the be year I was born, and he left it to me when he passed away at the age of 93. I will never let it go.


----------



## Chris Durante

Thornton Davis said:


> Well let me take a look, your Hagstrom is actually a Kent-1 that was produced in production run 639. That run commenced in 1965 and finished in 1966 producing a total of 3,202 guitars. Yours was the 1,170th Kent-1 made in that run.
> 
> TD


Thank you for that. I had not logged in for a few days and missed this. Again, thanks. Giving the old girl a bit of a make over and wanted to know just how much sacrilige I am committing by making this thing actually play well and intonate correctly. Great neck and ALWAYS had a great sound.


----------



## soundman32

I just purchased a 4 string Hagstrom Bass serial number 53 934094. Could I get some help on dating it? Thanks Brad


----------



## Teree

I have a beautiful Viking I and today i bought a stunning black 12 string deluxe. The serial is G17060779 and it has cE3 under that. Can someone tell me anything about year? Thank you!


----------



## Thornton Davis

soundman32 said:


> I just purchased a 4 string Hagstrom Bass serial number 53 934094. Could I get some help on dating it? Thanks Brad


Brad your Hagstrom is a Swede bass made in 1976. It was the 94th Swede bass made in production run 934 which made 300 of them.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Teree said:


> I have a beautiful Viking I and today i bought a stunning black 12 string deluxe. The serial is G17060779 and it has cE3 under that. Can someone tell me anything about year? Thank you!


Teree, your Hagstrom 12 is a recent model made in China by the new Hagstrom company. I can't give you any production information regarding it other than suggesting that looking at its serial number it was made in 2017. Sorry can't help more.

TD


----------



## Teree

Thank


Thornton Davis said:


> Teree, your Hagstrom 12 is a recent model made in China by the new Hagstrom company. I can't give you any production information regarding it other than suggesting that looking at its serial number it was made in 2017. Sorry can't help more.
> 
> TD


 you so much! I didnt think it was very old as it is mint condition. It was a floor model i was told, and in my search i found this guitar was sold through Bills Music company. Imagine my surprise to see the same serial number! Now excuse me while i tune....and tune....


----------



## HLondon

I'm so pleased that this thread is running and vital.
I bought my Swede in about 1973 with this incredible clear finish I seen no one discussing.
The serial # is 53 905008 which I hazard is the eighth in a run somewhere in that '73 time slot.

Is the finish unusual?I'd love to know it's build info.
Thanks so much!
H









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thornton Davis

HLondon said:


> I'm so pleased that this thread is running and vital.
> I bought my Swede in about 1973 with this incredible clear finish I seen no one discussing.
> The serial # is 53 905008 which I hazard is the eighth in a run somewhere in that '73 time slot.
> 
> Is the finish unusual?I'd love to know it's build info.
> Thanks so much!


HLondon, Your Swede was manufactured in production run 905 and was the 8th Swede made in that run which produced 500 of them during 1974. The Natural finish was not as common as the solid red, black, white, blue finishes so you don't see many of them around. My personal favourite Swede finish is the Lingonberry burst.

Enjoy your Swede!

TD


----------



## HLondon

Thanks so much for the speedy and in depth education! I love it all the more now! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Denny

Hi Thornton,

I'm considering the purchase of a Hagström Swede: it's serial number is *53 021228*

Could you decipher it's date of manufacture for me?

Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Paul Denny said:


> Hi Thornton,
> 
> I'm considering the purchase of a Hagström Swede: it's serial number is *53 021228*
> 
> Could you decipher it's date of manufacture for me?
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul.


Sure Paul, the Swede you're considering buying was made in production run 021 which commenced in 1977 and finished in 1978 producing 600 guitars. Your Swede was the 228th Swede made in that run, so it's safe to assume in was made during 1977.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## Paul Denny

Thank you very much.


----------



## eladlieb

Hi all, I know this is possibly a long shot, but if somebody could help I'd appreciate it. I have a vintage Hagstrom II with a serial number of 674792. It is extremely close in appearance to other 1966-1967 Hagstrom II models I've seen but its knobs look different. If somebody has the Hagstrom blue book I'd really appreciate it if you could confirm the production run and year the guitar was manufactured, plus anything else of interest about this specific version of the guitar. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Thornton Davis

_"Hi all, I know this is possibly a long shot, but if somebody could help I'd appreciate it. I have a vintage Hagstrom II with a serial number of 674792. It is extremely close in appearance to other 1966-1967 Hagstrom II models I've seen but its knobs look different. If somebody has the Hagstrom blue book I'd really appreciate it if you could confirm the production run and year the guitar was manufactured, plus anything else of interest about this specific version of the guitar. Thank you very much in advance!"_

Okay let's see what the production records say about 674792. This run is identified as being a run of Hagstrom-II guitars produced in production run 674 in 1967. That production run produced 999 of them with yours being the 792nd guitar made in the run.

Hope this helps.

TD


----------



## Gary B

Hello Thornton, I'm curious if you have any info about the date of my acoustic 12-string. Its serial number is 93784. Thank you!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Gary B said:


> Hello Thornton, I'm curious if you have any info about the date of my acoustic 12-string. Its serial number is 93784. Thank you!


Gary, see posting below

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Gary B said:


> Hello Thornton, I'm curious if you have any info about the date of my acoustic 12-string. Its serial number is 93784. Thank you!


Gary, Hagstrom didn't make any acoustic guitars, they were all subcontracted out to Bjarton of Sweden. Because of this my Hagstrom production records doesn't include them. You can visit the vintage-guitars.se website where there's lots of information and serial numbers listed. However the serial numbers are only for those instruments marked as Bjarton and not Hagstrom but there are catalogs and models posted.

TD


----------



## BriGuyFlyGuy

Hello,

I am curious to know the year of my Hagstrom. I believe it is a Viking. Serial Number at the bottom is 53 965185. Thank you!


----------



## hagstrom2

Hi, I just bought a Hagstrom 2, and I want to find which year it's from. The serial number is 707866.


----------



## Thornton Davis

BriGuyFlyGuy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am curious to know the year of my Hagstrom. I believe it is a Viking. Serial Number at the bottom is 53 965185. Thank you!


BriGuyFlyGuy, your Hagstrom is not a Viking, production records show it as being a Jimmy. It was made in 1977 in production run 965 which produced 200 of them. Yours was the 185th Jimmy made in that run.

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

hagstrom2 said:


> Hi, I just bought a Hagstrom 2, and I want to find which year it's from. The serial number is 707866.


Okay let's see what the production book has to say about 707866. This guitar is indeed a Hasgtrom II. It was made in 1968 in production run 707 which produced 1000 of them. This production run started in 1967 and finished in 1968. Because the guitar was the 866th Hagstrom II made in that run it's safe to assume that because it was made toward the end of the run that it was made in 68. 

TD


----------



## hagstrom2

Thornton Davis said:


> Okay let's see what the production book has to say about 707866. This guitar is indeed a Hasgtrom II. It was made in 1968 in production run 707 which produced 1000 of them. This production run started in 1967 and finished in 1968. Because the guitar was the 866th Hagstrom II made in that run it's safe to assume that because it was made toward the end of the run that it was made in 68.
> 
> TD


Thank you very much, Thornton! I greatly appreciate the info. You are literally the only source I've found for dating Hagstroms (I couldn't even find the production book for sale). Many thanks.


----------



## BriGuyFlyGuy

Thornton Davis said:


> BriGuyFlyGuy, your Hagstrom is not a Viking, production records show it as being a Jimmy. It was made in 1977 in production run 965 which produced 200 of them. Yours was the 185th Jimmy made in that run.
> 
> TD


Thank you Thornton!


----------



## Slaktarkuno

What a great thread. Thornton, thank you for helping all us Hagströmers around the world.
I have a Swede that i bought at the local combined music/photo-store in the early 90's. Could you help me out with the production year? the s/n is 53 077058.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Slaktarkuno said:


> What a great thread. Thornton, thank you for helping all us Hagströmers around the world.
> I have a Swede that i bought at the local combined music/photo-store in the early 90's. Could you help me out with the production year? the s/n is 53 077058.


No problem Slaktarkuno, I'm happy to share with Hag owners any information that I have on their instruments. So let's see about your Swede. Production run 077 commenced in 1980 and concluded in 1982 producing 127 Swede guitars with yours being the 58th made in that run. Unfortunately I can't tell you any more than this. The production totals for each run only include the start and end year for each run. Your Swede was made in the middle of the run, so you can guess that it was made in 1981 but I wouldn't swear to that. 

BTW, production run 077 was one of the very last production runs that the factory produced before closing.

TD


----------



## Slaktarkuno

Thornton Davis said:


> No problem Slaktarkuno, I'm happy to share with Hag owners any information that I have on their instruments. So let's see about your Swede. Production run 077 commenced in 1980 and concluded in 1982 producing 127 Swede guitars with yours being the 58th made in that run. Unfortunately I can't tell you any more than this. The production totals for each run only include the start and end year for each run. Your Swede was made in the middle of the run, so you can guess that it was made in 1981 but I wouldn't swear to that.
> 
> BTW, production run 077 was one of the very last production runs that the factory produced before closing.
> 
> TD


Thank you som much, seems as my guitar is just about as old as my wife then.
Another question: I am thinking about buying a matching bass (matching the guitar, not the wife). Is it easy for you to see what years the swede basses were made?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Slaktarkuno said:


> Is it easy for you to see what years the swede basses were made?


Yes I have the production records for all Hagstrom electric guitars and basses so let me know the serial number of the Swede bass that you end up buying and I'll provide you with the production information on it.

TD


----------



## OttawaCHubby

What a fantastic thread. And hello to everyone and specially Mr. Thornton Davis, thank you for helping us Hagstrom lovers/Owners.
I have a Super Swede that I purchased in the late 1980s after i heardmy friend at the time play his, blew my mind on the sound, ended up finding one at the local used music store. Was always curious to find out more about it. Could you maybe enlighten me with any info on it if possible that is? the s/n is 53 065101.


----------



## Thornton Davis

OttawaCHubby said:


> Could you maybe enlighten me with any info on it if possible that is? the s/n is 53 065101.


Sure I'd be happy to provide you with the following info on your Super Swede. It was manufactured in production run number 076 which produced 300 of them in 1980. Yours was the 101st Super Swede made in that run. This was the factories 3rd last production run of Super Swede guitars. There is a production note stating that 500 Super Swedes shown in the records may never have actually been made, if that's the case then only 866 Super Swedes were ever made. If these 500 were indeed made then 1,316 Super Swede guitars were produced by the factory between 1979-82. Unfortunately Hagstrom ceased all production in 1983. 

Enjoy,
TD


----------



## OttawaCHubby

My guitar in a hard shell gibson case!


----------



## Kevin's Hagstorm

Was wondering what year my Hagstrom Swede is # 53 910451


----------



## Thornton Davis

Kevin's Hagstorm said:


> Was wondering what year my Hagstrom Swede is # 53 910451


Kevin, your Swede was made in 1974 in production run number 910 which produced 500 of them. Yours was the 451st made in that run.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## Tone1963

Hello Thornton
I searched the web for some info on a F12 which I got from a friend about 20 years ago, I came across this site/thread. I wonder if you could provide some information on my guitar. The serial number is 706142
Thanks


----------



## Thornton Davis

Tone1963 said:


> Hello Thornton
> I searched the web for some info on a F12 which I got from a friend about 20 years ago, I came across this site/thread. I wonder if you could provide some information on my guitar. The serial number is 706142
> Thanks


Production run 706 took place in 1967 producing 1000 Hagstrom-12 guitars. Yours was the 142nd guitar made in that run. Looks great!

TD


----------



## THRobinson

Looking to buy a Hagstrom, serial 770003... Any chance you have any details on that?

Sadly, seems over the years it's been half gutted and binding on the neck gone. May see if can do a restore, but not with vintage parts since impossible to find. Thanks.


----------



## Tone1963

Thornton Davis said:


> Production run 706 took place in 1967 producing 1000 Hagstrom-12 guitars. Yours was the 142nd guitar made in that run. Looks great!
> 
> TD


Thank you so much


----------



## Thornton Davis

THRobinson said:


> Looking to buy a Hagstrom, serial 770003... Any chance you have any details on that?
> 
> Sadly, seems over the years it's been half gutted and binding on the neck gone. May see if can do a restore, but not with vintage parts since impossible to find. Thanks.


Sorry to hear that the old girl is in rough shape but I can tell you that your Hagstrom is a Swede (L.P.) that was made in 1970 in production run 770. It was the 3rd guitar made in that run which produced 50 of them. This run 770 was the first production run of the Swede which they also called the L.P. for Les Paul. The name was officially changed to Swede in 1971. 

TD


----------



## THRobinson

Thornton Davis said:


> Sorry to hear that the old girl is in rough shape but I can tell you that your Hagstrom is a Swede (L.P.) that was made in 1970 in production run 770. It was the 3rd guitar made in that run which produced 50 of them. This run 770 was the first production run of the Swede which they also called the L.P. for Les Paul. The name was officially changed to Swede in 1971.
> 
> TD


Thanks for the info... looking at it later today. It'll be a few months before I work on it, still getting my workshop put together... gotta debate what to fix and what to replace.


----------



## gjniederhauser

Hi there. I was wondering if you had any information on a Hagstrom III with serial number 676009? This was my dad's first electric guitar and I would love to be able to give him some more information. Thank you!


----------



## Andreas Kase

Hello, Thornton! Guessing it’s a reissue, but wanted to give it a shot. My Swede’s serial no is MO5080127, bought in 2007 /2008.


----------



## Thornton Davis

gjniederhauser said:


> Hi there. I was wondering if you had any information on a Hagstrom III with serial number 676009? This was my dad's first electric guitar and I would love to be able to give him some more information. Thank you!


Your Hagstrom-III was manufactured in production run 676 which produced 1000 of them. Yours was the 9th Hagstrom-III made in that run.

Pass the news along to your dad.

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Andreas Kase said:


> Hello, Thornton! Guessing it’s a reissue, but wanted to give it a shot. My Swede’s serial no is MO5080127, bought in 2007 /2008.


Andreas you are correct, your Swede is a Chinese reissue. Looking at the serial number it was probably made in 2005.

Enjoy

TD


----------



## gjniederhauser

Hi there and thank you so much on doing all this work for everyone! Do you happen to know what year mine was made in?

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thornton Davis

gjniederhauser said:


> Hi there and thank you so much on doing all this work for everyone! Do you happen to know what year mine was made in?
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


See my reply above regarding your Hagstrom-III.

TD


----------



## Ronzo

Hello, @Thornton Davis ! New user here. Could you help me with a production date for my Hagström II?

The serial number is 652877. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Ronzo said:


> Hello, @Thornton Davis ! New user here. Could you help me with a production date for my Hagström II?
> 
> The serial number is 652877. Thanks in advance for your help!


Ronzo, your Hagstrom-II was produced in production run 652 during 1965. This run produced 1000 Hagstrom-II guitars with yours being the 877th guitar made in that run.

Have fun with your Hag-II.

TD


----------



## Ronzo

Thank you very much, @Thornton Davis !


----------



## Pbl44

Hello @Thornton Davis ! 

Found out about this awesome thread elsewhere on the web, I just acquired a Hagstrom Swede with the following serial number: m07 070 487

Do you think you could help me with the production date ? I read that the prefix is supposed to 53, but I couldn't find info about a m07 prefix...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Pbl44 said:


> Hello @Thornton Davis !
> 
> Found out about this awesome thread elsewhere on the web, I just acquired a Hagstrom Swede with the following serial number: m07 070 487
> 
> Do you think you could help me with the production date ? I read that the prefix is supposed to 53, but I couldn't find info about a m07 prefix...
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Pbl44, unfortunately your Hagstrom Swede is a Chinese made reissue that would appear to have been made in 2007. Sorry can't help you as I only have the Swedish production records from the late 50's through the 60's-70's-80's.

TD


----------



## GuitarLover92

Hi there. Recently purchased a Hagstrom Swede Bass with Serial number 815029. Am I right in thinking this was made in 1970-1971?


----------



## Thornton Davis

GuitarLover92 said:


> Hi there. Recently purchased a Hagstrom Swede Bass with Serial number 815029. Am I right in thinking this was made in 1970-1971?


You're close, it was made during 1971-1972 in production run 815 . That run produced 250 Swede basses with yours being the 29th bass made in that run.

TD


----------



## pol_rb

Hello how are you all, I wanted to ask if you could help me to know the year of manufacture of a serial hagstrom guitar 726144
@Thornton Davis


----------



## Thornton Davis

pol_rb said:


> Hello how are you all, I wanted to ask if you could help me to know the year of manufacture of a serial hagstrom guitar 726144
> @Thornton Davis


Your Hagstrom is a Model Hagstrom-III made in production run 726 which produced 650 of them. Yours was the 144th guitar made in the run. The run started in 1968 and concluded in 1969. Because your guitar was made in the early portion of the run it's safe to assume that it was made in 1968.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## Duke_DG

@Thornton Davis, can you please help with the production year for another Hagstrom guitar (serial number 53-888002). Thanks in advance


----------



## Thornton Davis

Duke_DG said:


> @Thornton Davis, can you please help with the production year for another Hagstrom guitar (serial number 53-888002). Thanks in advance


Duke_DG, This Hagstrom is a Swede produced in production run 888 during 1973. It was the 2nd guitar made in that run which produced 300 of them. 

TD


----------



## Leon Marquez

Hi, Thornton Davis, I have a Hagstrom Guitar, serial number is 584368. Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Leon Marquez said:


> Hi, Thornton Davis, I have a Hagstrom Guitar, serial number is 584368. Thanks!


Leon, your Hagstrom guitar is known as a Futurama, it was made in production run 584 which started in 1963 and finished in 64 producing 990 of them. Yours was the 368th guitar made in that run. Judging by its serial # my guess is that your guitar came off the production line in 1963.

TD


----------



## Leon Marquez

Thornton, thank you very much for the information. !


----------



## ad73

Hi @Thornton Davis! Hope you can help me. I have a Hagstrom acoustic (an H45 I believe). I think it might be from 1964 but I'd appreciate any more information on it. The serial number is 57565.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Thornton Davis

ad73 said:


> Hi @Thornton Davis! Hope you can help me. I have a Hagstrom acoustic (an H45 I believe). I think it might be from 1964 but I'd appreciate any more information on it. The serial number is 57565.
> Thanks in advance...


ad73, here's what I can tell you about your H45 acoustic. First Hagstrom didn't make any of their acoustic guitars, they were all made by Bjarton Guitars of Stockholm Sweden. Bjarton OEM'd some of their models to Hagstrom who marketed them as Hagstrom's. Because Hagstrom didn't manufacture any of their Hagstrom branded acoustics there was no need for them to keep production records of them.

The serial number of your H-45 is a 5-digit number which according to the Vintage Guitars - Bjarton Information pages indicates that it was made in October of 1964.

TD


----------



## ad73

@Thornton Davis Thanks so much for that! Appreciate your help.


----------



## sxhires

Hi! New here but drawn in by how insanely interesting this is. I’ve restored a couple
guitars before but never encountered one of these, today found outside my apartment. I am guessing is series 1. The body is totally destroyed but neck is in great shape. Serial #639063. Can you tell me anything about this? Would love to try my hand at rebuilding...or at least knowing what it is! Thank you


----------



## Thornton Davis

sxhires said:


> Hi! New here but drawn in by how insanely interesting this is. I’ve restored a couple
> guitars before but never encountered one of these, today found outside my apartment. I am guessing is series 1. The body is totally destroyed but neck is in great shape. Serial #639063. Can you tell me anything about this? Would love to try my hand at rebuilding...or at least knowing what it is! Thank you


Well let's see now, Ser # 639063 is a Kent-1 made in production run 639 in 1965. It was the 63rd guitar made in that run. This particular production run commenced in 1965 and concluded in 1966 producing 3202 Kent-1 guitars. Hope this helps.

TD


----------



## sxhires

Thornton Davis said:


> Well let's see now, Ser # 639063 is a Kent-1 made in production run 639 in 1965. It was the 63rd guitar made in that run. This particular production run commenced in 1965 and concluded in 1966 producing 3202 Kent-1 guitars. Hope this helps.
> 
> TD


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## TomG

Hello,
I just required a hiin with the serial number 
53 977196. I’m curious in what year it was build??
Kind regards
Tom


----------



## Thornton Davis

TomG said:


> Serial number
> 53 977196. I’m curious in what year it was build??
> Kind regards
> Tom


Tom, your Hagstrom is a model H-II-N that was made in 1976 in production run 977. That particular run produced 250 H-II-N guitars with yours being the 196th guitar made in that run.

TD


----------



## TomG

Thornton Davis said:


> Tom, your Hagstrom is a model H-II-N that was made in 1976 in production run 977. That particular run produced 250 H-II-N guitars with yours being the 196th guitar made in that run.
> 
> TD


Thank you for the info : )


----------



## JPBlues89

Hello @Thornton Davis ! Im hoping you can help me. I’m interested in a Hagstrom Viking For sale. Serial number- 871084
What is the year and any other info may know?
Thank you!
John


----------



## Nick Poholchuk

Hello! Just joined, very impressed with the amount of Hagstrom info you have obviously gathered over years.
I have what I believe is a 1963/64 Hagstrom 1 ,Lavender Plexi with a white vinyl back,2 p/u, Tremar, Hagstrom script logo on upper bout,King's Neck decal on back of headstock.
S/N:600065. Am I correct?
Except for the color,this model was common in NY when I was young. This particular one sounds a cross between a Fender and a Gretsch....we love it!


----------



## Thornton Davis

JPBlues89 said:


> Hello @Thornton Davis ! I'm hoping you can help me. I’m interested in a Hagstrom Viking For sale. Serial number- 871084
> What is the year and any other info may know?
> Thank you!
> John


JP, your Viking is actually a Viking 1-N (2nd gen of Viking). It was the 84th guitar made in production run 871 which produced 252 of them in 1973.

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Nick Poholchuk said:


> Hello! Just joined, very impressed with the amount of Hagstrom info you have obviously gathered over years.
> I have what I believe is a 1963/64 Hagstrom 1 ,Lavender Plexi with a white vinyl back,2 p/u, Tremar, Hagstrom script logo on upper bout,King's Neck decal on back of headstock.
> S/N:600065. Am I correct?
> Except for the color,this model was common in NY when I was young. This particular one sounds a cross between a Fender and a Gretsch....we love it!


Nick, my production records show your guitar as being a PB-24-G (pre model change to Hagstrom-1) that was produced in production run # 600. That run produced a total of 200 guitars in 1964 with yours being the 65th guitar made in the run.

TD


----------



## Nick Poholchuk

Thornton Davis said:


> Nick, my production records show your guitar as being a PB-24-G (pre model change to Hagstrom-1) that was produced in production run # 600. That run produced a total of 200 guitars in 1964 with yours being the 65th guitar made in the run.
> 
> TD


Thank you very much Thornton. Do you host any websites or other discussions? I've been a guitar tech and overall geek about this stuff for forty years and I love that there is always more to learn.
Best,
Nick


----------



## JPBlues89

Thornton Davis said:


> JP, your Viking is actually a Viking 1-N (2nd gen of Viking). It was the 84th guitar made in production run 871 which produced 252 of them in 1973.
> 
> TD


Thank you very much for your help! Great to know all about it. Appreciate it!


----------



## Steve1982

Hello! I wonder if you could help me, I recently came into posession of a Hagstrom guitar that has been very badly repainted, and neglected for a number of years, Serial number 574461. would you be able to tell me which model i have, and the year of manufacture? thanks very much!


----------



## phil.t

WOW. Steve1982. Found a Futura 11 in my dads attic 2 days ago. Serial number 574282. Possibly a 2 in 1 search for Thornton Davis I think.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Steve1982 and phil.t both of you have a Hagstrom "Futurama" which is the predecessor to the Hagstrom-1 which was introduced in 1965. Both of your guitars were made in production run 574 which produced 1000 of them. Production run 574 started in 1963 and wrapped up in 1964. 

phil.t your Futurama was the 282nd guitar made in the run.

Steve1982 your Futurama was the 461st guitar made in the run. 

It's impossible to say what the year they were made in (63 or 64) but because both were made before the middle of the overall production run I would tend to say they were made in 1963 but that's only a guess on my part. Either way, now you know.

You guys should consider posting a pic of your Futurama here.

Enjoy,
TD


----------



## phil.t

Thornton Davis said:


> Steve1982 and phil.t both of you have a Hagstrom "Futurama" which is the predecessor to the Hagstrom-1 which was introduced in 1965. Both of your guitars were made in production run 574 which produced 1000 of them. Production run 574 started in 1963 and wrapped up in 1964.
> 
> phil.t your Futurama was the 282nd guitar made in the run.
> 
> Steve1982 your Futurama was the 461st guitar made in the run.
> 
> It's impossible to say what the year they were made in (63 or 64) but because both were made before the middle of the overall production run I would tend to say they were made in 1963 but that's only a guess on my part. Either way, now you know.
> 
> You guys should consider posting a pic of your Futurama here.
> 
> Enjoy,
> TD


Thanks for the info Thornton.
I have the guitar in pieces at the moment so a photo not really possible at the moment.

As a bit of background I have never played an instrument of any kind. During lockdown I had been considering buying buying a kit to build just for something to do then remembered my dad had an old guitar at home, so I dug it out and took it apart. I was about to strip the paint from the body but decided to see if it had any history first.

Having found out what it is and with Your info on its build date I think now I will do my best to clean it up and hopefully put it to use.

Once I am happy with its condition I will certainly post a pic or two.

Again thanks for the info and saving a Futurama from being butchered.

phil.t


----------



## Steve1982

phil.t said:


> WOW. Steve1982. Found a Futura 11 in my dads attic 2 days ago. Serial number 574282. Possibly a 2 in 1 search for Thornton Davis I think.


Thats cool, I hoipe yours is in better condition that mine... somebody decided to repaint this one bright blue (badly) so I'm going to have to strip the awful paint off and try to match the original red. good luck! btw, I restore/repair guitars as a hobby so if you need any help let me know! good luck mate!


----------



## Steve1982

Thornton Davis said:


> Steve1982 and phil.t both of you have a Hagstrom "Futurama" which is the predecessor to the Hagstrom-1 which was introduced in 1965. Both of your guitars were made in production run 574 which produced 1000 of them. Production run 574 started in 1963 and wrapped up in 1964.
> 
> phil.t your Futurama was the 282nd guitar made in the run.
> 
> Steve1982 your Futurama was the 461st guitar made in the run.
> 
> It's impossible to say what the year they were made in (63 or 64) but because both were made before the middle of the overall production run I would tend to say they were made in 1963 but that's only a guess on my part. Either way, now you know.
> 
> You guys should consider posting a pic of your Futurama here.
> 
> Enjoy,
> TD


Thats great, thankyou for the info! I'll post pics as soon as I get it repainted and back in working condition.


----------



## phil.t

Steve1982 said:


> Thats cool, I hoipe yours is in better condition that mine... somebody decided to repaint this one bright blue (badly) so I'm going to have to strip the awful paint off and try to match the original red. good luck! btw, I restore/repair guitars as a hobby so if you need any help let me know! good luck mate!


HI Steve 1982, apparently they came in red and light blue and are vinyl not paint so you may be lucky and find the original finish is still there.
Also found the body is the same as the 3 as it has space cut for the middle pick up.
The body and neck of mine are well worn looks like original owner gave it a bit of a bashing. I think i will just clean it up and re-string and see what it sounds like.
Thanks for the offer of help, will take you up on that if needed.


----------



## Kay

@Thornton Davis Hi, Have a Hagstrom 6391560 acquired used around 1966. Do you know anything about this guitar, when it was made, where, etc.? Thank you!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Kay said:


> @Thornton Davis Hi, Have a Hagstrom 6391560 acquired used around 1966. Do you know anything about this guitar, when it was made, where, etc.? Thank you!


Hi Kay,

Your Hagstrom is a model Kent-1 that was manufactured in production run # 639 between 1965-66. This particular production run produced 3,202 Kent-1 guitars with yours being the 1,560th made in the run. It's impossible to say for sure if it was made during the 1965 portion of the run or the 1966 portion because its serial number identifies it as having been made right in the middle portion of the run so it's either a late 65 of early 66.

Enjoy,
TD


----------



## Kay

@Thornton Davis Thank you! Was this manufactured in Sweden? It doesn't have a Kent Logo.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Kay said:


> @Thornton Davis Thank you! Was this manufactured in Sweden? It doesn't have a Kent Logo.


Yes it was manufactured in Sweden. In the early 60's Hagstrom identified this model of guitar as the Kent-1, it was just the model name not the brand.

TD


----------



## Kay

@Thornton Davis Thank you for taking your time to answer my questions. My husband was a small boy when he got this guitar, used, and he really didn't know any history. You're a great guy!


----------



## Anders

Hi Thornton,

I just bought a Hagstrom BJ-12 with the serial number 132748. Any assistance from you regarding production year etc would be greatly appreciated.

Greetings from Sweden,
Anders


----------



## Thornton Davis

Anders said:


> Hi Thornton,
> 
> I just bought a Hagstrom BJ-12 with the serial number 132748. Any assistance from you regarding production year etc would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Greetings from Sweden,
> Anders


Anders, All Hagstrom acoustic guitars were OEM'd out to Bjarton Guitars of Sweden for manufacturing, and since Hagstrom didn't make them they didn't keep production records of them so I can't provide you with specific details like I can with all of the electric models that Hagstrom made themselves. But I can tell you that based on the serial number of your BJ-12 according to the Vintage Guitars Stockholm, Sweden site it was made in 1972.

Enjoy,
TD


----------



## Anders

Thornton Davis said:


> Anders, All Hagstrom acoustic guitars were OEM'd out to Bjarton Guitars of Sweden for manufacturing, and since Hagstrom didn't make them they didn't keep production records of them so I can't provide you with specific details like I can with all of the electric models that Hagstrom made themselves. But I can tell you that based on the serial number of your BJ-12 according to the Vintage Guitars Stockholm, Sweden site it was made in 1972.
> 
> Enjoy,
> TD


----------



## Anders

Thank you very much for your reply Thornton!

Anders


----------



## Anders

Anders said:


> Thank you very much for your reply Thornton!
> 
> Anders


Reading up a little on the website you referred to it seems like my guitar is a BJ-12 Deluxe, i.e. the new name they gave it in 1972.

Best regards,
Anders


----------



## northerncole

I've what I think is a 2016 Super Swede M06050036. Is there anywhere to check out these more recent models? Are they built in Asia somewhere? Thanks if anyone knows.


----------



## Thornton Davis

northerncole said:


> I've what I think is a 2016 Super Swede M06050036. Is there anywhere to check out these more recent models? Are they built in Asia somewhere? Thanks if anyone knows.


Unfortunately there isn't other than most current guitar manufacturers identify the year of manufacture of their instruments by incorporating the year as the first two digits of the serial number. Your's would appear to have been made in 2006.

TD


----------



## Darfielder

Can I get info on Serial 699777 please? 

Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Darfielder said:


> Can I get info on Serial 699777 please?
> 
> Thanks!


Sure, 699777 is a Hagstrom-III that was produced in production run 699. That run commenced in 1966 and finished in 1967. Your Hagstrom-III was the 777th guitar made in that run which produced 1000 of them. Because it was the 777th guitar made in the run it was most likely made in 1967.

TD


----------



## Darfielder

Just to confirm, it is a 3, correct?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Darfielder said:


> Just to confirm, it is a 3, correct?


Correct. Sorry for the typo in my original post, I've fixed it.

TD


----------



## Piga 64

Hi Thornton! I have a Red bass Kent serial Number 575359..can i have some information? Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Piga 64 said:


> Hi Thornton! I have a Red bass Kent serial Number 575359..can i have some information? Thanks!


Sure, your bass was made in production run # 575 which produced 500 basses during 1964. Yours was the 359th bass made in the run.

TD


----------



## Jguitardaddy

Good evening Thornton,
I had just picked up an old Swede for a steal in town, and its a bit rough around the edges. The gentleman that I purchased it from was pretty set on it being a 1978, however I believe it may be a bit earlier. If you could help me out with my SN, it would be much appreciated!
SN 53 932133


----------



## Piga 64

Thornton Davis said:


> Sure, your bass was made in production run # 575 which produced 500 basses during 1964. Yours was the 359th bass made in the run.
> 
> TD


Thanks very much for the information! This bass also has a red colored headstock and neck .. it's weird because I've always seen Hagstrom basses with black or natural color palettes!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jguitardaddy said:


> Good evening Thornton,
> I had just picked up an old Swede for a steal in town, and its a bit rough around the edges. The gentleman that I purchased it from was pretty set on it being a 1978, however I believe it may be a bit earlier. If you could help me out with my SN, it would be much appreciated!
> SN 53 932133


Hi J, your Swede guitar was made in 1975 in production run 932 which produced 500 of them. Your's was the 133rd Swede made in that run.

Take care of the old girl.

TD


----------



## Jguitardaddy

Thornton Davis said:


> Hi J, your Swede guitar was made in 1975 in production run 932 which produced 500 of them. Your's was the 133rd Swede made in that run.
> 
> Take care of the old girl.
> 
> TD


I will, Thank you!


----------



## BayPawn

Hi,
It is very kind of you to keep up this thread for so many years. I have 2 Hagstrom guitars that I would like information. If I am wrong, please correct me. I have a baby blue Model 1 serial number 900699 and a mahogany Swede serial number 53 021360. Thanks again for your help, Phil


----------



## Thornton Davis

BayPawn said:


> Hi,
> It is very kind of you to keep up this thread for so many years. I have 2 Hagstrom guitars that I would like information. If I am wrong, please correct me. I have a baby blue Model 1 serial number 900699 and a mahogany Swede serial number 53 021360. Thanks again for your help, Phil


BayPawn, sorry I can't help you with the "Baby Blue Model 1 serial # 900699" because there is no record of a production run # 900 ever having taken place. However the Swede was made in production run 021 which started in 1977 and finished in 1978. This guitar was the 360th Swede made in that run which produced 600 of them. It's impossible to say if it was made in 77 or 78 especially seeing that it came off the line in the middle of the production run. 

TD


----------



## BayPawn

Thanks for the quick reply. I have included some photos. Maybe I have the model incorrect?


----------



## BayPawn

BayPawn said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I have included some photos. Maybe I have the model incorrect?


Or maybe I am looking at the serial number upside down. 669006


----------



## Thornton Davis

BayPawn said:


> Or maybe I am looking at the serial number upside down. 669006


Now that's better (you were looking at it upside down), 669006 is indeed a Hagstrom-1 that was produced in production run 669. That run produced 958 of them with yours being the 6th Hagstrom-1 off the line. This guitar was made in 1966.

TD


----------



## BayPawn

Thornton Davis said:


> Now that's better (you were looking at it upside down), 669006 is indeed a Hagstrom-1 that was produced in production run 669. That run produced 958 of them with yours being the 6th Hagstrom-1 off the line. This guitar was made in 1966.
> 
> TD


What are the odds that all of the numbers were 6,9,&0 that could be read either way. Thanks again


----------



## SeaHag

Hi Thornton, 
I am wondering if you could help me identify my Hagstrom and the production year? The serial # is : 610028. It says Hagstrom II G.T. on the headstock but the strange thing is the writing is in italicized capital letters instead of the usual cursive Hagstrom logo. It also has a slightly thinner, different shape headstock.
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Thornton Davis

SeaHag said:


> Hi Thornton,
> I am wondering if you could help me identify my Hagstrom and the production year? The serial # is : 610028. It says Hagstrom II G.T. on the headstock but the strange thing is the writing is in italicized capital letters instead of the usual cursive Hagstrom logo. It also has a slightly thinner, different shape headstock.
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Hi SeaHag, your Hagstrom was made in production run 610 which produced 1000 of them with yours being the 28th guitar produced in the run. Run 610 commenced production in 1964 and concluded in 1965. Your guitar was made in 1964.

Definitely looks like a previous owner of it (G.T.) had replaced the original headstock waterslide logo and replaced it with the one currently on it which included his initials.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## SeaHag

Thanks a million for this info. I've been looking everywhere online for any information regarding the year of this guitar. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## stefangs

Glad to have found this site, because serial number decoders for Hagström aren't easily found. I have a Viking I bought new many years ago, I think in 1980. The serial number is 53 055052. Would love to have more info on the production date or anything else. Thanks in advance


----------



## Thornton Davis

stefangs said:


> Glad to have found this site, because serial number decoders for Hagström aren't easily found. I have a Viking I bought new many years ago, I think in 1980. The serial number is 53 055052. Would love to have more info on the production date or anything else. Thanks in advance


Your Viking was made in 1979 in production run 055 which produced 245 of them with yours being the 52nd guitar made in the run. BTW production run 055 was also the very last run of the Viking model that the factory would produce.

TD


----------



## stefangs

Thornton Davis said:


> Your Viking was made in 1979 in production run 055 which produced 245 of them with yours being the 52nd guitar made in the run. BTW production run 055 was also the very last run of the Viking model that the factory would produce.
> 
> TD


Great, thank you so much for finding out for me! Just curious, when you said 'the last run the factory would produce' - did they go straight to China after that?


----------



## Thornton Davis

stefangs said:


> Great, thank you so much for finding out for me! Just curious, when you said 'the last run the factory would produce' - did they go straight to China after that?


You've taken my statement out of context! I said that "production run 055 was *the very last run of the Viking model* that the factory would produce." 

Hagstrom Sweden ceased manufacturing in 1983 and although the company continued on for another 20 years it was on paper only. China didn't start making Hagstrom's until the 2004.

TD


----------



## stefangs

Thornton Davis said:


> You've taken my statement out of context! I said that "production run 055 was *the very last run of the Viking model* that the factory would produce."
> 
> Hagstrom Sweden ceased manufacturing in 1983 and although the company continued on for another 20 years it was on paper only. China didn't start making Hagstrom's until the 2004.
> 
> TD


Oh sorry, now I see what you mean. So Sweden was building more guitars for a few years, but no Vikings. Then they shut down, but sort of existed and then made more Vikings out of China. Glad to have a 'real' one  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Thornton Davis

stefangs said:


> Oh sorry, now I see what you mean. So Sweden was building more guitars for a few years, but no Vikings. Then they shut down, but sort of existed and then made more Vikings out of China. Glad to have a 'real' one  Thanks for clarifying.


Correct, you have a "real" one and not a chinese copy.

TD


----------



## Frank Impala

Thank you very much Thornton for the time you took for me and your detailed answers Frank


----------



## Biggs

Hi. I have a Hagstrom Super Swede Serial 53-065075. Wondering what year it would be? I believe the colour is Lingonberry?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Biggs said:


> Hi. I have a Hagstrom Super Swede Serial 53-065075. Wondering what year it would be? I believe the colour is Lingonberry?
> View attachment 325358


Yup, that's Lingonberry my personal favourite Hagstrom finish. So looking at the production info on this guitar it was made in production run 065 and that run produced 300 Super Swede's with yours being the 75th Super Swede made in that run in 1980. The factory only made a total of 1,550 Super Swede guitars in total between 1979 and 1981.

That's a beauty, enjoy!

TD


----------



## Biggs

It is a beauty. It’s also the heaviest guitar I’ve ever played. Weighs way more than my Les Paul’s. I happen to like Heavy so its a fave! I almost think it’s solid Maple? Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Milkman

Thornton Davis said:


> Yup, that's Lingonberry my personal favourite Hagstrom finish. So looking at the production info on this guitar it was made in production run 065 and that run produced 300 Super Swede's with yours being the 75th Super Swede made in that run in 1980. The factory only made a total of 1,550 Super Swede guitars in total between 1979 and 1981.
> 
> That's a beauty, enjoy!
> 
> TD


I'm sorry if this was already asked and responded to, but how the heck do you know so much about Hagstrom guitars?

You clearly know your shit and that shit seems to go beyond whatever is available on the internet.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Milkman said:


> I'm sorry if this was already asked and responded to, but how the heck do you know so much about Hagstrom guitars?
> 
> You clearly know your shit and that shit seems to go beyond whatever is available on the internet.


I honestly forget if I've been asked this before so I don't mind giving you a bit of my history regarding my background with Hagstrom. First I own a copy of the Hagstrom production records which includes all guitars and basses manufactured by the company between 1958 and 1983. I also at one time owned one of the largest collection of Hagstrom basses in Canada including one of the Japanese made prototype basses from 1983 that a certain manufacturer hoped would convince the Hagstrom family to allow them to market under the Hagstrom brand but without success and I eventually sold my collection. During my collecting years I was in regular contact with Karl-Eric Hagstrom and his team who provided with with lots of information and parts when I needed them. I still have all of the email correspondence with Mr. Hagstrom to use as reference when I need to call upon it. Unfortunately Mr. Hagstrom is no longer with us as he passed away a few years ago.

I'm happy to share Swedish made Hagstrom information with anyone looking for info on their Hagstrom guitar or bass which is why I post here.

TD


----------



## hagstal

Hello Thornton,

Could you tell me anything about my Hagstrom guitar, serial 715336. It's black, custom color? The bridge seems to be different than others I have seen too. It's like this one: Hagstrom Viking I 1967- C.C. Black (RARE)-Elvis's Real Hagstrom | Grimway Guitars | Reverb

Here is a pic of mine:


----------



## Troy D

I read all the way through this thread hoping someone had already posted about the production run on my Hagstrom. But, no! I have had this blonde hollow body for 30+ years s/n 53 947130 and never knew much about it!


----------



## Thornton Davis

hagstal said:


> Hello Thornton,
> 
> Could you tell me anything about my Hagstrom guitar, serial 715336. It's black, custom color? The bridge seems to be different than others I have seen too. It's like this one: Hagstrom Viking I 1967- C.C. Black (RARE)-Elvis's Real Hagstrom | Grimway Guitars | Reverb
> 
> Here is a pic of mine:
> View attachment 325466


Hi hagstal, your Viking is a first generation model that was made in 1967 in production run 715 with yours being the 336th guitar made in that run. That run produced 1001 Vikings and black was a standard finish. The bridge is original. 

TD


----------



## Biggs

Troy D said:


> I read all the way through this thread hoping someone had already posted about the production run on my Hagstrom. But, no! I have had this blonde hollow body for 30+ years s/n 53 947130 and never knew much about it!
> View attachment 325484


That’s Purdy!!!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Troy D said:


> I read all the way through this thread hoping someone had already posted about the production run on my Hagstrom. But, no! I have had this blonde hollow body for 30+ years s/n 53 947130 and never knew much about it!
> View attachment 325484


Troy, I'm going to assume that you're aware your Hagstrom is a Viking-1N. It was made in 1975 in production run 947 which produced 200 of them. Yours was the 130th Viking-1N made in the run.
Enjoy,
TD


----------



## Troy D

Thornton Davis said:


> Troy, I'm going to assume that you're aware your Hagstrom is a Viking-1N. It was made in 1975 in production run 947 which produced 200 of them. Yours was the 130th Viking-1N made in the run.
> Enjoy,
> TD


Thank you, sir! This thread was a fascinating and educational read.


----------



## Troy D

Biggs said:


> That’s Purdy!!!


She looks better than she sounds (though she hasn't said much of anything in the last 25 years or so!)


----------



## hagstal

Thornton Davis said:


> Hi hagstal, your Viking is a first generation model that was made in 1967 in production run 715 with yours being the 336th guitar made in that run. That run produced 1001 Vikings and black was a standard finish. The bridge is original.
> 
> TD


Big thanks from me too! 

I bought this guitar 6 years ago and couldn't really verify what I had. So it's a "1967 Viking I". I read through the whole thread before asking my questions, I did see you respond to another one (post 322) with production run 715. 

Per the link i sent it seems someone out there thinks black is extremely rare, I found others black ones that have been up for sale so not so rare. It was hard to believe black was not a standard color. 

Thanks again!
Allen


----------



## Tomdee

Hi! New guy here with an old Hagstrom II. It is serial number 672682 and I bought it in January 1971. I'm guessing it was a few years old when I bought it. Can you help?


----------



## Tomdee

Tomdee said:


> Hi! New guy here with an old Hagstrom II. It is serial number 672682 and I bought it in January 1971. I'm guessing it was a few years old when I bought it. Can you help?
> View attachment 325714


Here it is brand new. I still have the original strap although in somewhat worn condition!


----------



## Jim2368ca

Hi new here, received a hagstrom bass from the 60’s for doing some work on a couple guitars and have no idea what it is. Any help would be appreciated serial on neck plate 812027 all I could find was that it is a F100b that’s about all I could dig up. Thanks


----------



## Thornton Davis

Tomdee said:


> Hi! New guy here with an old Hagstrom II. It is serial number 672682 and I bought it in January 1971. I'm guessing it was a few years old when I bought it. Can you help?
> View attachment 325714


Tom, interesting to see that you bought the guitar new in 1971 when it was made in 1966 in production run 672 which produced 1000 of them. Yours was the 682nd Hagstrom-II made in that run.
Take good care of the old girl.
TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jim2368ca said:


> Hi new here, received a hagstrom bass from the 60’s for doing some work on a couple guitars and have no idea what it is. Any help would be appreciated serial on neck plate 812027 all I could find was that it is a F100b that’s about all I could dig up. Thanks
> View attachment 325740
> View attachment 325741


Jim, your Hagstrom bass was marketed under two different model names with one being the F100B. The other which is more common is H-1-B. These were made for Hagstrom's Canadian dealer ARC Sound to be sold as "student basses" with a low price point. Yours was made in the first production run # 812 which produced 150 of them in 1971 with yours being the 27th H-1-B made in that run. The factory only produced 3 more production runs of the H-1-B for a total of 4 runs.

A total of 652 in 4 production runs between 1971-73 were produced. When ARC Sound went out of business the remaining H-1-B basses in the factory inventory were sold to their UK and European dealers as the F100B. Over the years I've personally owned 3 of these one of which was a deluxe version. Enjoy,

TD


----------



## Jim2368ca

Thornton Davis said:


> Jim, your Hagstrom bass was marketed under two different model names with one being the F100B. The other which is more common is H-1-B. These were made for Hagstrom's Canadian dealer ARC Sound to be sold as "student basses" with a low price point. Yours was made in the first production run # 812 which produced 150 of them in 1971 with yours being the 27th H-1-B made in that run. The factory only produced 3 more production runs of the H-1-B for a total of 4 runs.
> 
> A total of 652 in 4 production runs between 1971-73 were produced. When ARC Sound went out of business the remaining H-1-B basses in the factory inventory were sold to their UK and European dealers as the F100B. Over the years I've personally owned 3 of these one of which was a deluxe version. Enjoy,
> 
> TD


Thanks so much !! Appreciate the help.


----------



## stefangs

Thornton Davis said:


> Correct, you have a "real" one and not a chinese copy.
> 
> TD


I have another question about my guitar: I noticed that the second 3-way switch on the upper cutaway is missing in the newer Viking models. This switch creates additional sound variations. Can you enlighten me (us) on what exactly it does? I was thinking that maybe there are different capacitors behing it, but I don't know.

Also, the pots are not doing a great job any longer/ Are these standard pots that would be easy enough to swap for a new set?

Thank you so much for all the knowledge you share here on these guitars!

Stefan


----------



## Thornton Davis

stefangs said:


> I have another question about my guitar: I noticed that the second 3-way switch on the upper cutaway is missing in the newer Viking models. This switch creates additional sound variations. Can you enlighten me (us) on what exactly it does? I was thinking that maybe there are different capacitors behing it, but I don't know.
> 
> Also, the pots are not doing a great job any longer/ Are these standard pots that would be easy enough to swap for a new set?
> 
> Thank you so much for all the knowledge you share here on these guitars!
> 
> Stefan


Stefan, the switch you're inquiring about is used to set the pickups in either series or parallel mode in order to achieve different tones. 

Regarding replacing the pots I'd replace them with CTS pots of the same value. Heads up they are difficult to access on a Viking so you may want to have a trusted and experienced repair tech do it for you. 

TD


----------



## Tomdee

Thornton Davis said:


> Tom, interesting to see that you bought the guitar new in 1971 when it was made in 1966 in production run 672 which produced 1000 of them. Yours was the 682nd Hagstrom-II made in that run.
> Take good care of the old girl.
> TD


Thanks TD. I was surprised to find that this "New" guitar was 5 years old when I bought it. No matter, it sounds great still today even though I modified it a couple years after purchase. I increased the cutout below the neck and painted it dark blue. It has been that way ever since. It all still works as it should.


----------



## stefangs

Thornton Davis said:


> Stefan, the switch you're inquiring about is used to set the pickups in either series or parallel mode in order to achieve different tones.
> 
> Regarding replacing the pots I'd replace them with CTS pots of the same value. Heads up they are difficult to access on a Viking so you may want to have a trusted and experienced repair tech do it for you.
> 
> TD


Thornton, thank for your reply - that switch is three-way though. Wouldn't switching between parallel and series require just a two-way switch? 

And yes, I'll definitely won't attempt any repair I can't tackle. I read somewhere the best way to get at the pots and switches is by removing the pickups first. Then you tie little threads around the items before pulling them out through the pickup cutouts. That way you can get them back in by pulling on the threads. I might give it a shot, but I surely won't take any risks


----------



## Thornton Davis

stefangs said:


> Thornton, thank for your reply - that switch is three-way though. Wouldn't switching between parallel and series require just a two-way switch?


The factory identifies this switch as a "3-position tone switch". Other than what I've already mentioned I can't tell you what the 3rd position does. How about you test your guitar and tell me. 

TD


----------



## stefangs

Thornton Davis said:


> The factory identifies this switch as a "3-position tone switch". Other than what I've already mentioned I can't tell you what the 3rd position does. How about you test your guitar and tell me.
> 
> TD


Will do - don't know much about electronics though. But if I see perhaps capacitors attached, I can let you know. The upper position gives a nice super-muffled tone. Just finishing another project, then I will take a look at it, hopefully next week.
Thanks!


----------



## Deymorin

Hello sir, i have read with great interest the bulk of this thread and have a question. I recently came across a lavender example of what I thought was an h1. The serial number is 639591, according to previous post this is an 1965 kent 1. Which is confusing to me because the headstock sticker is hagstrom with a 1. All the examples of kents on the internet show kent. Mine also have the rounded pickup like the kents and early h1s. And what little info i have found so far indicates lavender was a standard color on the kents but not H1s. Please do not think I am calling your info into question. I am wondering if the neck on mine has been replaced with a later made neck. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Deymorin said:


> Hello sir, i have read with great interest the bulk of this thread and have a question. I recently came across a lavender example of what I thought was an h1. The serial number is 639591, according to previous post this is an 1965 kent 1. Which is confusing to me because the headstock sticker is hagstrom with a 1. All the examples of kents on the internet show kent. Mine also have the rounded pickup like the kents and early h1s. And what little info i have found so far indicates lavender was a standard color on the kents but not H1s. Please do not think I am calling your info into question. I am wondering if the neck on mine has been replaced with a later made neck. Any help will be appreciated.


Deymorin, The factory production identifies run 639 as being "Kent 1". Your guitar should have the rounded p/u's the factory changed to the squared off p/u's in 1966, your guitar was made in 65.
You are correct that Lavender was a standard finish back then. It's possible that the neck might have been changed but it's also possible that your guitar was a "transition model" that contains both features and logos from the Kent 1 and the Hagstrom 1. Run 639 was the very last run of the Kent 1 model and they possibly had ran out of the Kent logos by then so they used the Hagstrom logo. The Kent 1 model then it was replaced with the Hagstrom 1 when run 639 finished.

TD


----------



## Deymorin

Thornton Davis said:


> Deymorin, The factory production identifies run 639 as being "Kent 1". Your guitar should have the rounded p/u's the factory changed to the squared off p/u's in 1966, your guitar was made in 65.
> You are correct that Lavender was a standard finish back then. It's possibler that the neck might have been changed but it's also that your guitar was a "transition model" that contains both features and logos from the Kent 1 and the Hagstrom 1. Run 639 was the very last run of the Kent 1 and they probably ran out of the Kent logos by then so they used the Hagstrom logo. The Kent 1 model then it was replaced with the Hagstrom 1 when run 639 finished.
> 
> TD


Thank you sir, i had read you mention transition runs before and was hoping for that because ot appears to be all factory stock except i did notice this morning that the tuning machine had been replaced with some that are very similar. Also it apprently has some wiring issues but if i jiggle it the right way both pickups work so alittle fixing here and there is needed. All that doesnt really matter because it is the best playing guitar i have now and what little i could hear of the pickups is gonna sound awesome. I have a another question if you dont mind, is the mute button suppose to act like a kill switch or does is it a volume cut? At the moment it seems to knock off some dBs and some treble only.


----------



## Thornton Davis

The mute button should silence (turn off) both pickups. Sounds like you have a wiring issue if it's only lowering the output level and some top end treble.

TD


----------



## Deymorin

Thornton Davis said:


> The mute button should silence (turn off) both pickups. Sounds like you have a wiring issue if it's only lowering the output level and some top end treble.
> 
> TD


I found a schematic today for an h1 and the mute when switched on it runs a 12k resistor to ground in parallel with the pickups. I pulled the cover on mine and thats the way it is wired. My meter tells me when the mute is on resistance from the pickups drops nearly in half


----------



## threewiseninjas

Thornton Davis said:


> Are you sure of that serial number? My production records show production run 659 was a run of 100 left hand H-III's that were produced in 1966. The HIIN model didn't start to see production until 1971.
> 
> Double check and let me know.
> 
> TD


I wonder can you help with the following serial number?:
M08041902
Regards


----------



## Thornton Davis

threewiseninjas said:


> I wonder can you help with the following serial number?:
> M08041902
> Regards


Your Hagstrom is one of the reissue models that was made in China and not in Sweden. There are no published production records available for these reissues so I'm unable to help you other than to say that looking at the serial number your guitar was made in 2008.

TD


----------



## BrandonnMorgan

I have a Hagstrom Viking in sunburst with serial number G13120848. What is the date this was made?


----------



## Thornton Davis

BrandonnMorgan said:


> I have a Hagstrom Viking in sunburst with serial number G13120848. What is the date this was made?


Your Viking is a Chinese made reissue. Judging by the serial number it was made in 2013. 

TD


----------



## Signals91

Hi! I hope you're still available for a S/N checkup.
I was recently gifted an old Super Swede by my father. It has the following serial no.: 53 065050
By my guesstimations it was made around 1980, but I'm not quite sure.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Signals91 said:


> Hi! I hope you're still available for a S/N checkup.
> I was recently gifted an old Super Swede by my father. It has the following serial no.: 53 065050
> By my guesstimations it was made around 1980, but I'm not quite sure.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


You are correct, it was made in 1980. It was made in production run 065 which was the very first run of the new Super Swede model. Production run 065 produced 300 guitars with yours being the 50th Super Swede made in that run. These are fabulous guitars IMO. Enjoy.

TD


----------



## Signals91

Thornton Davis said:


> Not in the true sense that you'd think. Body's were finished separately ahead of final assembly so if they intended to produce 1000 units of a particular model they would finish the bodies in various finishes (Sunburst = 450 units, Black = 260 units, Red = 200 units, White = 90 units before hand. Then those bodies were assembled with electronics and necks and given a production run serial number. Very rarely would a production run produce only one colour of a model.
> 
> I can tell you that your Swede bass (53-933130) was most likely made in 1974. It was made in production run 933 which produced 500 Swede basses between 1974-75. Yours was the 130th Swede bass made in that particular run. Because the bass was number 130 of 500, it's safe to assume that it was made in 1974. 933 was the 2nd last production run of Swede basses. Run 934 was the very last run of them in 1976 which produced 300 more then production of the Swede bass ended.
> 
> I can tell you how many guitars or basses made of any model between the years of 71-76. Which models did you have in mind?
> 
> TD


That's so cool! Thank you very much for the insight! You're doing fine work here - I jusr want you to know it's deeply appreciated!


----------



## interstellarjames

Greetings! I inherited a vintage electric Hagstrom ii from my father after he passed away four years ago. I don't know much about it other than he'd been the only owner. The serial # is 673710. Thank you so much in advance for any information you can provide!


----------



## Thornton Davis

interstellarjames said:


> Greetings! I inherited a vintage electric Hagstrom ii from my father after he passed away four years ago. I don't know much about it other than he'd been the only owner. The serial # is 673710. Thank you so much in advance for any information you can provide!
> 
> View attachment 333734


Well James, sorry to hear of your dad's passing but I can tell you that his Hagstrom-II was made in production run 673 during 1966-67. This run produced 999 H-II guitars with his being the 710th guitar made in the run. There's no real way to tell exactly which year 66-67 it was made in but it's safe to assume that because it was made toward the end of the run that it was made in 1967.

Nice to see your Hagstrom-II is factory equipped with a "tremar" which is the Swedish word for tremelo arm and it's in an original grey Hagstrom tiger stripe case.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## interstellarjames

Thornton Davis said:


> Well James, sorry to hear of your dad's passing but I can tell you that his Hagstrom-II was made in production run 673 during 1966-67. This run produced 999 H-II guitars with his being the 710th guitar made in the run. There's no real way to tell exactly which year 66-67 it was made in but it's safe to assume that because it was made toward the end of the run that it was made in 1967.
> 
> Nice to see your Hagstrom-II is factory equipped with a "tremar" which is the Swedish word for tremelo arm and it's in an original grey Hagstrom tiger stripe case.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> TD


Thank you so much, I truly appreciate your assistance and incite!


----------



## Patrick Joseph

Thornton Davis said:


> Your Viking is a Chinese made reissue. Judging by the serial number it was made in 2013.
> 
> TD


How did you establish it is a 2013? Does the letter G give you this?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Patrick Joseph said:


> How did you establish it is a 2013? Does the letter G give you this?


Most manufacturers start their serial number with the first two digits representing the year of manufacture, the century is a given.

The first two numerical digits in that serial number are 13 = 2013.

TD


----------



## GeoKoutsaftes

I bought this Swede a couple of years ago, used. The serial number is M08080674. Would it be possible for you to help me date her? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Thornton Davis

GeoKoutsaftes said:


> I bought this Swede a couple of years ago, used. The serial number is M08080674. Would it be possible for you to help me date her? Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 335246


Geo, unfortunately I can't give you much information on your guitar because it's a Chinese made reissue. The serial number indicates that it was made in 2008. Other than that I can't help you.
Enjoy.
TD


----------



## GeoKoutsaftes

Thank you, I thought so, but I wanted to confirm it. Thank you very much!


----------



## aalden812

Hello,

I just bought an old 70s Viking 1, and the serial number is 839002 and I was wondering what year exactly it may be.


----------



## Thornton Davis

aalden812 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought an old 70s Viking 1, and the serial number is 839002 and I was wondering what year exactly it may be.


Your Viking 1N was made in 1972 in production run 839 which produced 200 of them. Yours was the 2nd guitar made in that run.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## aalden812

Thornton Davis said:


> Your Viking 1N was made in 1972 in production run 839 which produced 200 of them. Yours was the 2nd guitar made in that run.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> TD


Thank you!


----------



## Turtleneck

Hi got a Hagstrom here I am looking to date. Serial: 804387
Thanks!!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Turtleneck said:


> Hi got a Hagstrom here I am looking to date. Serial: 804387
> Thanks!!


Your Hagstrom is a model H-II-N that was made in 1971. It was the 387th H-II-N made in production run 804 which produced 500 of them.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## sonicdomination

Hey Thornton, I was going through the whole thread but never found something with the production run 640. I have a Hagström 1 bass with the serial number 640961. I was told that it‘s from 1964.. Following your logic it should be number 961 of the production run in 64, is that correct? Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Thornton Davis

sonicdomination said:


> Hey Thornton, I was going through the whole thread but never found something with the production run 640. I have a Hagström 1 bass with the serial number 640961. I was told that it‘s from 1964.. Following your logic it should be number 961 of the production run in 64, is that correct? Thanks a lot for your help!


SD, you're partially correct in that the the bass was the 961st bass produced in production run 640. That particular run commenced in 1965 and concluded in 1966 producing 1300 model Kent 1-B basses. It was also the very last run the factory made of that model (Kent 1-B). Seeing your bass was made right in the middle of the run it's impossible to say with 100% accuracy if it was made in 65 or 66. Either way you now know that it wasn't made in 1964.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## sonicdomination

Thornton Davis said:


> SD, you're partially correct in that the the bass was the 961st bass produced in production run 640. That particular run commenced in 1965 and concluded in 1966 producing 1300 model Kent 1-B basses. It also the very last run the factory made of that model (Kent 1-B). Seeing your bass was made right in the middle of the run it's impossible to say with 100% accuracy if it was made in 65 or 66. Either way you now know that it wasn't made in 1964.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> TD


Thanks for the fast answer!


----------



## THRobinson

Thornton Davis said:


> Sorry to hear that the old girl is in rough shape but I can tell you that your Hagstrom is a Swede (L.P.) that was made in 1970 in production run 770. It was the 3rd guitar made in that run which produced 50 of them. This run 770 was the first production run of the Swede which they also called the L.P. for Les Paul. The name was officially changed to Swede in 1971.
> 
> TD


Hey again, was chatting with a vintage part seller for Hagstrom and got some more details... not sure how he knew this information, but, just wondered if any way to confirm it was indeed red?

Mine looks stripped for sure, and looks good, but I do like the red ones and would like to refinish it the original colour. I know originally they were finished in polyester, and I was thinking of tinting Solarez UV cured polyester, or buying Nitro in a spray can already tinted like Gibson Heritage Cherry, because it looks pretty close in colour.

_"The guitar was made in Älvdalen Sweden on the 30th of January 1970 and shipped on the 2nd of February 1970 to Arc Sound in Toronto Canada. And it was red from the factory."_

Saw a set of original pickups sell last week on Reverb for $650 + S&H... I didn't go that route.  Bought direct from the Canadian Distributor for Hagstrom... pickup rings on the Viking are the same as what the Swede used in the '70s, got some Swede pickups... $27 each bought direct... and since the knobs were a no go, I grabbed some nice metal knurled Hagstrom knobs with an "H" engraved on them. 

Neck binding mostly gone and needs replaced. Body binding separating, a bit rough... debating repair or replace on that. 

Frets are almost gone. She's been well played. Not enough to get a decent measurement... any idea what the original fret size was?


----------



## Pjetur

Hi Thornton.

I’m looking for the manufacturing date/year of a Hagström Carmencita guitar I have. The serial number is 140734. I did some research and came up with 1973 but I somehow seem to remember it being bought a few years earlier. I’d also like to have your opinion on what sort of quality this guitar is. I think it was bought as a good guitar for beginners.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Pjetur said:


> Hi Thornton.
> 
> I’m looking for the manufacturing date/year of a Hagström Carmencita guitar I have. The serial number is 140734. I did some research and came up with 1973 but I somehow seem to remember it being bought a few years earlier. I’d also like to have your opinion on what sort of quality this guitar is. I think it was bought as a good guitar for beginners.


Hi Pjetur,

All Hagstrom acoustic guitars were made by Bjarton Guitars in Stockholm. Hagstrom simply rebranded Bjarton models under their own name and model. Because Bjarton manufactured them Hagstrom did not track any of the production so I can't help you with a firm date of manufacturer like I can if the instrument was electric. If you visit the Vintage Guitar Sweden site there is some info on the Carmencita on it. Here's the link to their website. Vintage Guitars, SWEDEN - Instruments for sale. Simply search for Bjarton and then Carmencita.

TD


----------



## Pjetur

Thanks TD. I’ll check them out.


----------



## Frenchy99

Hi Thornton!

I have was appears to be a Viking 1N early 70s Serial is 828012 

Would you mind looking it up?

TIA


----------



## Thornton Davis

Hi Pierre, yes you're correct it is a Viking 1N. It was made in production run 828 which produced 200 of them in 1972. This was the 12th Viking 1N off the production line in that run.

TD


----------



## Frenchy99

Thornton Davis said:


> Hi Pierre, yes you're correct it is a Viking 1N. It was made in production run 828 which produced 200 of them in 1972.
> 
> TD


Big thanks for all the info !!!


----------



## bob28

Hi i have a futurama 11 number is 41-2032 Any idea what year this is


----------



## Thornton Davis

bob28 said:


> Hi i have a futurama 11 number is 41-2032 Any idea what year this is


Sorry I can't help you with this Bob. The Hagstrom production records do not list a production run 412. The earliest production guitar records commenced with production run 449 in 1958 and up until then Hagstrom had been making accordions, so your Futurama II is a bit of a mystery. However it's possible that the guitar left the factory without a serial number on it and Selmer their European distributor put their own serial number on it.

Enjoy the old girl.  
TD


----------



## Jwthunderchief

Greetings TD!
I just picked up a 60s-70s? Viking, serial number 695693. Any chance you could look up its production info? 
Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jwthunderchief said:


> Greetings TD!
> I just picked up a 60s-70s? Viking, serial number 695693. Any chance you could look up its production info?
> Thanks!


Jwthunderchief, your Viking was made in production run 695 which commenced in 1966 and concluded in 1967. The run produced 1000 Viking guitars with yours being the 693rd Viking to come off the line. I can't say exactly which year your Viking was made in other than to say that because it was made in the second half of the run that I'd tend to say it was made in 1967, but at least you now have some history on when it was made.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## hopelesswanderer

Hey um gotta Hagstrom Swede here serial number 938026 help me out
also is this 53 before the serial number part of it or just a useless indicator of something


----------



## Thornton Davis

hopelesswanderer said:


> Hey um gotta Hagstrom Swede here serial number 938026 help me out
> also is this 53 before the serial number part of it or just a useless indicator of something



hopelesswanderer, your Swede was made in 1975 in production run 938. That run produced 500 Swede guitars with yours being the 26th Swede to come off the line in that run.

Hagstrom started to use the prefix "53" on all of their serial numbers in 1975--76 until they ceased production in 83.

TD


----------



## jimmyjamerzzz

Hello Mr. Davis,

I bought a Hagstrom F-11 a couple years ago and assumed it was a 1965, but after reading through this thread, I don't think that's necessarily true. Can you tell me when serial number 650005 was made?

Thank you!


----------



## Thornton Davis

jimmyjamerzzz said:


> Hello Mr. Davis,
> 
> I bought a Hagstrom F-11 a couple years ago and assumed it was a 1965, but after reading through this thread, I don't think that's necessarily true. Can you tell me when serial number 650005 was made?
> 
> Thank you!


Jimmy, your Hagstrom left the factory as a model Hagstrom-1, and you are correct it was made in 1965. It was made in production run # 650 which commenced production in 1965 and concluded in 1966 with your guitar being the 5th Hagstrom-1 to come off the production line. Production run 650 produced 2,497 Hagstrom-1 guitars.

The 65 at the beginning of the serial number has nothing to do with its year of manufacture, in this case it's just coincidence. 

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## jimmyjamerzzz

Thornton Davis said:


> Jimmy, your Hagstrom left the factory as a model Hagstrom-1, and you are correct it was made in 1965. It was made in production run # 650 which commenced production in 1965 and concluded in 1966 with your guitar being the 5th Hagstrom-1 to come off the production line. Production run 650 produced 2,497 Hagstrom-1 guitars.
> 
> The 65 at the beginning of the serial number has nothing to do with its year of manufacture, in this case it's just coincidence.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> TD


Thank you, Thornton. Do your records indicate what month in 1965 they started producing this run of Hagstrom 1s?


----------



## Thornton Davis

jimmyjamerzzz said:


> Thank you, Thornton. Do your records indicate what month in 1965 they started producing this run of Hagstrom 1s?


Unfortunately they don't. 

TD


----------



## jimmyjamerzzz

Thornton Davis said:


> Unfortunately they don't.
> 
> TD


Thanks again for your help!


----------



## chauser

Hello Thornton,
I just purchased a vintage Hagstrom II, serial number 671098. Do you have a date of manufacture? Much thanks.
Chris


----------



## 91d28

Hi from Ontario!

Thanks for doing this Thornton 👍. I just purchased 'my' Hagstrom back. My 1st really guitar in 1975 was a '72 Viking IN. I sold her in the early 90's and today bought the Exact same vintage guitar Can you tell me the details of serial # 852066. TIA

Jay


----------



## chauser

91d28 said:


> Hi from Ontario!
> 
> Thanks for doing this Thornton 👍. I just purchased 'my' Hagstrom back. My 1st really guitar in 1975 was a '72 Viking IN. I sold her in the early 90's and today bought the Exact same vintage guitar Can you tell me the details of serial # 852066. TIA
> 
> Jay


Jay,
I bought a '67 Viking in 2000 and sold it a few years ago. It had the Fender style head stock. The color was pretty rare, haven't seen but a few for sale in a very mild burst over natural clear lacquer. I'm torn if I miss it or not. It hummed on stage, wish I had know about Electroharmonix Hum Debuggers back then, probably would have kept it.


----------



## Thornton Davis

chauser said:


> Hello Thornton,
> I just purchased a vintage Hagstrom II, serial number 671098. Do you have a date of manufacture? Much thanks.
> Chris


Chris your Hagstrom-II was made in production run 671 during 1966. This run produced 1000 units of H-II's. Your guitar was the 98th unit produced in that run.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

91d28 said:


> Hi from Ontario!
> 
> Thanks for doing this Thornton 👍. I just purchased 'my' Hagstrom back. My 1st really guitar in 1975 was a '72 Viking IN. I sold her in the early 90's and today bought the Exact same vintage guitar Can you tell me the details of serial # 852066. TIA
> 
> Jay


Jay, you have the basic information correct about your Viking 1N in that it was made in 1972. It was the 66th Viking 1N produced in production run 852 which produced of them.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## chauser

Thornton Davis said:


> Chris your Hagstrom-II was made in production run 671 during 1966. This run produced 1000 units of H-II's. Your guitar was the 98th unit produced in that run.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> TD


Thank you very much, that would confirm the hang tag is from this guitar. Someone wrote in pen "Purchased 1/7/67" on the warranty guarantee page. I'm considering re-painting the body in a period correct color. It had been stripped at some point and the seller said the fellow he bought it from rubbed in Tung oil. Would you know what colors were available? Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## chauser

chauser said:


> Thank you very much, that would confirm the hang tag is from this guitar. Someone wrote in pen "Purchased 1/7/67" on the warranty guarantee page. I'm considering re-painting the body in a period correct color. It had been stripped at some point and the seller said the fellow he bought it from rubbed in Tung oil. Would you know what colors were available? Thanks again,
> Chris


Just found out some more information, this Hagstrom was originally white. 

Hi Chris,
It was made on the 25th of April 1966 in Älvdalen Sweden in a batch of 1000 guitars. Should be white.
Best regards
Hagstromparts

Most I’ve seen on the used market are red. Found an article stating that the colors available were red, black, white and blue. Not sure if I should go with what I want or restore to its original color.


----------



## Dorset John

Hi, I have a blonde 12 string ref number 663803. Its a single pick-up beauty. I just had it set up and I'm thinking about selling it due to lack of work.☹

Could someone date this guitar for me?

Many thanks.

John


----------



## Jjoseph

Hello, new user. This is quite a thread! I've scanned through a lot of it hoping to get a rough idea about the swede I just purchased. Is it possible to have this number dated? 53 913401. I would guess 74-76 based on others numbers but I could be way off. Thank you in advance


----------



## Thornton Davis

Dorset John said:


> Hi, I have a blonde 12 string ref number 663803. Its a single pick-up beauty. I just had it set up and I'm thinking about selling it due to lack of work.☹
> 
> Could someone date this guitar for me?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> John


John your Hagstrom-12 was made in 1966 in production run 663. That run produced 960 units of Hagstrom-12 string guitars with yours being the 803rd to come off the line.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jjoseph said:


> Hello, new user. This is quite a thread! I've scanned through a lot of it hoping to get a rough idea about the swede I just purchased. Is it possible to have this number dated? 53 913401. I would guess 74-76 based on others numbers but I could be way off. Thank you in advance


Jjoseph,

Your Swede was made in production run 913 which produced 500 Swede guitars. This run commenced in 1974 and finished in 1975. Your guitar was the 401st Swede to be produced in that run. It's impossible to say for sure but seeing it was the 401st Swede made in a run of 500, it was made during 1975.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## Mac

Wow. I can't believe how long this thread has been active. This is great. Thanks. This is my Vikings SN. Appreciate the help. M07070136.


----------



## Jjoseph

Thornton Davis said:


> Jjoseph,
> 
> Your Swede was made in production run 913 which produced 500 Swede guitars. This run commenced in 1974 and finished in 1975. Your guitar was the 401st Swede to be produced in that run. It's impossible to say for sure but seeing it was the 401st Swede made in a run of 500, it was made during 1975.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> TD


Thank you for that info! Cheers!!


----------



## Mac

TD. Thank you very much.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Mac said:


> Wow. I can't believe how long this thread has been active. This is great. Thanks. This is my Vikings SN. Appreciate the help. M07070136.


Mac, your Viking is a recent reissue that was made in China. The first two digits of the serial number indicate that it was made in 2007. I can’t tell you any more than that.

TD


----------



## Twon

Thornton Davis said:


> Mac, your Viking is a recent reissue that was made in China. The first two digits of the serial number indicate that it was made in 2007. I can’t tell you any more than that.
> 
> TD
> I have an old guitar that I think is a Hagstrom. The serial number is 675872. Thoughts?


----------



## Pierrotac

Hello guys,
I've got a Lespaul with M0608023 Serial number. Any chance you can tell me its age ? Thanks  !


----------



## Thornton Davis

Pierrotac said:


> Hello guys,
> I've got a Lespaul with M0608023 Serial number. Any chance you can tell me its age ? Thanks  !


Your Hagstrom is a Chinese made reissue. There's no production information available on them other to say that the first two digits of the serial number represent the year of manufacture which would make yours as having been made in 2006.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## newtownjoe

Greetings;

Anything you can tell me about my mid 1960's Hagstrom I? It's blue.

Serial number is #620881

Thanks in Advance - Joe


----------



## Thornton Davis

newtownjoe said:


> Greetings;
> 
> Anything you can tell me about my mid 1960's Hagstrom I? It's blue.
> 
> Serial number is #620881
> 
> Thanks in Advance - Joe


Your Hagstrom left the factory as a Kent-1. It was made in production run number 620 which commenced in 1964 and finished in 1965 producing a total of 1000 Kent-1 guitars. Yours was the 881st guitar made in that run. It was made in 1965.

TD


----------



## newtownjoe

Thornton;

Thanks so much for the quick response. Pictures below. Note the "Hagstrom I" on the headstock. It also has the cool crown sticker on the back.

A few years back I dropped it off with a "luthier" who lost the bridge and volume knob - but he did clean up the switches and volume pots


----------



## GuitarLover92

Hi there. Recently purchased a Hagstrom Swede Bass with Serial number 815029. Am I right in thinking this was made in 1970-1971?


----------



## GuitarLover92

GuitarLover92 said:


> Hi there. Recently purchased a Hagstrom Swede Bass with Serial number 815029. Am I right in thinking this was made in 1970-1971?


Here is a photo


----------



## GuitarLover92

GuitarLover92 said:


> Here is a photo
> View attachment 348149


While I am at it actually, I also have a very cool Hagstrom "Jimmy". It's serial number is 110258. Anything to be said about it? Not many resources to be found online. Photo attached, Regards


----------



## Thornton Davis

GuitarLover92 said:


> Here is a photo
> View attachment 348149





GuitarLover92 said:


> While I am at it actually, I also have a very cool Hagstrom "Jimmy". It's serial number is 110258. Anything to be said about it? Not many resources to be found online. Photo attached, Regards
> 
> View attachment 348150


Lets see now, your Swede bass was made in production run 815 which produced 250 Swede basses. Yours was the 29th bass made in the run which commenced in 1971 and finished in 1972. Your bass was made in 71. BTW, very nice Cherry Swede bass!

As for your acoustic, it’s not a Hagstrom Jimmy. the Jimmy was a jazz guitar with a thin semi acoustic body, lower bout cut away body with a pickup mounted in the sound hole.

All Swedish made Hagstrom labeled acoustic guitars were made by Bjarton in Stockholm. If you click on the link to Vintage Guitars in one of my posts above you will be taken to the Bjarton page were you can see photos and descriptions of most of the models they made that were marketed as Hagstrom and Bjarton. You should be able to identify your guitar model there. There’s also serial number Information posted to reference.

TD


----------



## GuitarLover92

Thornton Davis said:


> Lets see now, your Swede bass was made in production run 815 which produced 250 Swede basses. Yours was the 29th bass made in the run which commenced in 1971 and finished in 1972. Your bass was made in 71. BTW, very nice Cherry Swede bass!
> 
> As for your acoustic, it’s not a Hagstrom Jimmy. the Jimmy was a jazz guitar with a thin semi acoustic body, lower bout cut away body with a pickup mounted in the sound hole.
> 
> All Swedish made Hagstrom labeled acoustic guitars were made by Bjarton in Stockholm. If you click on the link to Vintage Guitars in one of my posts above you will be taken to the Bjarton page were you can see photos and descriptions of most of the models they made that were marketed as Hagstrom and Bjarton. You should be able to identify your guitar model there. There’s also serial number Information posted to reference.
> 
> TD


Thanks for the quick reply Thornton.

Interestingly enough, here is the label on the interior which says Jimmy on it. Likewise though -- I have only been able to spot the Jazz archtop named jimmy to which you referenced. 

Regards


----------



## Thornton Davis

GuitarLover92 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Thornton.
> 
> Interestingly enough, here is the label on the interior which says Jimmy on it. Likewise though -- I have only been able to spot the Jazz archtop named jimmy to which you referenced.
> 
> Regards
> View attachment 348192


Note on the upper right corner of the label, "Bjarnum" (Bjarton) who made the instrument for Hagstrom. The label clearly says "Jimmy" but it's not the Jazz version of the Jimmy that was designed by James D'Aquisto in 1969 and produced by Hagstrom until 76. It's Bjarton's acoustic version that they marketed as the Jimmy here's a link to read: Vintage Guitars, SWEDEN - Bjärton Jimmy information. Bjarton introduced this model in 1965 and produced it until 1972. The serial number dates it to 1970. Mystery solved.

TD


----------



## sirbeardicus

Hi Thornton, you helped me find production info on a couple Hagstrom Swedes a couple years ago. I managed a grab another Swede, would you be able to tell me about 53 932366?


----------



## Thornton Davis

sirbeardicus said:


> Hi Thornton, you helped me find production info on a couple Hagstrom Swedes a couple years ago. I managed a grab another Swede, would you be able to tell me about 53 932366?


Sure, your Swede guitar was made in 1975 in production run 932 which produced 500 of them. Yours was the 366th Swede to be produced in that run.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## sirbeardicus

Thornton Davis said:


> Sure, your Swede guitar was made in 1975 in production run 932 which produced 500 of them. Yours was the 366th Swede to be produced in that run.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> TD


That is awesome. Thank you so much!


----------



## Ubaldo

hola tengo un bajo serial 790-270 podrian darme ayuda de que año es


----------



## Thornton Davis

Ubaldo said:


> hola tengo un bajo serial 790-270 podrian darme ayuda de que año es


H-II-BN, made in 1971. Number 270 out of 400.

TD


----------



## Roddy33

Hi Thornton - Can you help me find production date of my Hagstrom Viking, serial # 871194? 

Also, in all the photos I've seen of Vikings, there has only been one pickup switch. Mine has two switches...I'm guessing this was added at a later date, and not original, but the switches look exactly the same. Anyone know?

Thanks!
Roddy


----------



## Roddy33

Roddy33 said:


> Hi Thornton - Can you help me find production date of my Hagstrom Viking, serial # 871194?
> 
> Also, in all the photos I've seen of Vikings, there has only been one pickup switch. Mine has two switches...I'm guessing this was added at a later date, and not original, but the switches look exactly the same. Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks!
> Roddy


UPDATE: I guess the two-switch model is the 70s MK II, but would still like to know production info. Thanks!


----------



## Modelapunk

Wow, this is a great thread!

Hello Thornton, I would like to identify my 1960's Hagstrom-1 Serial # 639887 it's the light blue color.

Can't wait to find out the history of it!
I had the guitar set up, and electronics gone through, and it plays great! I love it! The necks on these guitars are so nice! Thanks in advance!
-Steve


----------



## Thornton Davis

Roddy33 said:


> UPDATE: I guess the two-switch model is the 70s MK II, but would still like to know production info. Thanks!


You are correct Roddy, the second toggle switch is on the 2nd generation of the Viking which is called Viking 1N. It's the version with the humbuckers. The two toggle switches are the pickup selector, and the "tone control" which is a phase control either series or parallel.

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Modelapunk said:


> Wow, this is a great thread!
> 
> Hello Thornton, I would like to identify my 1960's Hagstrom-1 Serial # 639887 it's the light blue color.
> 
> Can't wait to find out the history of it!
> I had the guitar set up, and electronics gone through, and it plays great! I love it! The necks on these guitars are so nice! Thanks in advance!
> -Steve


Well Steve lets see what the old production records say about your Hagstrom. The production records show your guitar as being a Kent 1 which was made in production run 639. That run produced 3202 Kent 1 guitars with yours being the 887th made in that run. The run started in 1965 and finished in 1966. My records don't show the month each run started or concluded so I can't be exact but seeing that it was the 887th Kent 1 made in the run it's safe to assume that it was made in the 1965 portion of the run.

TD


----------



## Modelapunk

Thornton Davis said:


> Well Steve lets see what the old production records say about your Hagstrom. The production records show your guitar as being a Kent 1 which was made in production run 639. That run produced 3202 Kent 1 guitars with yours being the 887th made in that run. The run started in 1965 and finished in 1966. My records don't show the month each run started or concluded so I can't be exact but seeing that it was the 887th Kent 1 made in the run it's safe to assume that it was made in the 1965 portion of the run.
> 
> TD


 Wow that's great information! Thanks so much Thornton!


----------



## Roddy33

Thornton Davis said:


> You are correct Roddy, the second toggle switch is on the 2nd generation of the Viking which is called Viking 1N. It's the version with the humbuckers. The two toggle switches are the pickup selector, and the "tone control" which is a phase control either series or parallel.
> 
> TD


Thanks, Thornton! Can you tell the year of production from the serial number I provided? Appreciate it!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Roddy33 said:


> Thanks, Thornton! Can you tell the year of production from the serial number I provided? Appreciate it!


Sure Roddy. Serial number 871194 is as you've indicated a Viking 1N. It was made in 1973 in production run 871 which produced 252 Viking 1N guitars. Yours was the 194th to be produced in that run.

TD


----------



## THRobinson

THRobinson said:


> Hey again, was chatting with a vintage part seller for Hagstrom and got some more details... not sure how he knew this information, but, just wondered if any way to confirm it was indeed red?
> 
> Mine looks stripped for sure, and looks good, but I do like the red ones and would like to refinish it the original colour. I know originally they were finished in polyester, and I was thinking of tinting Solarez UV cured polyester, or buying Nitro in a spray can already tinted like Gibson Heritage Cherry, because it looks pretty close in colour.
> 
> _"The guitar was made in Älvdalen Sweden on the 30th of January 1970 and shipped on the 2nd of February 1970 to Arc Sound in Toronto Canada. And it was red from the factory."_
> 
> Saw a set of original pickups sell last week on Reverb for $650 + S&H... I didn't go that route.  Bought direct from the Canadian Distributor for Hagstrom... pickup rings on the Viking are the same as what the Swede used in the '70s, got some Swede pickups... $27 each bought direct... and since the knobs were a no go, I grabbed some nice metal knurled Hagstrom knobs with an "H" engraved on them.
> 
> Neck binding mostly gone and needs replaced. Body binding separating, a bit rough... debating repair or replace on that.
> 
> Frets are almost gone. She's been well played. Not enough to get a decent measurement... any idea what the original fret size was?


Didn't see a response to this, hoping it was simply missed... catching up on projects and getting near time to tackle this one. If the original was red I'd make it red again, probably cherry nitro. Unless it was a solid colour red? not sure.


----------



## Thornton Davis

THRobinson said:


> Didn't see a response to this, hoping it was simply missed... catching up on projects and getting near time to tackle this one. If the original was red I'd make it red again, probably cherry nitro. Unless it was a solid colour red? not sure.


Sorry I'm unable to help you with this. My production records don't include the colour of each instrument. 

TD


----------



## THRobinson

Thornton Davis said:


> Sorry I'm unable to help you with this. My production records don't include the colour of each instrument.
> 
> TD


Bummer, but thanks for the reply... I'm really on the fence about restoring this as accurately as possible vs close vs just fix it up. The natural wood finish looks good and I know originally it was polyester on these guitars, but now that Ontario has 2 vendors for nitro, I'm thinking of using the Gibson Heritage Cherry Red from Oxford or Great Lakes.


----------



## AINSLEY

Hi! i have a guitar with the number m11081430 on it could you tell me what this means?


----------



## Thornton Davis

AINSLEY said:


> Hi! i have a guitar with the number m11081430 on it could you tell me what this means?


Your Hagstrom guitar is a Chinese reissue made in August of 2011. I can't tell you anymore than that.

TD


----------



## Cmerr

Have a bj-12 w serial 54170263....could you please date it for me? Thanks so much....


----------



## Thornton Davis

Cmerr said:


> Have a bj-12 w serial 54170263....could you please date it for me? Thanks so much....


Cmerr, your BJ-12 was made in 1977. All Hagstrom labeled acoustic guitars were manufactured by Bjarton of Sweden and not by Hagstrom themselves.

TD


----------



## alipoly

Hello! I have a 'Hagstrom I' electric guitar and would love to know what year it's from. The serial number is "543352".

Look forward to hearing from anyone with any info!


----------



## Thornton Davis

alipoly said:


> Hello! I have a 'Hagstrom I' electric guitar and would love to know what year it's from. The serial number is "543352".
> 
> Look forward to hearing from anyone with any info!


Reply was posted on the Vintage Guitars and Basses website.

TD


----------



## Chucky777

Hi was wondering if you could help with a left handed Bass serial number 53 929008, for the year of the batch, thanks so much, so appreciated.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Chucky777 said:


> Hi was wondering if you could help with a left handed Bass serial number 53 929008, for the year of the batch, thanks so much, so appreciated.


Sure, your Hagstrom is a model H-II-B-NV that was made in batch number 929 which only produced 10 of them with yours being the 8th one made in that run. Yours was made in 1975.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## Chucky777

Thornton Davis said:


> Sure, your Hagstrom is a model H-II-B-NV that was made in batch number 929 which only produced 10 of them with yours being the 8th one made in that run. Yours was made in 1975.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> TD


That's great, thanks so much, your a champion.


----------



## mkwolfe

Hello I just bought a Hagstrom, I think its a Viking but not sure. #M08010177 Can you tell me anything about it?


----------



## Thornton Davis

mkwolfe said:


> Hello I just bought a Hagstrom, I think its a Viking but not sure. #M08010177 Can you tell me anything about it?
> View attachment 362750


I can tell you that it's a Chinese made reissue that according to its serial number was made in October of 2008 and appears to have been the 177th instrument made that month. Other than that sorry.

TD


----------



## dkkinney

Hi, I have been reading this thread for some time with great interest and I have a few questions about the production runs mentioned so far:

You mentioned that run 449 was the earliest production run in 1958. What model was produced and what was the total for the run?
Are the terms Viking and Viking-1 interchangeable or do they represent different models?
Are the terms H-II and Hagstrom-II interchangeable or do they represent different models?
Thanks for all of your great work and informative responses. 

dk


----------



## Thornton Davis

dkkinney said:


> Hi, I have been reading this thread for some time with great interest and I have a few questions about the production runs mentioned so far:
> 
> You mentioned that run 449 was the earliest production run in 1958. What model was produced and what was the total for the run?
> Are the terms Viking and Viking-1 interchangeable or do they represent different models?
> Are the terms H-II and Hagstrom-II interchangeable or do they represent different models?
> Thanks for all of your great work and informative responses.
> 
> dk



Production batch 449 commenced in 1958 and concluded in 1959 producing 197 Hagstrom DeLuxe guitars. The DeLuxe is the model with the sparkle finish and Maple neck, push button tone controls located on the upper bout of the guitar and single cutaway body (Les Paul style). It has 4 pickups paired in two's at the neck and at the bridge.
There are 4 versions of the Viking guitar. The standard Viking that we all know and love with 6 inline tuners on the headstock. The Viking and Viking-1 are interchangeable. Viking-II which is the "deluxe" version of the Viking-1 with gold plated hardware, MOP neck inlays bound neck and headstock. Viking-1N, 3+3 headstock and humbucker pickups. Final version is the rare Viking-12 which of course is a 12 string version of the Viking-1.
The terms H-II and Hagstrom-II are generally interchangeable with H-II being the short form. They are not the same model as the H-II-N which is the factories version of Gibson's SG.

Hope this answers the questions to your satisfaction.

TD


----------



## dkkinney

Thornton Davis said:


> Production batch 449 commenced in 1958 and concluded in 1959 producing 197 Hagstrom DeLuxe guitars. The DeLuxe is the model with the sparkle finish and Maple neck, push button tone controls located on the upper bout of the guitar and single cutaway body (Les Paul style). It has 4 pickups paired in two's at the neck and at the bridge.
> There are 4 versions of the Viking guitar. The standard Viking that we all know and love with 6 inline tuners on the headstock. The Viking and Viking-1 are interchangeable. Viking-II which is the "deluxe" version of the Viking-1 with gold plated hardware, MOP neck inlays bound neck and headstock. Viking-1N, 3+3 headstock and humbucker pickups. Final version is the rare Viking-12 which of course is a 12 string version of the Viking-1.
> The terms H-II and Hagstrom-II are generally interchangeable with H-II being the short form. They are not the same model as the H-II-N which is the factories version of Gibson's SG.
> 
> Hope this answers the questions to your satisfaction.
> 
> TD
> 
> Thank you so much, great information and quick as well. I very much appreciate this thread. dk


----------



## AtomSobad

I have a Hagstrom Espana 00543 'made in italy'. i can't find any info on this guitar. any insight appreicated!


----------



## Jaybee

Good morning! I recently acquired this H1B. It was cheap and the plastic bolt-on face was slathered in latex house paint. Can you let me know about the serial number? 6401136. Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jaybee said:


> Good morning! I recently acquired this H1B. It was cheap and the plastic bolt-on face was slathered in latex house paint. Can you let me know about the serial number? 6401136. Thanks!
> View attachment 366106
> View attachment 366107
> View attachment 366108


Your Hagstrom 1B is listed as being a Kent 1B in the production records even though it has the Hagstrom 1B logo on the headstock. It was made in production batch 640 which produced 1300 of them in 1965-66. This bass was the 1,136th bass made in that batch making it as being made in 1966.

TD


----------



## Jaybee

Thanks so much TD! From what I've seen recently the Kent 1B and the Hagstrom 1B (also the Futurama) in this age range can be close to identical. Is that your experience? Do they all have the plastic face? I appreciate any help you can give me. The internet is a wasteland when it comes to old Hagstroms.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Peej said:


> Thanks, TD. Got another question: I've been playing Hags ever since I picked up my first in 1968 (yeah, I'm old) and something that puzzles me is the model designation, which is or is not on the headstock.
> 
> For example (we're talking only basses here), I once had an older Kent-style Hagstrom I which was probably about 1964, and it had "Hagstrom I" on the headstock. I used to play a Hagstrom II (same in appearance as my current model) that a friend bought new in '68, it had "Hagstrom II" on the headstock.
> 
> The one you just dated for me, 1969, has no model designation, just "Hagstrom" on the headstock. I've seen several of this style that the owners claimed were 1968 or newer, some have "Hagstrom" and some have "Hagstrom II".
> 
> Is there any rhyme or reason to this?
> 
> Thanks -
> PJ


Peej, I bought my first Hagstrom 1B in 1968 (it was used and red vinyl) so I'm probably in the same age bracket as you. Regarding your question there's inconsistency in the headstock logo designations during 63-66 on some of the instruments the factory produced. Seems that they often used what components like logos they had available at the time. 

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jaybee said:


> Thanks so much TD! From what I've seen recently the Kent 1B and the Hagstrom 1B (also the Futurama) in this age range can be close to identical. Is that your experience? Do they all have the plastic face? I appreciate any help you can give me. The internet is a wasteland when it comes to old Hagstroms.


Jeebee, I've read that Karl-Eric Hagstrom has said that the reason they gave the model designation to the Kent guitar and bass line was because in 1963 when they were designed the factory decided to use something new, acrylic moulded fronts with the pickups embedded in them but they didn't know if the acrylic would hold up or crack with heavy use. The company didn't want their name tarnished if the acrylic did crack so they were designated as Kents. Within a couple of years it became apparent that the acrylic didn't crack so they changed the model designation to Hagstrom-1 and Hagstrom-1B.

TD


----------



## Jaybee

Thornton Davis said:


> Jeebee, I've read that Karl-Eric Hagstrom has said that the reason they gave the model designation to the Kent guitar and bass line was because in 1963 when they were designed the factory decided to use something new, acrylic moulded fronts with the pickups embedded in them but they didn't know if the acrylic would hold up or crack with heavy use. The company didn't want their name tarnished if the acrylic did crack so they were designated as Kents. Within a couple of years it became apparent that the acrylic didn't crack so they changed the model designation to Hagstrom-1 and Hagstrom-1B.
> 
> TD


Again, many thanks. I've been looking for information for months. You're the only person (including the talkbass Hagstrom Club) that has even known there ever was an acrylic front.


----------



## Radtel

In (I think) 1967 I really wanted a 12-string electric. A local guitar shop had a white Hagstrom that someone had traded in. It was more than I could afford ($150) but I still have it. After a long career of playing it regularly, it still is my favourite guitar.

It is in great condition and a real joy to play. I recently had new frets and one switch replaced. Other then that (& the strings), it still is totally original.

The serial # is 663739. Could you please find any other information on it?

Thanks
PS here are 2 pictures one from 1972 the other more recent.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Radtel said:


> In (I think) 1967 I really wanted a 12-string electric. A local guitar shop had a white Hagstrom that someone had traded in. It was more than I could afford ($150) but I still have it. After a long career of playing it regularly, it still is my favourite guitar.
> 
> It is in great condition and a real joy to play. I recently had new frets and one switch replaced. Other then that (& the strings), it still is totally original.
> 
> The serial # is 663739. Could you please find any other information on it?
> 
> Thanks
> PS here are 2 pictures one from 1972 the other more recent.


I love the tone of a Hagstrom-12 and the looks of one finished in White . Your H-12 was made in 1966 in production batch 663 which produced 960 of them. Yours was the 739th Hagstrom-12 to be produced in that run.

Keep on rockin it!

TD


----------



## Radtel

Thornton Davis said:


> I love the tone of a Hagstrom-12 and the looks of one finished in White . Your H-12 was made in 1966 in production batch 663 which produced 960 of them. Yours was the 739th Hagstrom-12 to be produced in that run.
> 
> Keep on rockin it!
> 
> TD


Thanks for the info. It all makes sense. 

It is one of the easiest 12 strings to play. Not just that but the sound is fantastic, no matter what type of music I play (this has changed a lot in 53 years).


----------



## dkkinney

TD,

Thanks for all the great information here. Since reading this I have been shopping for a Hagstrom that is serviceable. I found two for sale but the prices seem high as both need work.Prices for these seem to be up generally. I guess they are getting more scarcer (sic).

I assume from other posts these are mid 1960's but wondered what specific information you had on dates and production runs.

One is a Hagstrom III Serial number 656168 tobacco style burst

The other is a Hagstrom II serial number 618240 solid light blue

Again, Thanks for the assist. 

dk


----------



## Thornton Davis

dkkinney said:


> TD,
> 
> Thanks for all the great information here. Since reading this I have been shopping for a Hagstrom that is serviceable. I found two for sale but the prices seem high as both need work.Prices for these seem to be up generally. I guess they are getting more scarcer (sic).
> 
> I assume from other posts these are mid 1960's but wondered what specific information you had on dates and production runs.
> 
> One is a Hagstrom III Serial number 656168 tobacco style burst
> 
> The other is a Hagstrom II serial number 618240 solid light blue
> 
> Again, Thanks for the assist.
> 
> dk



dk, I've noticed that the prices of all vintage instruments have skyrocketed. As much as I would love to have a few of my very special Hagstrom's back I just can't justify the expense especially now. That's because in early January I lost my hearing which has left me unable to hear or play music. I haven't touched any of my basses in months it's to painful.

Here's the info on the two Hagstrom's that you're inquiring about.

618240 = 1964, # 240 in a batch of 1,000

656168 = 1965, # 168 in a batch of 1,000

TD


----------



## dkkinney

Thornton Davis said:


> dk, I've noticed that the prices of all vintage instruments have skyrocketed. As much as I would love to have a few of my very special Hagstrom's back I just can't justify the expense especially now. That's because in early January I lost my hearing which has left me unable to hear or play music. I haven't touched any of my basses in months it's to painful.
> 
> Here's the info on the two Hagstrom's that you're inquiring about.
> 
> 618240 = 1964, # 240 in a batch of 1,000
> 
> 656168 = 1965, # 168 in a batch of 1,000
> 
> TD


I am so sorry that happened to you. I have trouble imagining the level of frustration you must be going though. I do appreciate your efforts here to assist members with their search for a information about their Hagstroms and the interesting context you provide on the production. I think the H3 is going for over $400 with a broken tremolo (at least missing parts). Still waiting for a price on the H2. 

dk


----------



## Jay Ess

Thank you so much for all this great information. I purchased my black Hagstrom II about 50 years ago. I purchased it new somewhere between 1969 and 1971? I was hoping you might be able to let me know what year it was manufactured. Serial number is 708076. Many thanks in advance. Jay


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jay Ess said:


> Thank you so much for all this great information. I purchased my black Hagstrom II about 50 years ago. I purchased it new somewhere between 1969 and 1971? I was hoping you might be able to let me know what year it was manufactured. Serial number is 708076. Many thanks in advance. Jay
> 
> View attachment 367247


Hi Jay, Your inquiry is an interesting one because production run 708 is not included in any of my reference docs, somehow it was missed. A few years ago I made some notes stating that 708 was a run of Hagstrom-II guitars that were produced between 1967-68. I can't tell you how many were produced in that run but can tell you that yours was the 76th Hagstrom-II made in that run. Based on it's low serial number I'd say that it was made during the 1967 portion of the production run.

TD


----------



## Jay Ess

Thornton Davis said:


> Hi Jay, Your inquiry is an interesting one because production run 708 is not included in any of my reference docs, somehow it was missed. A few years ago I made some notes stating that 708 was a run of Hagstrom-II guitars that were produced between 1967-68. I can't tell you how many were produced in that run but can tell you that yours was the 76th Hagstrom-II made in that run. Based on it's low serial number I'd say that it was made during the 1967 portion of the production run.
> 
> TD


Thank you very much for the info. The guitar has been in a case when not played, and with the exception of a small chip in the clear coat on the neck, it is perfect. Well maybe a 9 3/4 out of 10... After I posted this I realized that I had probably purchased it in 1967 which means 53 years of ownership. Still have the original strap which was used for just a few months. When I play this guitar, I play it through my Kustom amp (circa 1967-68) my original Vox Wah-Wah pedal and Gracin's Fuzz Box (also circa 1967-68). The sound of the late 60's! Again many thanks.

P.S. I forgot to mention that this was a very popular guitar on Long Island, New York during
the late 1960's and early 1970's. There was a small family owned music store in Seaford, NY
from which most of the Hagstroms were purchased. They were very tolerant and kind to us "little kids".

By the way, love the "Moon Eyes" avatar...


----------



## MikeSwede

Jay Ess said:


> Thank you very much for the info. The guitar has been in a case when not played, and with the exception of a small chip in the clear coat on the neck, it is perfect. Well maybe a 9 3/4 out of 10... After I posted this I realized that I had probably purchased it in 1967 which means 53 years of ownership. Still have the original strap which was used for just a few months. When I play this guitar, I play it through my Kustom amp (circa 1967-68) my original Vox Wah-Wah pedal and Gracin's Fuzz Box (also circa 1967-68). The sound of the late 60's! Again many thanks.
> 
> P.S. I forgot to mention that this was a very popular guitar on Long Island, New York during
> the late 1960's and early 1970's. There was a small family owned music store in Seaford, NY
> from which most of the Hagstroms were purchased. They were very tolerant and kind to us "little kids".
> 
> By the way, love the "Moon Eyes" avatar...


Hi Thornton,
Would you be able to find a production date for my Swede? Its serial number is 53 913167. Thank you!
Mike


----------



## Thornton Davis

MikeSwede said:


> Hi Thornton,
> Would you be able to find a production date for my Swede? Its serial number is 53 913167. Thank you!
> Mike


Hey there Mike, your Swede was made in 1974 in production run 913. That run produced 500 Swede guitars with yours being the 167th to be made in the run. This run started in 1974 and finished in 1975.

TD


----------



## MikeSwede

Thornton Davis said:


> Hey there Mike, your Swede was made in 1974 in production run 913. That run produced 500 Swede guitars with yours being the 167th to be made in the run. This run started in 1974 and finished in 1975.
> 
> TD


Thanks so much Thornton!


----------



## James Johnson

Hello Mr. Davis,

First let me say that I am sorry to learn of you hearing loss. It makes my heart ache to consider how that must be affecting all the aspects of your life, especially in regards to music.

Secondly, thank you for being so available to folks like myself looking for information on their old Hagstrom guitars and bass's. I have two bass guitars I need to know when they were manufactured if you don't mind? And a quick question regarding the batch number and the number of guitars produced within a given batch. Does a batch refer to only one model or type, or would there be a mix of models with one batch?

My bass guitars are numbered 647541 and 716009.

Thank you in advance your help. 

Best Regards,

Jim Johnson


----------



## Darfielder

Can you get me info on 839142, Viking? TIA


----------



## Thornton Davis

Darfielder said:


> Can you get me info on 839142, Viking? TIA


Sure, your Viking 1N was made in 1972 in production run 839. That particular run produced 200 Viking 1N guitars, yours was the 142nd to come off the production line.

TD


----------



## beardsicles

Any idea about 851 092? Picked it up today for $150 (US), all pickups have been ripped out (and part of the bridge pickup mounting area chiseled out), tuners replaced with Grovers, dinged up, hardware's pretty rusted. So I've got my work cut out for me. But I strung it up and it plays beautifully, which is just incredible! I'm really excited.


----------



## James Johnson

Hello Thornton,

What information would you have on bass's numbered 647541 and 716009?


----------



## Thornton Davis

James Johnson said:


> Hello Thornton,
> 
> What information would you have on bass's numbered 647541 and 716009?


Hi James,

Well, 647541 is a Concord that was made in production run 647. That run produced 999 Concord basses with this one being the 541st to come off the production line. The run started in 1965 and concluded in 1967. I suspect that it was made in 1966.

716006 is also a Concord bass. It was made in production run 716 which produced 750 Concord basses between 1967 and 1971. This bass was made in 1967 and was the 9th Concord produced in that run.

TD


----------



## James Johnson

Thank you very much sir!


----------



## Nickypoo

So glad I stumbled on this forum! Trying to date my Hagstrom Super Swede. Serial # is 53 076225.
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Your Super Swede was made in production run 076. That run produced 250 Super Swedes with yours being the 225th made in that run which started in 1980 and finished in 1981. Your Super Swede was made in 1981.

TD


----------



## Nickypoo

Thornton Davis said:


> Your Hagstrom is a Super Swede made in production run 076. That run produced 250 Super Swedes with yours being the 225th made in that run which started in 1980 and finished in 1981. Your Super Swede was made in 1981.
> 
> TD


Thanks so much for the info! Thought it was maybe mid 70’s but 81 is my birth year so that’s very cool. Thanks again!!


----------



## James Johnson

Hello again Thornton,

Another quick regarding Concord bass batches. Were C1 (standard) and C2 (deluxe) models produced in the same batch over the courase of the run?


----------



## Thornton Davis

James Johnson said:


> Hello again Thornton,
> 
> Another quick regarding Concord bass batches. Were C1 (standard) and C2 (deluxe) models produced in the same batch over the courase of the run?


Hi James, to answer your question no they weren't. There were 3 runs (647-696-716) of the standard Concord between 1965 to 1971 which produced a total of 2,749 basses and there were 2 runs of the Deluxe (718-733) that took place in 1967-68 that produced a total of 515 basses. There could be a few more that were produced as prototype models but they wouldn't account for more than a dozen or two at most. All prototype Hagstrom guitars and basses were given the serial batch number 500. So if you happen upon one bearing the serial number 500xxx you know it's a prototype.

TD


----------



## James Johnson

Great information!! I really appreciate your sharing, and I am certain the rest of the Hagstrom fans do as well.

James


----------



## Cedarburger

Hello all, new here. Looking for info on an F301. I believe serial is: M06032062









Thank you in advance.


----------



## greco

Cedarburger said:


> Hello all, new here. Looking for info on an F301. I believe serial is: M06032062
> View attachment 372802
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Welcome to the GC Forum.
That might help you to get an answer...
@Thornton Davis


----------



## Cedarburger

greco said:


> Welcome to the GC Forum.
> That might help you to get an answer...
> @Thornton Davis


Thank you!


----------



## Thornton Davis

PM responded to.

TD


----------



## beardsicles

beardsicles said:


> Any idea about 851 092? Picked it up today for $150 (US), all pickups have been ripped out (and part of the bridge pickup mounting area chiseled out), tuners replaced with Grovers, dinged up, hardware's pretty rusted. So I've got my work cut out for me. But I strung it up and it plays beautifully, which is just incredible! I'm really excited.


Hey @Thornton Davis, sorry to bug you but any idea about serial # 851 092? Thank you!


----------



## Thornton Davis

beardsicles said:


> Hey @Thornton Davis, sorry to bug you but any idea about serial # 851 092? Thank you!


Sure, this is a Swede guitar that was made in production batch 851 which started in 1972 and concluded in 1973. This particular run produced 200 Swede guitars with this one being the 92nd to be made in the run. Impossible to say for sure but seeing it was the 92nd guitar to come off the line in the run it was probably made in 1972.

TD


----------



## beardsicles

Thornton Davis said:


> Sure, this is a Swede guitar that was made in production batch 851 which started in 1972 and concluded in 1973. This particular run produced 200 Swede guitars with this one being the 92nd to be made in the run. Impossible to say for sure but seeing it was the 92nd guitar to come off the line in the run it was probably made in 1972.
> 
> TD


Amazing, thank you!


----------



## Mtosser

Hey, Thornton!

I've got the opportunity to bid on a Hagstrom in an upcoming estate auction, and while there's no good picture the auctioneer did post the following SN:

690645

Reading through your earlier responses, I know it's #645 of it's run, but I was hoping you might have the time to shed some more light on this particular instrument. 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Mtosser said:


> Hey, Thornton!
> 
> I've got the opportunity to bid on a Hagstrom in an upcoming estate auction, and while there's no good picture the auctioneer did post the following SN:
> 
> 690645
> 
> Reading through your earlier responses, I know it's #645 of it's run, but I was hoping you might have the time to shed some more light on this particular instrument.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


You're correct in that this bass was the 645th made in the production run. That production run 690 which produced 1,162 Hagstrom IB basses between 1966-67. Because the bass was made right in the middle of the run it's impossible to say for sure if it was made in 66 or 67. Either way, you now have more information than you did before. Good luck.

TD


----------



## dkkinney

Is this a Hagstrom Guitar?

It kinda has the look. If so what model? Any other insights? I'll try and get more information. 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Thornton Davis

dkkinney said:


> Is this a Hagstrom Guitar?
> 
> It kinda has the look. If so what model? Any other insights? I'll try and get more information.
> Thanks, Dave
> 
> View attachment 374767


Dave,

Unfortunately no it's not a Hagstrom. But it's definitely a 60's or early 70's Japanese made Teisco or Guyatone.

TD


----------



## dkkinney

Thornton Davis said:


> Dave,
> 
> Unfortunately no it's not a Hagstrom. But it's definitely a 60's or early 70's Japanese made Teisco or Guyatone.
> 
> TD


Many Thanks!


----------



## Gary Osborn

Hello everyone. I have a violin-d'amore, with a Hagstrom label inside, serial AA352. It is carved, inlaid, and stenciled, 10 strings. Did Hagstrom really make folk instruments like this? Is it rare or valuable? Thank you everyone.
-Ozzy


----------



## Thornton Davis

Gary Osborn said:


> Hello everyone. I have a violin-d'amore, with a Hagstrom label inside, serial AA352. It is carved, inlaid, and stenciled, 10 strings. Did Hagstrom really make folk instruments like this? Is it rare or valuable? Thank you everyone.
> -Ozzy


Gary, Hagstrom didn't make any acoustic instruments themselves. They were OEM'd out to other instrument manufacturing companies to produce like Bjarton of Sweden who made all of the Hagstrom labeled acoustic guitars and many of their cello-bass instruments.

Check out the Vintage Guitars of Sweden website where there's serial number info and catalog photos of the Hagstrom labeled acoustic instruments including cellos and double basses.

TD


----------



## Gwaggy

Hi there,

I have a 70s era Hagstrom Swede with the Serial #869074. @Thornton Davis can you help me out on the production run date?










I don't have a full image on hand, but it looks identical to this one I found online:









Thank you!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Gwaggy, Your Swede was made in 1973 in production run 869. That run produced 300 Swede guitars with yours being the 74th to have been made in the run.

TD


----------



## dkkinney

Just picked this up today. Serial number 608389 (1964?)
It has flat wound strings on it! Very dirty and none of the electronics are operational other than one of the pickups. Should be a fun project. All the parts seem to be there and in good condition which is pretty good for 57 years old. I do not believe the case is original although it may be period, but it sure does not fit in there easily. 

Is there a wiring diagram available anywhere for these?

Thanks, 

Dave


----------



## Thornton Davis

dkkinney said:


> View attachment 377474
> 
> 
> Just picked this up today. Serial number 608389 (1964?)
> It has flat wound strings on it! Very dirty and none of the electronics are operational other than one of the pickups. Should be a fun project. All the parts seem to be there and in good condition which is pretty good for 57 years old. I do not believe the case is original although it may be period, but it sure does not fit in there easily.
> 
> Is there a wiring diagram available anywhere for these?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave



Dave, that's definitely not a Hagstrom case so no wonder the guitar doesn't fit into it properly. As for a wiring diagram for your Hagstrom-II I can't remember seeing any available online but I'd double check all of the solder points with a soldering gun to confirm that they haven't corroded over the years. Be sure to check the ground wire as well.

TD


----------



## dkkinney

Thornton Davis said:


> Dave, that's definitely not a Hagstrom case so no wonder the guitar doesn't fit into it properly. As for a wiring diagram for your Hagstrom-II I can't remember seeing any available online but I'd double check all of the solder points with a soldering gun to confirm that they haven't corroded over the years. Be sure to check the ground wire as well.
> 
> TD


I know I will have to go through it with a fine tooth comb. I thought about just going forward and repalce all the swithes and the pot, but I worry someone will complain about originality some day. People can get that way these days. I personally would rather it work properly.


----------



## Thornton Davis

dkkinney said:


> I know I will have to go through it with a fine tooth comb. I thought about just going forward and repalce all the swithes and the pot, but I worry someone will complain about originality some day. People can get that way these days. I personally would rather it work properly.


Dave, click on this link and scroll down to Hagstrom-II (1966) and see the 2 wiring diagrams. Save a copy of both to your desktop then print a hard copy to use as reference. 



Hagström Schematics



TD


----------



## scottjpats

Hi! I have a Hagstrom III i just purchased for $175… serial number: 624258
any info would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Thornton Davis

scottjpats said:


> Hi! I have a Hagstrom III i just purchased for $175… serial number: 624258
> any info would be greatly appreciated !


Your Hagstrom is actually a De Luxe III that was made in 1965 in production run 624 which produced a total of 1000 of them between 1965-66. This particular one was the 258th guitar to be made in that run.

TD


----------



## dkkinney

Thornton Davis said:


> Your Hagstrom is actually a De Luxe III that was made in 1965 in production run 624 which produced a total of 1000 of them between 1965-66. This particular one was the 258th guitar to be made in that run.
> 
> TD


Hi Thornton,

Hope your having a good day. Previously you indicated that Production run 624 was in 1964. This entry seems to contradict that. Could you check your records to see which is correct? Thanks, Dave

 Sep 5, 2017


> jgb72 said:
> Hagstrom II
> Serial # 624185
> Hi all
> Looking for a date of manufacturer?
> Thanks


According to the production records it's a Hagstrom III made in production run 624 which produced 1000 units. This particular Hag III was the 185th one made in that production run during 1964.

TD


----------



## dkkinney

Thornton Davis said:


> Dave, click on this link and scroll down to Hagstrom-II (1966) and see the 2 wiring diagrams. Save a copy of both to your desktop then print a hard copy to use as reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Hagström Schematics
> 
> 
> 
> TD


Thanks very much, I got all the functions working!


----------



## Hank

Hi Thornton,
I have reading this forum with much interest as I have just purchased a Hagstrom (Think it is a Swede?) 
It has a beautiful warm sound and am very pleased with it.
Made in Sweden sticker on the back of the neck at the base. 
Any chance you could interpret the date of manufacture for me? 
Ser# 53 074177
Kind Regards


----------



## Thornton Davis

Hank said:


> Hi Thornton,
> I have reading this forum with much interest as I have just purchased a Hagstrom (Think it is a Swede?)
> It has a beautiful warm sound and am very pleased with it.
> Made in Sweden sticker on the back of the neck at the base.
> Any chance you could interpret the date of manufacture for me?
> Ser# 53 074177
> Kind Regards
> 
> View attachment 380353


Hank, Your Hagstrom is indeed a Swede. It was the 177th Swede produced in production run 074 which produced 253 of them in 1980. Take good care of the old girl. 

TD


----------



## Hank

Thornton,
Thanks a ton Man!,
Also I was reading that your hearing is finished.
Thanks for sharing that.
It reminds us all to take care of what's important.
BTW, I see by your avatar that you are a fellow Canadian.
I am in Toronto.
The Kindest of Regards Thornton.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Hank said:


> Thornton,
> Thanks a ton Man!,
> Also I was reading that your hearing is finished.
> Thanks for sharing that.
> It reminds us all to take care of what's important.
> BTW, I see by your avatar that you are a fellow Canadian.
> I am in Toronto.
> The Kindest of Regards Thornton.


You're welcome Hank enjoy that beauty. Yes you are correct I did lose my hearing (in January) of this year. Life in general has been very difficult adjusting to especially after being a bass player for 50+ years. Hearing aids help but in my case only help so much.

I am just up the 400 in Barrie. 

TD


----------



## ajdlaw

I was if you can please help. I live in San Diego, my friend lives in Vancouver and he loves Hagstroms. I told him I know someone selling a super Swede who lives in Florida. (Covering a lot of ground!). Anyway the seller doesn’t know the year or where it was made. He gave me the serial number g 16060031. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Thornton Davis

ajdlaw said:


> I was if you can please help. I live in San Diego, my friend lives in Vancouver and he loves Hagstroms. I told him I know someone selling a super Swede who lives in Florida. (Covering a lot of ground!). Anyway the seller doesn’t know the year or where it was made. He gave me the serial number g 16060031. Any help would be appreciated
> View attachment 380919
> View attachment 380920
> View attachment 380921


ajdlaw, this Hagstrom Super Swede is a reissue that was made in China. Judging by the serial number it appears to have been made in June of 2016.

TD


----------



## shibumix

Hi, I have inherited a Hagstrom II with the serial number 655715, and was wondering if anyone here could help me with finding out the production date? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Thornton Davis

shibumix said:


> Hi, I have inherited a Hagstrom II with the serial number 655715, and was wondering if anyone here could help me with finding out the production date? Thanks a lot!!


shibumix, the Hagstrom II you inherited was made in 1965 in production run 655. That run produced 1000 Hagstrom II guitars with yours being the 715th to have been made in that production run

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## shibumix

Thornton Davis said:


> shibumix, the Hagstrom II you inherited was made in 1965 in production run 655. That run produced 1000 Hagstrom II guitars with yours being the 715th to have been made in that production run
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> TD



Hi Thornton, thank you so much for the info, that's a great help for me!


----------



## roscoaus

Hi Thornton, I am impressed with your generosity in helping Hagstrom owners! 
I have a Viking with the serial number 53 904165, which I purchased new in 1978, but would love to know the year of manufacture if possible. Many thanks.
Ross


----------



## Thornton Davis

roscoaus said:


> Hi Thornton, I am impressed with your generosity in helping Hagstrom owners!
> I have a Viking with the serial number 53 904165, which I purchased new in 1978, but would love to know the year of manufacture if possible. Many thanks.
> Ross


Hi Ross, your Hagstrom Viking is a model 1-N (2nd generation) that was made in 1974 in production run 904. It was the 165th Viking 1-N made in that run which produced only 175 of them.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## roscoaus

Thornton Davis said:


> Hi Ross, your Hagstrom Viking is a model 1-N (2nd generation) that was made in 1974 in production run 904. It was the 165th Viking 1-N made in that run which produced only 175 of them.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> TD


Thanks very much, Thornton. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## RikThomas

Hi Thornton Davis,

I bought a beautiful Hagstrom probably a Swede) and I would love to know when it was made! I heard that you must be the legend that knows everything about it 

The serial number is: 53 021488

I am looking forward to your reaction.

Kind regards,
Rik


----------



## Thornton Davis

Rik, your Hagstrom is indeed a Swede. It was made in production run 021 which produced 600 of them with yours being the 488th Swede to be produced in that run.

Production run 021 started in 1977 and concluded in 1978, your guitar was made in 78.

TD


----------



## RikThomas

Thornton Davis said:


> Rik, your Hagstrom is indeed a Swede. It was made in production run 021 which produced 600 of them with yours being the 488th Swede to be produced in that run.
> 
> Production run 021 started in 1977 and concluded in 1978, your guitar was made in 78.
> 
> TD


Thank you very much! You sir are a legend


----------



## Jean-Philippe

Hello TD,
I would love to know the exact model, year, … ( it’s written Swede but looks like a select swede..) I’m thinking about buying it 
Thank you.
JP


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jean-Philippe said:


> Hello TD,
> I would love to know the exact model, year, … ( it’s written Swede but looks like a select swede..) I’m thinking about buying it
> Thank you.
> JP
> View attachment 390537
> 
> View attachment 390538
> 
> View attachment 390539


Hi JP, this is a Chinese made reissue Hagstrom Swede that was made in October of 2010. Because it's not a Swedish made Hagstrom I can't tell you anymore than this.

TD


----------



## Jean-Philippe

Thornton Davis said:


> Hi JP, this is a Chinese made reissue Hagstrom Swede that was made in October of 2010. Because it's not a Swedish made Hagstrom I can't tell you anymore than this.
> 
> TD


Thank you for the reply Thornton.


----------



## Ronanoc

Would anyone be able to help identify a Swedish made Hagstrom with the SN: 743221 ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thornton Davis

"Would anyone be able to help identify a Swedish made Hagstrom with SN: 743221?"

TD

Romanoc, your Hagstrom is a “Jimmy” that was made in 1969 in production run number 743. It was the 221st guitar to be made in that run which produced 480 of them.

TD


----------



## Seeknom

Hi! I have a H-IIB with serial number 711276. Could you tell me what year it is from? Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Seeknom said:


> Hi! I have a H-IIB with serial number 711276. Could you tell me what year it is from? Thanks!


Seeknom, your Hagstrom IIB was made in production run 711 which commenced production in 1967 and finished in 1969. It was the 276th bass to be made in that run producing a total of 932 Hagstrom IIB basses. It's impossible for me to tell you exactly in which year it was made but due to its low production serial number I would say 1967. 

TD


----------



## Seeknom

Thornton Davis said:


> Seeknom, your Hagstrom IIB was made in production run 711 which commenced production in 1967 and finished in 1969. It was the 276th bass to be made in that run producing a total of 932 Hagstrom IIB basses. It's impossible for me to tell you exactly in which year it was made but due to its low production serial number I would say 1967.
> 
> TD


Perfect, thanks so much for the info!


----------



## 46and2

Fantastic resource! I would love to find out more info of my bass. It was my dad’s when he was in a band in the 60s, and I picked it up early 90s..

Serial # 701127

Thanks!!


----------



## Thornton Davis

46and2 said:


> Fantastic resource! I would love to find out more info of my bass. It was my dad’s when he was in a band in the 60s, and I picked it up early 90s..
> 
> Serial # 701127
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 394330
> 
> View attachment 394331


Your Hagstrom is a Hagstrom 2B that was made in production run 701 in 1967. That run produced 998 H2B basses with this one being the 127th bass made in that run.

TD


----------



## 46and2

Thornton Davis said:


> Your Hagstrom is a Hagstrom 2B that was made in production run 701 in 1967. That run produced 998 H2B basses with this one being th 127th bass made in that run.
> 
> TD



THANK YOU!


----------



## Robert Karlsson

Hi there! Could you please help me by dating my H-II with serial number 699799.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Robert Karlsson said:


> Hi there! Could you please help me by dating my H-II with serial number 699799.
> View attachment 396216


The production records lists production run 699 as being a run of Hagstrom-III guitars which your guitar clearly isn’t. Production run 699 produced 1,000 (according to the recorguitars between 1966-68.
699799 was the 799th guitar made in that run.

The guitar appears to have been modded, with upside down headstock logo, and the neck with the serial number plate may have been changed to the 699799 plate.

TD


----------



## Djray0381

I have a weird one if you can looked it up, appears to be a hiinbfretless bass. Serial number is 53 907120. The fretless is throwing me off. Apparently from 74 and 75 they made 10 fretless? Thanks for the help


----------



## CraigS

Hi - Can you help me date my Swede bass sn# 53 914150.
thanks


----------



## Thornton Davis

Djray0381 said:


> I have a weird one if you can looked it up, appears to be a hiinbfretless bass. Serial number is 53 907120. The fretless is throwing me off. Apparently from 74 and 75 they made 10 fretless? Thanks for the help


Djray0381, your H-II-BN serial numb 907120 was made in 1974 in production run 907 which produced 250 basses. Yours was the 120th to be made in that run. There are no production notes indicating that the run was fretless, so I'm pretty sure that the frets were removed after it left the factory in 74 but I will double check and advise.

The only fretless basses made by Hagstrom were the Jazzbass which became the Scanbass after Fender threatened Hagstrom with a lawsuit if they didn't change the name.

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

CraigS said:


> Hi - Can you help me date my Swede bass sn# 53 914150.
> thanks


CraigS, your Swede bass was made in 1974 in production run #914. That run produced 180 Swede basses with yours being the 150th bass to be made in that run. 

FWIW, my black Swede bass was made in that run as well. It was the 95th to come off the line.

TD


----------



## Relic

I have a Hagstrom Marquis acoustic that I bought mid-80s. There is no visible serial number. I've been told this may be, not fake, but by some generic manufacturer licensed to produce for Hagstrom in that period. Can you shed any light? (The brass bridge pins are not original.)

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Lakindren

Thornton Davis said:


> _"Hi all, I know this is possibly a long shot, but if somebody could help I'd appreciate it. I have a vintage Hagstrom II with a serial number of 674792. It is extremely close in appearance to other 1966-1967 Hagstrom II models I've seen but its knobs look different. If somebody has the Hagstrom blue book I'd really appreciate it if you could confirm the production run and year the guitar was manufactured, plus anything else of interest about this specific version of the guitar. Thank you very much in advance!"_
> 
> Okay let's see what the production records say about 674792. This run is identified as being a run of Hagstrom-II guitars produced in production run 674 in 1967. That production run produced 999 of them with yours being the 792nd guitar made in the run.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> TD


I have a Hagstrom ultra swede im looking for some info on. M07072382


----------



## Thornton Davis

Relic said:


> I have a Hagstrom Marquis acoustic that I bought mid-80s. There is no visible serial number. I've been told this may be, not fake, but by some generic manufacturer licensed to produce for Hagstrom in that period. Can you shed any light? (The brass bridge pins are not original.)
> 
> Thank you kindly!
> 
> View attachment 399634
> 
> 
> View attachment 399633
> 
> View attachment 399632


I can't tell you anything about this model as I've never seen or heard of the Marquis Series before. I can tell you that the Bjarton Company made all of Hagstrom's acoustic guitars during the 60's-70's in their Norwegian factory but this is definitely not a Bjarton made Hagstrom. I checked the Bjarton marketing info and there's no mention of the Marquis models.

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Lakindren said:


> I have a Hagstrom ultra swede im looking for some info on. M07072382


Lakindren, your Ultra Swede is a Chinese made reissue that according to its serial number was made in July of 2007. More than that I cannot add.

TD


----------



## CraigS

Hey same batch! That's pretty cool! I have another one if you don't mind. It's a reissue Swede Bass. I know you're mostly vintage but any info would be great. Thanks. 

G16060471










Thornton Davis said:


> CraigS, your Swede bass was made in 1974 in production run #914. That run produced 180 Swede basses with yours being the 150th bass to be made in that run.
> 
> FWIW, my black Swede bass was made in that run as well. It was the 95th to come off the line.
> 
> TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

CraigS said:


> Hey same batch! That's pretty cool! I have another one if you don't mind. It's a reissue Swede Bass. I know you're mostly vintage but any info would be great. Thanks.
> 
> G16060471
> View attachment 399667


Yup CraigS, it's a Chinese made reissue Swede bass made in June of 2016. I'm told that these have been discontinued. I've been looking for one myself but there are none available. You can't even buy the reissue case for one. Oh well, next!

TD


----------



## Relic

Thornton Davis said:


> I can't tell you anything about this model as I've never seen or heard of the Marquis Series before. I can tell you that the Bjarton Company made all of Hagstrom's acoustic guitars during the 60's-70's in their Norwegian factory but this is definitely not a Bjarton made Hagstrom. I checked the Bjarton marketing info and there's no mention of the Marquis models.
> 
> TD


Thanks for the info, appreciated.


----------



## Lakindren

Thornton Davis said:


> Lakindren, your Ultra Swede is a Chinese made reissue that according to its serial number was made in July of 2007. More than that I cannot add.
> 
> TD


 Thank you very much.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Djray0381 said:


> I have a weird one if you can looked it up, appears to be a hiinbfretless bass. Serial number is 53 907120. The fretless is throwing me off. Apparently from 74 and 75 they made 10 fretless? Thanks for the help


Djray0381, As I mentioned in my previous reply #540 above regarding the fretless H-II-BN comment that the factory produced 10 of them between 74-75. I asked Karl-Eric Hagstrom Jr to check the production log notes on run 907. He has told me that there were no notations in the logs regarding that run of H-II-BN basses meaning that they were all fretted basses. He also mentioned that he has never seen a fretless H-II-BN and that the Jazz/Scan basses were the only fretless models produced. So as I suspected the story that 10 fretless H-II-BN basses were made by the factory is simply not true.

TD


----------



## Mechdude85

Ok, so I have a hagstrom viking 1-N I think. Serial number 866154. I inherited it from my father and I'm just trying to date it. I dont know when he got it. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Your Hagstrom is a Viking 1N that was made in production run 866. That run started in 1972 and finished in 73 producing 186 Viking 1N guitars. Yours was the 154th made in that run in 1973.

TD


----------



## Mechdude85

Thornton Davis said:


> Your Hagstrom is a Viking 1N that was made in production run 866. That run started in 1972 and finished in 73 producing 186 Viking 1N guitars. Yours was the 154th made in that run in 1973.
> 
> TD


Thank you


----------



## CraigS

Thornton Davis said:


> Yup CraigS, it's a Chinese made reissue Swede bass made in June of 2016. I'm told that these have been discontinued. I've been looking for one myself but there are none available. You can't even buy the reissue case for one. Oh well, next!
> 
> TD


Thornton, I'm selling this one. Shipping/taxes from California might add too much to the price but let me know if you are interested. I can send more pics. --- Craig.


----------



## Thornton Davis

CraigS said:


> Thornton, I'm selling this one. Shipping/taxes from California might add too much to the price but let me know if you are interested. I can send more pics. --- Craig.


PM sent.

TD


----------



## gmundano

G18040428


----------



## Thornton Davis

gmundano said:


> G18040428


Made in April 2018. I have no idea what model it is but it’s Chinese made.

TD


----------



## RobinB

Hi TD

Could you date my Hagstrom Bass please. I bought it around 1966 second-hand. Originally red, after a short spell covered in white fur, it acquired its current psychedelic paint job. Fifty-something years on and a bit battered, it still sounds as sweet as ever and plays very nicely! 

Serial number is 546135.

Thanks


----------



## Thornton Davis

RobinB said:


> Hi TD
> 
> Could you date my Hagstrom Bass please. I bought it around 1966 second-hand. Originally red, after a short spell covered in white fur, it acquired its current psychedelic paint job. Fifty-something years on and a bit battered, it still sounds as sweet as ever and plays very nicely!
> 
> Serial number is 546135.
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 403601
> 
> View attachment 403601


RobinB,

Your Hagstrom is one of the Futurama models that were introduced back in the early 60's. This particular bass was made in production run 546 which commenced in 1963 and concluded in 1964 producing 500 Futurama basses and it was the 135th bass to made in that run. The bass dates to 1963.

By the way, the strings wrap around the string post from the left side and not the right side as pictured in the photos above. 

Cool finish job.

TD


----------



## RobinB

Thornton Davis said:


> RobinB,
> 
> Your Hagstrom is one of the Futurama models that were introduced back in the early 60's. This particular bass was made in production run 546 which commenced in 1963 and concluded in 1964 producing 500 Futurama basses and it was the 135th bass to made in that run. The bass dates to 1963.
> 
> By the way, the strings wrap around the string post from the left side and not the right side as pictured in the photos above.
> 
> Cool finish job.
> 
> TD


Thanks so much for looking up the date and a speedy reply. When I run the strings from the left side they rub along the other posts, so I ran them the other way, anyway it seems to work OK at least!


----------



## Thornton Davis

RobinB said:


> Thanks so much for looking up the date and a speedy reply. When I run the strings from the left side they rub along the other posts, so I ran them the other way, anyway it seems to work OK at least!


Robin, it appears that the tuners are not the originals, they appear to be much larger which would explain why the strings would rub along the other posts. The original tuners functioned in reverse to the ones on the bass now. Looks like you're also missing the string guide that's positioned directly behind the nut on the headstock.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## RobinB

Thanks. Interesting - I don't remember ever changing the tuners, there's no evidence of of holes for the string guide and I also don't remember a Hagstom logo either but that might have come off over the years. I think it must have been like this around 1966 when I bought it. See the attached pics of the headstock back and front. Curious!

Robin


----------



## Thornton Davis

RobinB said:


> Thanks. Interesting - I don't remember ever changing the tuners, there's no evidence of of holes for the string guide and I also don't remember a Hagstom logo either but that might have come off over the years. I think it must have been like this around 1966 when I bought it. See the attached pics of the headstock back and front. Curious!
> 
> Robin
> 
> View attachment 403852
> View attachment 403853


Those are non original tuners. The string post is so large no wonder you have the problem that you do. The original tuners are Van Gent and here's what they look like front and back and how the strings should be installed from the left side of the string post. 


















TD


----------



## RobinB

Most odd. But strange that's there's no holes for the string guide or any signs of a logo - almost like it's a replacement neck or something. Well I guess it is what is is now but at least it still sounds great! Thanks again for you help and comments. Robin


----------



## kiliksc4

I was wondering when my Hagstrom Swede was made. The serial number is G15120109.


----------



## Thornton Davis

kiliksc4 said:


> I was wondering when my Hagstrom Swede was made. The serial number is G15120109.


It was made in China during December of 2015.

TD


----------



## kiliksc4

Thornton Davis said:


> It was made in China during December of 2015.
> 
> TD


Thank you


----------



## sliput

Hello folks, I am a new forum member and delighted to have found this site! I am writing because I have recently acquired a Hagstrom I, Serial Number 667413 and was wondering if someone could tell me the year that Batch 667 was produced? '65 or '66?


----------



## Thornton Davis

sliput said:


> Hello folks, I am a new forum member and delighted to have found this site! I am writing because I have recently acquired a Hagstrom I, Serial Number 667413 and was wondering if someone could tell me the year that Batch 667 was produced? '65 or '66?


sliput, 667413 is indeed a Hagstrom-1 guitar and it was made in production batch 667. That run started in 1966 and finished in 1967 producing 1,019 Hagstrom-1 guitars. 667413 was the 413th Hagstrom-1 to be produced in the run. I don't have the exact date of manufacture of it but due to it being the 413th of 1,019 guitars made in the run I would estimate that it was made in 1966.

TD


----------



## sliput

Thanks Thornton for the quick reply, appreciate the info!


----------



## MTru

Hi. My husband just bought a Hagstrom HJ 800. We’re trying to determine information about this guitar such as manufacture date etc. etc. Can anyone tell me what G13061123 means. Thank you in advance


----------



## Thornton Davis

MTru said:


> Hi. My husband just bought a Hagstrom HJ 800. We’re trying to determine information about this guitar such as manufacture date etc. etc. Can anyone tell me what G13061123 means. Thank you in advance


It's a Chinese made model that was manufactured in June of 2013. I can't tell you anymore than that.

TD


----------



## laxkaka

Hey! I've got a HIIBN with the serial number (53) 907244, happen to have any information om the 907 batch?


----------



## Thornton Davis

laxkaka said:


> Hey! I've got a HIIBN with the serial number (53) 907244, happen to have any information om the 907 batch?


Sure laxkaka, production batch 907 produced 250 HIIBN basses in 1974. Yours was the 6th last (244 of 250) to have been made in that run.

TD


----------



## Blue22

Hey there, really hoping this will get a reply despite the thread's age hahaha.

I bought a cherry red Hagstrom H8 bass (8 string) about 2 years ago and was hoping to get info on exactly when it was produced. Its serial number is 727521. Thanks


----------



## Thornton Davis

Blue22 said:


> Hey there, really hoping this will get a reply despite the thread's age hahaha.
> 
> I bought a cherry red Hagstrom H8 bass (8 string) about 2 years ago and was hoping to get info on exactly when it was produced. Its serial number is 727521. Thanks


It was made in production run 727 which commenced production in 1967 and concluding in 1968. The run produced 600 Hagstrom 8-string basses with yours being the 521st to have come off the line in 1968.

TD


----------



## Blue22

Awesome, thank you so much.


----------



## cdirocco009

Hi Thorton Davis, 

I have a hagstrom 1....serial number 6501684 
Was told by previous owner it was 1964. Was hoping to get that info verified by you.


----------



## Thornton Davis

cdirocco009 said:


> Hi Thorton Davis,
> 
> I have a hagstrom 1....serial number 6501684
> Was told by previous owner it was 1964. Was hoping to get that info verified by you.


Hi cdirocco009, I'm sorry to tell you this but your Hagstrom was not made in 1964. It was made in production run 650 which commenced production in 1965 and finished in 1966 producing 2,497 Hagstrom-1 guitars. Yours was the 1,684th Hagstrom-1 to be made in that run. Because production run 650 took the better part of 2 years to complete I can't tell you exactly which year it was made (65-66) but at least you know it's not a 64.

TD


----------



## Darfielder

Can you please give me info on a super swede, serial #53 992042? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Darfielder said:


> Can you please give me info on a super swede, serial #53 992042? Thanks in advance!


Darfielder, according to the production records serial number 992042 is a Swede Patch guitar and not a Superswede. Does your guitar have a mini switch located between the two volume knobs?
A Superswede will have that mini switch.
Here’s another question, is there a switch mounted onto the pick guard? A Swede Patch will have one and not a mini switch mounted on the body between the two volume knobs.

If you can post a photo of it we can be absolutely sure of exactly which model it is. I have encountered a few Hagström’s that have had the serial number plate changed so this type of confusion is nothing new..

TD


----------



## Darfielder

Thornton Davis said:


> Darfielder, according to the production records serial number 992042 is a Swede Patch guitar and not a Superswede. Does your guitar have a mini switch located between the two volume knobs?
> A Superswede will have that mini switch.
> Here’s another question, is there a switch mounted onto the pick guard? A Swede Patch will have one and not a mini switch mounted on the body between the two volume knobs.
> 
> If you can post a photo of it we can be absolutely sure of exactly which model it is. I have encountered a few Hagström’s that have had the serial number plate changed so this type of confusion is nothing new..
> 
> TD


It would be a Patch. It is midi controlled with the switch on the pickguard. I've never seen one before.


----------



## Thornton Davis

The factory only made just over 500 Swede Patch guitars, so they’re pretty rare. 992042 was made in production run 992 which produced 200 units between 1976-77. This Swede Patch was the 42nd to have been made in the run during 1976.

TD


----------



## geert.bellens11

I bought my Hägstrom in 1989. Now, 33 years later, I still don't know which model or year this guitar is...
I'm so glad I found this forum !
Can anyone help me a little bit further with these pictures? The pickups and tuning rods are not original, I changed them myself.

Geert


----------



## Thornton Davis

geert.bellens11 said:


> I bought my Hägstrom in 1989. Now, 33 years later, I still don't know which model or year this guitar is...
> I'm so glad I found this forum !
> Can anyone help me a little bit further with these pictures? The pickups and tuning rods are not original, I changed them myself.
> 
> Geert
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414467
> View attachment 414468
> View attachment 414469
> View attachment 414470


Geert, your Hagstrom is a "Swede". It was made in production run 868 in 1973. That run produced 300 Swede guitars with yours being the 177th to be made in it.

TD


----------



## geert.bellens11

Thornton Davis said:


> Geert, your Hagstrom is a "Swede". It was made in production run 868 in 1973. That run produced 300 Swede guitars with yours being the 177th to be made in it.
> 
> TD



Thank you very much!


Geert


----------



## Umberto U

Thornton Davis said:


> Sei sicuro di quel numero di serie? I miei registri di produzione mostrano che la serie 659 era una serie di 100 H-III sinistre prodotte nel 1966. Il modello HIIN non iniziò a vedere la produzione fino al 1971.
> 
> Ricontrolla e fammi sapere.
> 
> TD
> [/CITAZIONE]
> Salve Thornton Davis, mi chiamo Umberto Urzi e vivo in Italia nella città di Firenze, ho appena acquistato la mia chitarra semiacustica Hagstrom Viking usata vorrei e sapere,se può essermi di aiuto, in che anno è stata costruita e dove....ecco qui il numero seriale
> G18120949.
> Colgo l'occasione per inviarle in allegato anche la foto della mia chitarra. Tanti cari saluti, Umberto


----------



## Thornton Davis

Umberto, il tuo Hagstrom Viking è stato realizzato nel dicembre del 2018.

TD


----------



## Umberto U

Thornton Davis said:


> Umberto, il tuo Hagstrom Viking è stato realizzato nel dicembre del 2018.
> 
> TD
> [/CITAZIONE]
> Grazie David, sei stato molto gentile
> ti auguro tanta buona musica ! 👍


----------



## chauser

Good morning everyone, just purchased a very nice Hagstrom, they said it was a Futurama 3. The serial number is 586026. I’m guessing early 60’s. Thornton, would you know the year of manufacture? Thanks.


----------



## Thornton Davis

chauser said:


> Good morning everyone, just purchased a very nice Hagstrom, they said it was a Futurama 3. The serial number is 586026. I’m guessing early 60’s. Thornton, would you know the year of manufacture? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 415353


chauser, The production records list it as being a Hagstrom and not a Futurama. I can tell you that it was made in 1964 in production run 586 which produced 400 Hagstrom guitars and 600 Kent guitars for a total of 1000 guitars. The first 400 were Hagstrom's and the remaining 600 were Kent's.

Your Hagstrom was the 26th guitar to be made in that run.

TD


----------



## chauser

Thornton Davis said:


> chauser, The production records list it as being a Hagstrom and not a Futurama. I can tell you that it was made in 1964 in production run 586 which produced 400 Hagstrom guitars and 600 Kent guitars for a total of 1000 guitars. The first 400 were Hagstrom's and the remaining 600 were Kent's.
> 
> Your Hagstrom was the 26th guitar to be made in that run.
> 
> TD


Thanks for informatIon. So what specifically does your book say that this guitar is? Is it a Kent or a 3 Or something else?


----------



## Thornton Davis

chauser said:


> Thanks for informatIon. So what specifically does your book say that this guitar is? Is it a Kent or a 3 Or something else?


Your guitar is listed as a Hagstrom and not a Kent. These early 62-64 models were marketed as Hagstrom’s and Kent’s. They were pre Hagstrom-III. The factory introduced the Hag-II, Hag-III in 1965.
TD


----------



## roshi149

Hi There,

Recently inherited guitars, one of them being a hagstrom with serial 53-078051

Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

roshi149 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Recently inherited guitars, one of them being a hagstrom with serial 53-078051
> 
> Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


roshi149, The Hagstrom you inherited is a Super Swede. It was made in 1983 in production run number 078 which produced 250 of them. Yours was the 51st to come off the production line in that run.

TD


----------



## LaoringGlenn

Hey there! I'm currently sitting with a Hagstrom Swede SN: M07100569. I know it's a newer model but it feels and sounds great and just wanted to know more about the instrument. Can you tell more from the serial number?

Many thanks, all the best // Carl


----------



## Thornton Davis

LaoringGlenn said:


> Hey there! I'm currently sitting with a Hagstrom Swede SN: M07100569. I know it's a newer model but it feels and sounds great and just wanted to know more about the instrument. Can you tell more from the serial number?
> 
> Many thanks, all the best // Carl


Carl, your Swede guitar is indeed a reissue. It was made in China during October of 2007.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## Skanter

Wondering if you can help me with dating this bass I just acquired? 651219


----------



## Thornton Davis

Slanted, your Hagstrom 1B was made in 1966 in production batch 651. That run produced 1000 basses, yours was the 219th Hagstrom 1B to be produced in that run.

BTW, the strings on the Hagstrom 1B wrap around the string post from the left side of the post. They’re currently installed on the opposite side of the post.

TD


----------



## Crataegus

Hey there! Today I bought my first Hagstrom Super Swede, it is second hand and I wonder if you can help me with finding the production year. I think it is quite new, perhaps 7-10 years? Did not find a serial decoding option but lots of hints into this fine forum.
Serial: M07041582


----------



## Thornton Davis

Crataegus, your Super Swede was made in April 2007.

TD


----------



## Crataegus

Thornton Davis said:


> Crataegus, your Super Swede was made in April 2007.
> 
> TD


Thank you so much Thornton!


----------



## theairportman

Hello, I just acquired a Viking with serial number 712448
Any info is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

theairportman said:


> Hello, I just acquired a Viking with serial number 712448
> Any info is appreciated! Thanks!


theairportman, your Viking was made in 1967 in production run number 714. That production run produced 1001 Viking guitars with yours being the 448th Viking to come off the line in that run.

TD


----------



## theairportman

Thornton Davis said:


> theairportman, your Viking was made in 1967 in production run number 714. That production run produced 1001 Viking guitars with yours being the 448th Viking to come off the line in that run.
> 
> TD


Thanks very much for the info!


----------



## oldhagman

Hey @Thornton Davis, 
I just purchased a Hagstrom I bass the serial number is 690686

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thornton Davis

oldhagman said:


> Hey @Thornton Davis,
> I just purchased a Hagstrom I bass the serial number is 690686
> 
> Thanks in advance!


oldhagman, your Hagstrom 1B was made in production run 690. That run commenced in 1966 and finished in 1967 producing 1162 Hagstrom 1B basses with yours being the 686th bass to be made in that run. I can't say for sure exactly in which year it was made as I don't have that particular information but I would tend to say that it was made in 1967.

TD


----------



## oldhagman

Thornton Davis said:


> oldhagman, your Hastrom 1B was made in production run 690. That run commenced in 1966 and finished in 1967 producing 1162 Hagstrom 1B basses with yours being the 686th bass to be made in that run. I can't say for sure exactly in which year it was made as I don't have that particular information but I would tend to say that it was made in 1967.
> 
> TD


Thank you !


----------



## Dogman

Hello @Thornton Davis I just bought a white Hagstrom bass and am having trouble identifying the model and year. The serial number is 701802


----------



## Thornton Davis

Dogman said:


> Hello @Thornton Davis I just bought a white Hagstrom bass and am having trouble identifying the model and year. The serial number is 701802


Dogman, your Hagstrom bass is a 1967 model Hagstrom II B. It was the 802nd bass to come off the line in run # 701 which produced a total of 998 of them.
TD


----------



## davidbonfa

Hello @Thornton Davis I've been reading a lot of these posts and I thank you for your continued support to finding out information on vintage Hagstrom's. So here is my question and hopefully you can help. I've been looking for the last 4 years for a vintage Viking Bubinga wood as this was one of the first guiatrs I ever played. I finally found one in Texas and got my hands on it. I own a bunch of guitars - some way more expensive than the Hagstrom - but nothing plays like this. The verstaility and sound/feel is beyond anything I have ever played. It is such a beautiful guitar. My serial number is 856134 which I think sets it between 72-73 but it has F-holes and read that that those were changed from the S-Holes in 1978. It also has a 3 on a side, and a PLAIN headstock badge. Maybe what I read was wrong but hopefully you can assist. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Thornton Davis

davidbonfa said:


> Hello @Thornton Davis I've been reading a lot of these posts and I thank you for your continued support to finding out information on vintage Hagstrom's. So here is my question and hopefully you can help. I've been looking for the last 4 years for a vintage Viking Bubinga wood as this was one of the first guiatrs I ever played. I finally found one in Texas and got my hands on it. I own a bunch of guitars - some way more expensive than the Hagstrom - but nothing plays like this. The verstaility and sound/feel is beyond anything I have ever played. It is such a beautiful guitar. My serial number is 856134 which I think sets it between 72-73 but it has F-holes and read that that those were changed from the S-Holes in 1978. It also has a 3 on a side, and a PLAIN headstock badge. Maybe what I read was wrong but hopefully you can assist. Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 436660


David, I personally love the look, playability and versatility of the Viking 1N, especially finished in Bubinga, congratulations on obtaining one! You're correct regarding the manufacturing time frame. Run 856 commenced in 1972 and finished up in 1973 producing only 207 Viking 1N guitars. Yours was the 134th to be produced in that run. I can't say for sure but because it was the 134th of 207 to be made in the run I would say that it was made in the 1973 portion of the run.

Regarding the S-holes the cover of their 1975 catalog has a Viking 1N with S-holes on the cover plus all Viking 1N guitars have 3+3 headstock. The first generation of Viking (Viking 1) had the Fender style 6 in a row tuners.

I can tell you that the factory had 9 production runs of the Viking 1N between 1972 - 1975 producing a total of 1,845 of them. This doesn't include any prototypes that may have been made.

Enjoy.
TD


----------



## Quasarphil

Really amazed that the only source for decoding these also happens to be Canadian, small world!

I was looking to move my Ultra Swede along, I've yet to find another Ultra with a body like this one. Got it from Wilson + Lee in Oshawa about 15 years ago, the back is a deep burgundy and the front if I recall was s run done with some sort of reclaimed wood. Hopefully you can be of help Mr Davis! 

Serial#: M08072381


----------



## Thornton Davis

Quasarphil said:


> Really amazed that the only source for decoding these also happens to be Canadian, small world!
> 
> I was looking to move my Ultra Swede along, I've yet to find another Ultra with a body like this one. Got it from Wilson + Lee in Oshawa about 15 years ago, the back is a deep burgundy and the front if I recall was s run done with some sort of reclaimed wood. Hopefully you can be of help Mr Davis!
> 
> Serial#: M08072381
> 
> View attachment 436969


Quasarphil, your Hagstrom was made in China in July of 2008. It was the 2381 guitar to be made by the factory that month.

TD


----------



## VikingJoe

Hi All,
I hope everyone is well.
I have a Hagstrom Viking serial number 791198. If Thornton, or anyone else, can shed light on the manufacture date, and why similar models are for sale on EBay for $4000 USD, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Thornton Davis

VikingJoe said:


> Hi All,
> I hope everyone is well.
> I have a Hagstrom Viking serial number 791198. If Thornton, or anyone else, can shed light on the manufacture date, and why similar models are for sale on EBay for $4000 USD, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 437644


A reply has been sent to your PM in my profile.

TD


----------



## bradgendics

I aquired a Hagstrom H-IIN serial number 820483. Any help with the year would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Thornton Davis

bradgendics said:


> I aquired a Hagstrom H-IIN serial number 820483. Any help with the year would be appreciated. Thanks!!


It was made in 1971 in production run 820 which produced 501 of them. Yours was the 483rd H II N to be made in the run.

TD


----------



## bradgendics

Thornton Davis said:


> It was made in 1971 in production run 820 which produced 501 of them. Yours was the 483rd H II N to be made in the run.
> 
> TD


Thank you so much for the info!! I really appreciate the quick response, your knowledge and your time.


----------



## Arch1v

I got what I believe to be an H-III a few months ago after my uncle found it in one of my dads old storage units. Serial Number appears to be 653222. Any info?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Arch1v said:


> I got what I believe to be an H-III a few months ago after my uncle found it in one of my dads old storage units. Serial Number appears to be 653222. Any info?


Archtv, your Dad's Hagstrom is indeed a H-III. It was made in production run 653 which produced 1001 of them. Yours was the 222nd to be made in that run in 1965.

TD


----------



## dely

Hi there, I just got a second had guitar Hagstrom, and it's very wired, as it seems to have TWO serial numbers. As the guitar has been repainted or something. Can you give me some more info about the numbers? I will also apply a photo, and try to show the shade of the number under the paint. So the official number is M09021071, and the one under the paint is M09021420. serial numbersThank you very much!


----------



## Thornton Davis

"Hi there, I just got a second had guitar Hagstrom, and it's very wired, as it seems to have TWO serial numbers. As the guitar has been repainted or something. Can you give me some more info about the numbers? I will also apply a photo, and try to show the shade of the number under the paint. So the official number is M09021071, and the one under the paint is M09021420. serial numbers Thank you very much!"


dely - both serial numbers date the guitar to having been made in February 2009.

TD


----------



## timbuc03

Hi! Happy to find your site. I have a Hagstrom Viking II, I believe , with serial number 732793. Any info?


----------



## Thornton Davis

timbuc03 said:


> Hi! Happy to find your site. I have a Hagstrom Viking II, I believe , with serial number 732793. Any info?
> View attachment 443587


timbuc03, your Viking-II (Deluxe) was made in production run 732 which produced 1000 of them. Yours was the 793rd guitar to come off the production line in 1968. The run commenced in 1967 and concluded in 1968. 

TD


----------



## kdilik1966

big frank said:


> If it's an older made in Sweden Hagstrom the first three numbers indicate the batch number. I have a Viking with a 695 batch number and it's from 1967 or possibly late '66. There was a Canadian website for Hagstrom; but sadly, the gent passed away. Try the U.K. site for info.​


 How much do you think it's worth?


----------



## NationalDuo

I have an original Hagstrom Swede….1971…the first run of 150 after the L.P. Hagstrom. Has the patch headstock inlay not the fleur de ley…..I found a great Hagstrom website and it had all the serial numbers, was really helpful…you guys will see it as soon as I’m allowed in the buy/sell section !


----------



## Banghaag

Hallo! I have a hagstrøm super swede that i have inhereted from my grandpa some years back, and i cant find any information about when its made. The serial number is 53 075165 and it would be a plessaure for both me and my grandpa to finally solve this «big mystery». I hope you can help us 

have a great day!

Petter


----------



## NationalDuo

Thornton Davis said:


> Your Swede was made in production run 811 which produced 150 units in 1971. Yours was the 50th one made in that run.


Your right…the Swede I have for sale here is the 54 th out of the 150 produced.


----------



## martyhagstrom

@Thornton Davis so glad to see this great Hagstrom info you are providing on this thread. Can you please help me with some info on my father's Hagstrom II guitar? Serial number is 632361.


----------



## Thornton Davis

martyhagstrom said:


> @Thornton Davis so glad to see this great Hagstrom info you are providing on this thread. Can you please help me with some info on my father's Hagstrom II guitar? Serial number is 632361.


Marty, according to the production records your dad's guitar is actually a Hagstrom De Luxe that was made in 1965 in production run 632. That run produced 1000 De Luxe guitars with you father's being the 361st to have been made in that run.

TD


----------



## martyhagstrom

Thornton Davis said:


> Marty, according to the production records your dad's guitar is actually a Hagstrom De Luxe that was made in 1965 in production run 632. That run produced 1000 De Luxe guitars with you father's being the 361st to have been made in that run.
> 
> TD


Thank you so much!! It is in pretty bad shape with the switches not working. If you have any tips on where I can find replacement parts it would be much appreciated.


----------



## rlfigley21

Found a Hagstrom bass in my grandfather‘s basement, believe it was his brother‘s guitar. Could you help find the production date? SN: 53 907135


----------



## Thornton Davis

rlfigley21 said:


> Found a Hagstrom bass in my grandfather‘s basement, believe it was his brother‘s guitar. Could you help find the production date? SN: 53 907135


Sure, this is a Hagstrom H-II-B-N (Hagstrom 2 B N). It's the 2nd generation of the Hagstrom 2B bass. This particular bass was made in production run 907 during 1974. That run produced 250 H-II-B-N basses with yours being the 135th bass to have been made in the run.

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

martyhagstrom said:


> Thank you so much!! It is in pretty bad shape with the switches not working. If you have any tips on where I can find replacement parts it would be much appreciated.


Marty, you can try Ebay or here at Spare Parts at www.hagstromparts.se

FYI, replacement parts will be difficult to find but you may get lucky and find what you need.

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Banghaag said:


> Hallo! I have a hagstrøm super swede that i have inhereted from my grandpa some years back, and i cant find any information about when its made. The serial number is 53 075165 and it would be a plessaure for both me and my grandpa to finally solve this «big mystery». I hope you can help us
> 
> have a great day!
> 
> Petter


Hello Petter, sorry for the delay in responding to your post but I just noticed it. Your grandpa's Super Swede was made in production run 075 in 1980. That run produced 250 Super Swede guitars with his being the 165th to have been made in that run.

TD


----------

